# Marshydro Led grow...



## oilmaker68 (Jul 28, 2014)

hi y'all

today i received my Mars Hydro LED growlight. I have raised my Fem seeds with 2x300w CFLs but felt it lacked power and penetration when it came to veg. I already tried the cfls with 2 x Lemon ice seeds i had and they haven't grown well into veg so decided i needed another LED.

I went for the Mars Hydro because the price of Budmaster II lights (that i flower with) are ridiculous (even though they are phenomenal)

As there is little info available on these specific units i decided to have a punt. Also they have U.S stock which was a bonus.

I am growing 3 strains, all from Amsterdam. I planted them on 24/6/2014 except Incredible Bulk which was planted 4 days later

3x Bulldog Chronic THC - 20% 650gm/m2
3x Pineapple Chunk THC - 25% 650gm/m2
1x incredible Bulk THC - 24% 1000gm/m2 <yes, that's what the breeder claims

I am planning on foliar feeding the "runts" as the experimental feed i have claims it will force the runts to catch up to the bigger plants (i doubt it)

light specs :


Reflector design 100% LED lumen output to plants
Glass free design. Glass and extra lenses can diminish lumen output by as much as 20 percent! Our design provides more light for your plants.
Growth/Bloom switches, Save more power and more efficiency.
Spectrum: 430~440nm, 450~475nm, 620~630nm, 650~670nm, White, Real Infrared spectrum: 730nm
LEDs: 192*3WLEDs
Dimension: 22*19*2inches
Lumen: 29200lumens
Coverage: 4*4ft( Veg), 3.5*3.5ft(Flowering)
Output power: 600Watt
Power consumption: 110V: 370W-384W/220V: 350W-364W
Amp: 2.44A/110V, 1.22A/220V
Worldwide Voltage Capable: AC85~265V
View Angle of LEDs: 90/120° Mixed
Lifespan: 50000-100000hours
Light will be kept at 2ft above plants unless stretching appears then it will be alter accordingly

Nutrients :

Magne-cal+ by plant magic 1ml/L
Bio Green Grow 1 1ml/L
Experimental foliar spray 3xpw


Water:

Tap water PH'd to 5.8
Currently hand watered but will be switching to gravity fed drip feed ASAP

Medium :

Amsterdam Gold Label COCO

Temp:

24c - 27c

RH :

50% - 60%

if ive forgotten to mention anything i'll add it later.

heres some Pics to get started
    


ignore the plants on the right, they are for cloning then the best two will be added to the grow later. I plan to add a gravity fed drip feed system so ill add pics of that next.

ill post new pics and updates as i go, feel free to add any comments or ideas.


----------



## oilmaker68 (Jul 28, 2014)

ok, drip feed system is now in and running 1/4 nutes. had a rearrange now the two big plants have moved on so heres some updated pics

there is now space on the floor but that will have a couple of lemon ice clones in a couple of weeks.


----------



## harris hawk (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks; good information - with cfl's would use 500watters, anyway there a a few LED's made here in US, most made in China. What was you cost (led)? Hope cost will come down once LED's catch on


----------



## oilmaker68 (Jul 28, 2014)

harris hawk said:


> Thanks; good information - with cfl's would use 500watters, anyway there a a few LED's made here in US, most made in China. What was you cost (led)? Hope cost will come down once LED's catch on


It cost $255 including shipping. Seems to be solid enough build wise. 

CFL'S were 2 x 300w. Which from seed was really good. Very gentle on them. Will use led straight from seed in future. 

Costs are high but they have a lifespan of 10yrs. When you add up how many HPS/MH bulbs you'd buy in that time it works out pretty good value. 

LEDs change the internal workings of the plant which some people struggle with ie magnesium and calcium uptake increases. So once people adjust their feeding it will explode in popularity.


----------



## oilmaker68 (Jul 28, 2014)

oilmaker68 said:


> It cost $255 including shipping. Seems to be solid enough build wise.
> 
> CFL'S were 2 x 300w. Which from seed was really good. Very gentle on them. Will use led straight from seed in future.
> 
> ...


----------



## WazzaX (Jul 28, 2014)

are you running it with the "veg" only button or the "bloom" aswell ?


----------



## oilmaker68 (Jul 29, 2014)

WazzaX said:


> are you running it with the "veg" only button or the "bloom" aswell ?


Only the veg button so far. Looked too red with the bloom button on. The info that came with it said to only use the veg button and keep it 2 ft away from plants. 


Seems to be doing Ok so far.


----------



## oilmaker68 (Jul 30, 2014)

Finally moved my fully vegged lemon ice plant into the flower room so I have room for two clones I am currently growing. Aeroponically but still no roots after 4 days. I think maybe the temp is too hight due tof the pump so I'm gonna add some ice and see how that goes. 

I'll add some pics tomoz.


----------



## rob333 (Jul 30, 2014)

oilmaker68 said:


> hi y'all
> 
> today i received my Mars Hydro LED growlight. I have raised my Fem seeds with 2x300w CFLs but felt it lacked power and penetration when it came to veg. I already tried the cfls with 2 x Lemon ice seeds i had and they haven't grown well into veg so decided i needed another LED.
> 
> ...


had one of those used it once about 1 year ago been sitting outside as a door wedge for the last 6 months they are poo man i hate to say


----------



## rob333 (Jul 30, 2014)

oilmaker68 said:


> It cost $255 including shipping. Seems to be solid enough build wise.
> 
> CFL'S were 2 x 300w. Which from seed was really good. Very gentle on them. Will use led straight from seed in future.
> 
> ...


and btw i have a 1000 watt balist thats 12 years old that i still use and a bulb that has been going strong for 3 years no lose of yeild


----------



## WazzaX (Jul 30, 2014)

rob333 said:


> had one of those used it once about 1 year ago been sitting outside as a door wedge for the last 6 months they are poo man i hate to say


hey mate...what made it poo?


----------



## rob333 (Jul 31, 2014)

WazzaX said:


> hey mate...what made it poo?


it was wikked till it came to flower it vegged 6 plants but dident flower them to good think we ended up with about 2 oz per plant very very dismel yeild comparred to the 600 we had running whick yeilded about 5 some 6 oz per plant


----------



## oilmaker68 (Jul 31, 2014)

rob333 said:


> it was wikked till it came to flower it vegged 6 plants but dident flower them to good think we ended up with about 2 oz per plant very very dismel yeild comparred to the 600 we had running whick yeilded about 5 some 6 oz per plant


A 3 year old bulb with no loss of lumens is impressive. 

Like it says in my opening gambit, there is next to no info on these units so it's purely experimental. I also have a budmaster II LED growlight which I'll be running a full grow with in a few weeks to compare results. 

Vegging seems to be going well with nice growth and node spacing. I'll post some pics today of the girls..


----------



## rob333 (Jul 31, 2014)

oilmaker68 said:


> A 3 year old bulb with no loss of lumens is impressive.
> 
> Like it says in my opening gambit, there is next to no info on these units so it's purely experimental. I also have a budmaster II LED growlight which I'll be running a full grow with in a few weeks to compare results.
> 
> Vegging seems to be going well with nice growth and node spacing. I'll post some pics today of the girls..


they will grow em dont worry about that im just a thru and thru hid grower and comparred to them wernt no good but as a personal grow they will do just fine me i aint a fan but every1 has there own way of doing things like my old man still uses fluros


----------



## oilmaker68 (Jul 31, 2014)

rob333 said:


> they will grow em dont worry about that im just a thru and thru hid grower and comparred to them wernt no good but as a personal grow they will do just fine me i aint a fan but every1 has there own way of doing things like my old man still uses fluros



Ye I'm not a commercial grower at all. I only grow to make oil for a cancer suffer I know so it's quality over quantity Everytime for me. 

If the unit it shite then hopefully my journal/blog/thread will save people a few quid. 

I'm hopeful of more than 2oZ per plant tho :/


----------



## rob333 (Jul 31, 2014)

oilmaker68 said:


> Ye I'm not a commercial grower at all. I only grow to make oil for a cancer suffer I know so it's quality over quantity Everytime for me.
> 
> If the unit it shite then hopefully my journal/blog/thread will save people a few quid.
> 
> I'm hopeful of more than 2oZ per plant tho :/


hate to say if u want quality go hid u will get way more denser buds and as a oil maker myself i find the hid lights are perfect friend of mine grows with leds i find it very spongy almost have to squeez it out


----------



## oilmaker68 (Jul 31, 2014)

In all honesty that budmaster grew the best buds I've ever seen. They were rock hard. It out grew my previous hps setup easily and converted me to Led. Was looking for a cheaper light as they have just put the price up on the budmaster and now it's way too much. 

If the Marshydro led is shite I'll only veg with it and use the budmaster to flower. 

I wanted to do a grow with the same plants, nutes, temps etc and compare the results. 

Might do a led v hps in the future.


----------



## oilmaker68 (Jul 31, 2014)

here's some pics i just took

looking nice and healthy so far


----------



## WazzaX (Jul 31, 2014)

awsum pics


----------



## oilmaker68 (Jul 31, 2014)

WazzaX said:


> awsum pics


Thanks bro. 

How you going with yours?


----------



## WazzaX (Jul 31, 2014)

oilmaker68 said:


> Thanks bro.
> 
> How you going with yours?


not to bad so far (plants are 1 week apart from each other from seed) ...middle of winter here and heat is my enemy (why i went with led) which is something i will have to work out very quickly before spring/summer


----------



## oilmaker68 (Jul 31, 2014)

WazzaX said:


> not to bad so far (plants are 1 week apart from each other from seed) ...middle of winter here and heat is my enemy (why i went with led) which is something i will have to work out very quickly before spring/summer
> 
> View attachment 3217535


Heat is everyone's enemy bro lol. 

Middle of summer here so heat is an issue. 

They look nice though and seem to like the led. 

Awesome. They all pineapple chunk?


----------



## WazzaX (Jul 31, 2014)

oilmaker68 said:


> . They all pineapple chunk?


yeh all the same...i didnt want to make things any harder for my 1st time lol ... ill try mixing strains in the future though


----------



## oilmaker68 (Jul 31, 2014)

WazzaX said:


> yeh all the same...i didnt want to make things any harder for my 1st time lol ... ill try mixing strains in the future though


Ye I don't blame you. I have 3 strains in mine because i wanted to see which one grows best in that room, under that light


----------



## oilmaker68 (Jul 31, 2014)

WazzaX said:


> yeh all the same...i didnt want to make things any harder for my 1st time lol ... ill try mixing strains in the future though


Add any updates you want to, more info on these units the better. 

You have the exact same light?


----------



## WazzaX (Jul 31, 2014)

yeh mate i have the same light...i also have a couple of 130w cfls for flower if needed (except that will add more heat lol )


----------



## oilmaker68 (Jul 31, 2014)

WazzaX said:


> yeh mate i have the same light...i also have a couple of 130w cfls for flower if needed (except that will add more heat lol )


Yeah, slightly concerned over yeild now the unit has been slated but I'm gonna stick with the plan and go all the way through with the led only then compare it with my next grow using the budmaster.


----------



## oilmaker68 (Aug 1, 2014)

Ok, so today I have noticed a tiny amount of nute burn which is a pain in the ass. So I have diluted the res to 1/8 strength rather than 1/4. Hopefully that'll do the trick. Unfortunately I'm away this weekend so won't know until Sunday which is a bit scary. I'm sure it'll be ok. I'll post some pics asap


----------



## oilmaker68 (Aug 6, 2014)

so almost 4 days later im still getting new growth on one plant with nute burn.......i have diluted even further so ill post updated pics of the new growth tomorrow...here are my slightly late weekly pics.....also put 4 clones in and will pic the best two to grow out, i have watered them with 1/2 formulex nutes which are very mild anyway


----------



## oilmaker68 (Aug 10, 2014)

Well fuck shit bastard cunt flaps........turns out the mother of my clones decided to be a male plant. so down to 7 plants but thats how it goes, new growth is STILL showing nute burn on the tips yet the lower leaves have started to yellow ???? hmmm flushed them today with PHd water so ill give it a day or so and start hand watering to see if the drip feed system is at fault. 

heres a pic of the mother plant  

will post pics of the grow soon not that anyone follows this thread lmao


----------



## oilmaker68 (Aug 11, 2014)

yesterday i noticed that my drip feed system had slowed almost to a stop so i checked the water timer and it appears to be faulty. i have now bought another timer but it still seems slower than when i first installed it. after some tinkering i realised im suffering from a salt build up in the irrigation pipes so i am gonna get some florakleen later and add that to the RES and see if i can get it flowing nicely.

new growth after h2o flush is nute burn free so there must have been a build up in the medium, from now on im going to flush once per week


----------



## WazzaX (Aug 11, 2014)

great to hear you got your problems sorted...ive read in a few places that pineapple chunk likes to go easy on the nutes with only 900ppm max during full flower

I think this led has been great so far...hopefully will do the job once it goes to flower


----------



## oilmaker68 (Aug 12, 2014)

WazzaX said:


> great to hear you got your problems sorted...ive read in a few places that pineapple chunk likes to go easy on the nutes with only 900ppm max during full flower
> 
> I think this led has been great so far...hopefully will do the job once it goes to flower


Yeah the pineapple chunk seemed to be ok it was the incredible bulk one which seemed to struggle. I also noticed a problem with my water timer which had slowed down the flow of nutes so I think it caused a build up of salts and N in the coco. I've replaced the timer and set it to shorter running times but more frequent to try and stop that happening again. On my next grow I'm swapping to smart pots to help with oxygen to the roots. They are highly recommended at the store I use. The light is doing a really good job. Plants are healthy (little yellowing due to flushing and lack of nutes) but they are forming really well with lots of bushy growth. I'll post some pictures later. 

How are yours looking? Stick a pic on


----------



## oilmaker68 (Aug 12, 2014)

Noticed a stretch on a couple of plants today. not sure why as the others havent stretched and the light has been 2ft away at all times, also they are directly under the light ? different strains too so that will need some investigation.


----------



## oilmaker68 (Aug 12, 2014)

you can see the nute burn in pic #3


----------



## oilmaker68 (Aug 12, 2014)

Might have a couple of cheese clones coming to fill that gap at the front of the room. Awesome


----------



## oilmaker68 (Aug 13, 2014)

Every thing is looking good today. Would like to see the yellowing leaves at the bottom of the plant start to green up a bit now the nutes are back in the res.


----------



## DCobeen (Aug 13, 2014)

rob333 said:


> they will grow em dont worry about that im just a thru and thru hid grower and comparred to them wernt no good but as a personal grow they will do just fine me i aint a fan but every1 has there own way of doing things like my old man still uses fluros


florescent lights can grow great weed if you have enough of them.


----------



## oilmaker68 (Aug 13, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> florescent lights can grow great weed if you have enough of them.


Very true. Hps/MH/cfl all do a job. I just wanted the led because I like to be different lol


----------



## DCobeen (Aug 13, 2014)

oilmaker68 said:


> Very true. Hps/MH/cfl all do a job. I just wanted the led because I like to be different lol


I have grown with led. did okay with them. I switched to cmh and super hps for flower and cfl/cmh for veg. I will get florescent lights setup for veg soon since i have 35 of them at my shop and i need to test and make them into super t5's.


----------



## oilmaker68 (Aug 13, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> I have grown with led. did okay with them. I switched to cmh and super hps for flower and cfl/cmh for veg. I will get florescent lights setup for veg soon since i have 35 of them at my shop and i need to test and make them into super t5's.


nice, put some pics up when you start


----------



## oilmaker68 (Aug 13, 2014)

heres todays pics, notice the yellowing from flushing them out


----------



## DCobeen (Aug 13, 2014)

in my sig 2nd round. I have 1 400 cmh up right now. I have a fan controller that should get here today so i can setup my 600 cfm fan it was to powerful at full speed so i will run it at 75% or 450 cfm then i will add my super 600 hps then the other 400 cmh. gonna try and get 32 plants under those 3 lights. then veg in my closet with 8-12 plants. THis grow has started but waiting for a few more clones to get in to fill my area.


----------



## DCobeen (Aug 13, 2014)

oilmaker68 said:


> heres todays pics, notice the yellowing from flushing them out
> 
> View attachment 3227949 View attachment 3227950 View attachment 3227951 View attachment 3227952 View attachment 3227953 View attachment 3227954


at that size i would run 450 ppm make sure you have enough N. I use Dyna Gro FP and add Botanicare bloom later with molasses.


----------



## oilmaker68 (Aug 13, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> at that size i would run 450 ppm make sure you have enough N. I use Dyna Gro FP and add Botanicare bloom later with molasses.


to be honest i dont really understand all the ppm stuff so i kinda just use the ml/L method problem i had was nute burn started so i flushed them out and restarted will a lower amount, then i realised my drippers had stopped working as efficiently so it all accumulated in me flushing them and starting the nutes again


----------



## DCobeen (Aug 13, 2014)

okay use 1/4 of what they say. they want you to use to much so you buy more. plants can only uptake so much in soil. now hydro can you 2x more than soil can easy.


----------



## oilmaker68 (Aug 13, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> okay use 1/4 of what they say. they want you to use to much so you buy more. plants can only uptake so much in soil. now hydro can you 2x more than soil can easy.


Yeah I have a N toxicity on one of my other grows and I followed the instructions to the letter. I'm not the sceptical type so I trusted it. I have Also nute burned my other crop following the instructions so I diluted that too. Crafty swines. Lol

I'll stick with 1/4 for now unless plants show deff.


----------



## oilmaker68 (Aug 13, 2014)

Damn. No cheesy clones for me. Gutted. Oh well. I'll have to make do with the ones I've got


----------



## DCobeen (Aug 13, 2014)

oilmaker68 said:


> Yeah I have a N toxicity on one of my other grows and I followed the instructions to the letter. I'm not the sceptical type so I trusted it. I have Also nute burned my other crop following the instructions so I diluted that too. Crafty swines. Lol
> 
> I'll stick with 1/4 for now unless plants show deff.


i recommend feed/feed/feed/water till you have 1/2 gall runn off and also mist it good with the big lights off. then repeat. its not a real flush but it does rinse the salts out. then take the runnoff and water you other house plants/ garden outside. Roots are the key to happy plants. Why do you think most growers up size 4 times for bigger pots.


----------



## oilmaker68 (Aug 13, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> i recommend feed/feed/feed/water till you have 1/2 gall runn off and also mist it good with the big lights off. then repeat. its not a real flush but it does rinse the salts out. then take the runnoff and water you other house plants/ garden outside. Roots are the key to happy plants. Why do you think most growers up size 4 times for bigger pots.


I'll give that a try. I did flush with 1/2 nutes and got a good 4l of run off so I'll see how it goes. I needed to bring the grow nutes down as it had completed the stretch in flower and was just waiting to switch to bloom. Another lesson learned


----------



## oilmaker68 (Aug 15, 2014)

Today I have noticed that the yellowing of the lower leaves is continuing and it may be spreading. I've upped the nutes to half strength now as I'm sure there isn't enough in the newly cleaned/flushed coco. The incredible bulk plant is still showing tip burn so I'm pretty sure she's a sensitive plant so I may have to cut her if the burn gets worse. I'm starting to think this drip feed idea would be better suited to a room of clones from one strain. 

Growth rate is ok. Slightly lower than 1" per day so I am putting that down to a lack of N. Hopefully it'll pickup when the 1/2 nutes gets thru


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Aug 15, 2014)

too much tech for my liking guys but the plants look well so results speak for themselves.i just like the old plain and simple i am more than capable of using this tech but for me and as was proved in an earlyer post to much reliance on mechanics although when i go bigger and i am when the times right i will defo b looking into the smartpots seen a guys setup [miccyj] and it looks awsome no pumps just gravity to keep everything flowing nicely but those girls r coming on great looking the biz....


----------



## oilmaker68 (Aug 15, 2014)

Greenhouse;save said:


> too much tech for my liking guys but the plants look well so results speak for themselves.i just like the old plain and simple i am more than capable of using this tech but for me and as was proved in an earlyer post to much reliance on mechanics although when i go bigger and i am when the times right i will defo b looking into the smartpots seen a guys setup [miccyj] and it looks awsome no pumps just gravity to keep everything flowing nicely but those girls r coming on great looking the biz....


Thanks mate. You're a qualified judge too. Yea I'm Intrigued by those pots too. May set that up for my next grow. The drippers we're put in so I don't have to worry about the pots at the rear of the room. I'm hoping they get so big I can't reach em lol. The drip system isn't without its own issue. Judging flow rate, salt buildup in the pipes and drippers, earlier timer failing and not realising until deficiency showed. It's a good idea in principle and once it is set right it should be awesome. Should. Lol


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Aug 15, 2014)

yep om i totally agree with u everything and i mean everything has a sweetspot and when u hit that spot well thats when everything falls into place nicely and u reap the benifits of ur hard work and determination.you should have a look at that thread i told u about dont no the link but if u search miccyj 6000 watt build and grow u will find it no probs.honestly mate its well worth a look his grow is nearly finished but his setup is one i hope to replicate in the near future.....


----------



## oilmaker68 (Aug 15, 2014)

Greenhouse;save said:


> yep om i totally agree with u everything and i mean everything has a sweetspot and when u hit that spot well thats when everything falls into place nicely and u reap the benifits of ur hard work and determination.you should have a look at that thread i told u about dont no the link but if u search miccyj 6000 watt build and grow u will find it no probs.honestly mate its well worth a look his grow is nearly finished but his setup is one i hope to replicate in the near future.....


Was just having a read. It's quality. Just contacted my local grow shop to see if he has the auto pots. Lol


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Aug 15, 2014)

yea i was in looking at them in my local g shop yesterday they r expensive but i love the idea of them


----------



## oilmaker68 (Aug 15, 2014)

Greenhouse;save said:


> yea i was in looking at them in my local g shop yesterday they r expensive but i love the idea of them


£19 for 11l single pots or £26 for 25L pots. Wow. To be honest I'm gonna go that route for my other grow room. Don't think I can get 9 though lol. Might start with 5 11L pots


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Aug 15, 2014)

Yea mate defo sounds like a plan that's defo wot I'll b doing.I need to sign off now light off time so I'll speak to u tomorrow my friend.


----------



## oilmaker68 (Aug 15, 2014)

S


Greenhouse;save said:


> Yea mate defo sounds like a plan that's defo wot I'll b doing.I need to sign off now light off time so I'll speak to u tomorrow my friend.


Sleep easy bro


----------



## sold777 (Aug 15, 2014)

That's a nice job, I love LEDs 10/10


----------



## oilmaker68 (Aug 16, 2014)

sold777 said:


> That's a nice job, I love LEDs 10/10


Hey sold. Welcome and thanks for the likes. . 

This is still an ongoing project as I still haven't had a problem free run. Hopefully I'll have it all correct soon and see some really nice results. 

What you growing? What light ? Feel free to share on here. 

Peace


----------



## oilmaker68 (Aug 16, 2014)

so today ive abandoned the drip system......i did some thorough inspenction of the plants and it seems the main root growth is all directed at the dripper site. there are barely any roots at the bottom of the pots and its bone dry, i mixed 1/1 nutes and gave them a good flooding so from now on im going to be watering by hand. 

ive also added an airstone to the res which im not using now lol it'll come in handy on the next grow when i use autopots


----------



## oilmaker68 (Aug 18, 2014)

So a couple of days after hand watering and abandoning the drip system the plants are looking fatter. There are also 5 showing nice female preflowers. Makes them 4 weeks into veg which is excellent. Other 2 should show soon as the calyx is there ready to pop open. Happy days.


----------



## oilmaker68 (Aug 19, 2014)

Heres Today's Pics, i noticed some N curl on a couple of plants so ive cut back the feeding for a day or two,


----------



## stenkonia (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi! I just got the 300 watt version of the light you have, but was wondering how you think the lights will perform at closer than 2 ft from the plants. I am only growing 2 plants, this is my first grow, and want to see if getting them closer, like 1 ft away, would be better, seeing as they produce almost no heat. Do you think the recommended distance of 1.5 to 2 ft is a matter of coverage, heat, or light diffusion to ensure even distribution of light spectrum?


----------



## stenkonia (Aug 19, 2014)

These are the babies, the left is a solo cup seedling from a neighbor when he moved, maybe Purple Creme, and the right is from a seed I found in the Dark Star at work. Been vegging under 13 23watt cfls and just switched to the led on friday.


----------



## oilmaker68 (Aug 20, 2014)

stenkonia said:


> These are the babies, the left is a solo cup seedling from a neighbor when he moved, maybe Purple Creme, and the right is from a seed I found in the Dark Star at work. Been vegging under 13 23watt cfls and just switched to the led on friday.


First off those plants look great. There are issues with light bleaching I believe. If they get too close. The LEDs are strong but without trying I'm not sure what effect it would have. I did notice as the plant grew that the spectrum separated when the light was less than 2 ft away. 

I'd also watch the internodal spacing if you are putting it closer. I'm aiming for 1" between nodes but I did get a stretch for some unknown reason on 3 plants (all different strains) at the same time. 2.5" but it hasnt happened again. 

Keep me updated with your progress and thanks for your contribution. I'm hoping more mars hydro growers join the thread!!!


----------



## luciferi (Aug 20, 2014)

love it hoping my LEDS will pull this off for me


----------



## oilmaker68 (Aug 20, 2014)

luciferi said:


> love it hoping my LEDS will pull this off for me


I'm sure they will bro. Just checked out your journal. It's good Did you wait for preflowers before you flowered ?


----------



## luciferi (Aug 20, 2014)

nope i jumped into flowering room after vegged for 4weeks


----------



## stenkonia (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks for your input! I think I'm gonna keep it at 1.5 ft and see how it goes. Im throwing them into flower in a couple of days, I'm hoping to get something decent out of my first grow!


----------



## oilmaker68 (Aug 20, 2014)

luciferi said:


> nope i jumped into flowering room after vegged for 4weeks


Ok, i would've waited until preflowers had shown on all the plants at least ! it signals sexual maturity in the plant. also it can cause hermies i believe.

Looking good though


----------



## oilmaker68 (Aug 20, 2014)

stenkonia said:


> Thanks for your input! I think I'm gonna keep it at 1.5 ft and see how it goes. Im throwing them into flower in a couple of days, I'm hoping to get something decent out of my first grow!


How long have you vegged for ? 

Put pics up and keep us updated.


----------



## stenkonia (Aug 20, 2014)

Well, like I said earlier, been vegging roughly 5-6 weeks under thirteen 23watt cfls, female preflowers on both. Just replaced the cfls with the led, but kept 4 cfls for supplemental lighting. Here are some pics of the progression


----------



## luciferi (Aug 20, 2014)

oilmaker68 said:


> Ok, i would've waited until preflowers had shown on all the plants at least ! it signals sexual maturity in the plant. also it can cause hermies i believe.
> 
> Looking good though


Thanks for advice... maybe will wait for preflowers next time


----------



## oilmaker68 (Aug 20, 2014)

stenkonia said:


> Well, like I said earlier, been vegging roughly 5-6 weeks under thirteen 23watt cfls, female preflowers on both. Just replaced the cfls with the led, but kept 4 cfls for supplemental lighting. Here are some pics of the progression


yes you did say, apologies stenk 

they have progressed nicely under the cfls, cant wait to see them under the LED !!!!


----------



## stenkonia (Aug 20, 2014)

No probs OM68 lol, like I always tell my customers, I never begrudge anyone for being forgetful in the cannabis game, and I hope they do the same for me!
Ill keep you posted, I might start a new grow journal thread for my first grow, but I just started school and I hate typing lol, so we'll see if I find time to post something comprehensive.


----------



## oilmaker68 (Aug 21, 2014)

Here a few pics I took today. The hand watering has really brought the plants on!!


----------



## oilmaker68 (Aug 22, 2014)

Not sure if any one else reads the "soft secrets" publication but there is finally a decent piece on LEDs in there. They use a BUDMASTER II and get superior results. I'll see if there is someway to link it


----------



## oilmaker68 (Aug 23, 2014)

Today is five weeks in veg for my little ladies and each plant has shown their preflowers. weve just moved on to full strength nutes and every plant is over 18" tall so ive switched to 12/12 photoperiod. Very exciting moment i have to say, I did take a couple of clones from the pineapple chunk plant to keep as a mother plant so hopefully they take well and we get some nice mothers. ive also just planted a Critical Super Silver Haze seed and 5 further Incredible bulk seeds for my next grow that i hope to scrog under a 675w Budmaster LED which ill start a new thread on.


----------



## oilmaker68 (Aug 24, 2014)

This is what greeted me this evening after 24 hours. Wow is all I can say. They have really exploded overnight. The lower sites have really pushed out. I'll be feeding full strength grow nutes until week 4 of flower.


----------



## oilmaker68 (Aug 24, 2014)

Forgot to mention that when I switche the bloom switch on so both switches now face on. There was a rise in room temp of around 2C Not much but my temps did go over my 25c threshold for about 1 hr. I turned my extraction up and solved the heat issue so no drama.


----------



## stenkonia (Aug 25, 2014)

looking great!


----------



## oilmaker68 (Aug 25, 2014)

stenkonia said:


> looking great!


Thanks stenko


----------



## oilmaker68 (Aug 25, 2014)

Quick pic from today's check up


----------



## oilmaker68 (Aug 25, 2014)

heres some more pics ive just taken before lights out


----------



## oilmaker68 (Aug 25, 2014)

The bulldog chronic has huge leaves compared to the other two strains and the runt I was feeding with foliar spray is now one of the biggest so I take my hat off to my hydroponic guy who sold it me. I'm now gonna make it part of my feed plan for my next grow.


----------



## WazzaX (Aug 25, 2014)

looking great...whats the foliar spray you bought?


----------



## oilmaker68 (Aug 26, 2014)

WazzaX said:


> looking great...whats the foliar spray you bought?


Thanks wazza. It's called overgrow by optics foliar. Stinks like shit but it's been really effective. 3x per week and you can use it with the lights on.


----------



## WazzaX (Aug 26, 2014)

looked it up and theres lots of good reports on it...but looks like I cant get it down here dammit


----------



## oilmaker68 (Aug 26, 2014)

WazzaX said:


> looked it up and theres lots of good reports on it...but looks like I cant get it down here dammit


OZ ??

could try making your own ????


----------



## WazzaX (Aug 26, 2014)

i contacted the company and they replied overnight that they will have a couple of resellers here in a few months and will let me know when they do....theres some really great reviews around so cheers for the info


----------



## oilmaker68 (Aug 26, 2014)

WazzaX said:


> i contacted the company and they replied overnight that they will have a couple of resellers here in a few months and will let me know when they do....theres some really great reviews around so cheers for the info


No problem. That's great news. It has worked really well for me.


----------



## oilmaker68 (Aug 27, 2014)

If it ain't one thing it's a mutha fuckin other, <snoop dog

So yesterday all is well with the grow. Leaves reaching for the light and filling in nicely. So I fed them this morning with the stated dosage. 3 hours later......  
Note the bend in the end of the leaves usually to the left and the clawing visible on the first pic. 
Looks to me like nitrogen abundance. I decided to flush them to prevent N tox. I've had Ntox with this nute set before so I will go back to 3/4 strength when they have dried out for a few days.


----------



## WazzaX (Aug 27, 2014)

still looks great mate...and atleast you know what to look for and can jump on it straight away


----------



## oilmaker68 (Aug 28, 2014)

WazzaX said:


> still looks great mate...and atleast you know what to look for and can jump on it straight away


Thanks wazza. I'm hoping I caught it quick enough Obviously need even less feed. Just love them too much lol


----------



## oilmaker68 (Aug 28, 2014)

They have enjoyed the flush buy the looks of things. The clawing has lessened so I'll withhold N until 7 days has past to give them chance to use what's there. Plants have grown an inch overnight. Here are some pics....


----------



## oilmaker68 (Aug 30, 2014)

A couple of days ago I noticed one of the plants reaching for the light which I took as a good sign. Today it has some discolouration but I'm not sure what it is. I'll take a pic tomorrow in day light to put on here and I'm hoping I can diagnose it quickly. Today also a different plant and also strain is reaching for the light so I'm gonna see if there is any connection between the reaching and then discolouration. Here's a pic


----------



## oilmaker68 (Aug 31, 2014)

On inspection today the plant showing defficiency is displaying mg deff. No other plant is showing signs so I've treated all of them just in case. 1/4 strength nutes 1/1 magncal 1/1 florakleen. Be keeping a close eye on all of the plants for the next few days


----------



## hotshotisdashit (Aug 31, 2014)

oilmaker68 said:


> On inspection today the plant showing defficiency is displaying mg deff. No other plant is showing signs so I've treated all of them just in case. 1/4 strength nutes 1/1 magncal 1/1 florakleen. Be keeping a close eye on all of the plants for the next few days


Yea on my last run with the solar storm I had a calmag deficiency. From what I've seen and read plants under led lights are more prone to calmag deficiencies. This next run I have hydrofarm calmag on deck.


----------



## oilmaker68 (Aug 31, 2014)

hotshotisdashit said:


> Yea on my last run with the solar storm I had a calmag deficiency. From what I've seen and read plants under led lights are more prone to calmag deficiencies. This next run I have hydrofarm calmag on deck.


Yeah well as I've already done a run under LEDs I'd discovered that when I got a mg deff on all of my plants. This time I've used magnecal every watering bar one and not even had a hint of trouble. I checked on them today and another plant is showing signs of a deff and it's the same plant that was reaching yesterday. Decided it's not a mg deff it's actually a K deff so I've added some NPK completed feed. I have ANOTHER plant reaching today so if that doesn't exhibit signs of deff tomorrow I know I got the diagnoses correct


----------



## hotshotisdashit (Aug 31, 2014)

oilmaker68 said:


> Yeah well as I've already done a run under LEDs I'd discovered that when I got a mg deff on all of my plants. This time I've used magnecal every watering bar one and not even had a hint of trouble. I checked on them today and another plant is showing signs of a deff and it's the same plant that was reaching yesterday. Decided it's not a mg deff it's actually a K deff so I've added some NPK completed feed. I have ANOTHER plant reaching today so if that doesn't exhibit signs of deff tomorrow I know I got the diagnoses correct
> View attachment 3242970 View attachment 3242971


Hope you get everything straightened out cause you have some beautiful girls there.


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 1, 2014)

hotshotisdashit said:


> Hope you get everything straightened out cause you have some beautiful girls there.


Thanks bro. I appreciate the compliment. I'll keep updating


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 1, 2014)

Some morning pics


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 1, 2014)

So far the 3rd reaching plant isn't showing a deff. I blasts it yesterday with bloom nutes so if there are no further issues i can safely say that reaching is not a good thing. Lol


----------



## Mitchbox88 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hey man great thread! Was wondering if you get a lot of heat coming of the marshydro?


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 1, 2014)

Well today I was so totally convinced my nutes were to blame I went a bought the Ionics coco range. Got home and mixed up a new batch of nutes, PHD it and wtf 8.0 ????? I calibrated my PH tester and tried again 6.4 so I repeated and still 6.4. It may be that my ph has been off because my meter was off. Just wanted to illustrate the importance of calibrating your equipment.


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 1, 2014)

Mitchbox88 said:


> Hey man great thread! Was wondering if you get a lot of heat coming of the marshydro?


Thanks bro. It adds about 3c in veg and 6c in flower to the temp of my 1.2m2 room. In a larger room I'd imagine it'd be less noticeable.

It's actually defeated my hps heat issues and as you can see the plants love it !!!!! I won't recommend on until I've finished my grow.


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 1, 2014)

WNt to see how the buds turn out.


----------



## Mitchbox88 (Sep 1, 2014)

oilmaker68 said:


> Thanks bro. It adds about 3c in veg and 6c in flower to the temp of my 1.2m2 room. In a larger room I'd imagine it'd be less noticeable.
> 
> It's actually defeated my hps heat issues and as you can see the plants love it !!!!! I won't recommend on until I've finished my grow.


Wicked, I'm looking at the 300 watt for a smaller grow and this gives me something to work with. Champion!


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 1, 2014)

Mitchbox88 said:


> Wicked, I'm looking at the 300 watt for a smaller grow and this gives me something to work with. Champion!


Go as big as possible light wise. Even if it's only a small grow.


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi


Michelle zhou said:


> Hi, oilmaker. i'm Michelle, from top led grow light(Marshydro). hope u and your plants are like our light. your girls look very beautiful. hope u everything goes well. good luck.


Hi Michelle, my plants and I are liking the light very much. As soon as my plants are finished (6 weeks) and all goes according to my predictions I'll be happy to recommend them to anyone who is looking for a top quality led growlight.


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 2, 2014)

Noticed today that 6/7 plants have one leaf affected by potassium deff. I've started the Ionics bloom nutes today so I'm hoping to see the end of the pot deff !!! At £7.50 per litre of bloom and grow (£14 total)it's a bargain.


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 2, 2014)

Today's pics.


----------



## WazzaX (Sep 4, 2014)

@oilmaker 

quick update pic just before lights on...switched 3 days ago and everything is going ok . The 1st net is filling up so I should be able to put the 2nd net above it in the next few days as the stretch happens... I ended up just going with 2 x pineapples and put the other 2 outside...so far I think this light has been awsum


----------



## chadchad (Sep 4, 2014)

Hello, very helpful info here. I am currently in the process of setting up my first grow! I'm going to use a rdwc hydro setup with 5 gallon buckets. I have ordered 4 of these lights. What is your opinion? Should I go with these? I may add a few of those "UFO" lights once flowering time comes around if needed. How many plants/buckets do you think I can get away with? I was thinking 16-20 to start. Amazing with your knowledge and very impressed!


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 4, 2014)

WazzaX said:


> @oilmaker
> 
> quick update pic just before lights on...switched 3 days ago and everything is going ok . The 1st net is filling up so I should be able to put the 2nd net above it in the next few days as the stretch happens... I ended up just going with 2 x pineapples and put the other 2 outside...so far I think this light has been awsum
> 
> View attachment 3245915


they look great @WazzaX loving the scrog, keep threading untill 2nd week of flower then watch that canopy bloom !!! great work bro


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 4, 2014)

chadchad said:


> Hello, very helpful info here. I am currently in the process of setting up my first grow! I'm going to use a rdwc hydro setup with 5 gallon buckets. I have ordered 4 of these lights. What is your opinion? Should I go with these? I may add a few of those "UFO" lights once flowering time comes around if needed. How many plants/buckets do you think I can get away with? I was thinking 16-20 to start. Amazing with your knowledge and very impressed!


Hi @chadchad, and welcome to the thread!!.....Glad to hear you have gone for the marshydro !! I have not been disapointed by this LED at any point. its been reliable, sturdy and cool. top led growlight also have great customer service so for $250 a piece i cant grumble so far....im in my second week of flower with this light and so far all is well. I will keep final judgement until the grow is over and dried and weighed.

If youre new to growing my advice is to use well known nutes and keep things as simple as possible, use calmag/Magnecal at every watering because the LED causes the plant to absorb more than normal. im confident in recommending the 600w for a footprint of 1.0m2 so with 4 id keep my grow area at 2.0m2 and put maybe 4 plants in each square meter.(16 in total).. itll look sparce for a while but once they hit flower they will fill your room

heres some pics i just took

     

I am hoping this thread evolves into a little community for us mars growers so please add any pic you want and if you have any ???s please ask

PEACE


----------



## chadchad (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm sure I will have plenty of questions I could use y'all's advice on. where did you buy your lights from? I'm got mine from eBay. Around $300 ea. also how far would you recommend spacing each bucket/plant apart? I'm using square buckets, roughly 10in. X 10in. Wide. I was going to use 6in. Net pots. I have a complete room, roughly 10ft X 8ft. (If not more) And another half of room for future use! I was going to build a makeshift PVC cage around the grow area and with Mylar for optimal lighting control. I am getting 4 lights for sure, possibly another. What do you think/ recommend? Thanks so much for your input and being so kind and helpful. Sorry I'm use to using standard units


----------



## MaryJaneAdvocate (Sep 4, 2014)

Awesome thread, I have been looking at the Marshydro as well. I have been using a Diamond Series DS100 for the past year and really enjoy LED. So do you use the bloom switch now? or are you still on the Veg switch??? The DS100 has the switches like the Marshydro, and I usually keep it on veg until the seedlings turn into juvenile plants, then hit them with both switches... My light is just a baby in comparison though.


----------



## WazzaX (Sep 4, 2014)

I didn't hit the bloom switch until I switched to flower (which was only 4 days ago)...I was going to switch it earlier but didn't because oilmaker didn't lol... having oilmaker a few weeks ahead of me was very lucky and has been extremely helpful


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 5, 2014)

MaryJaneAdvocate said:


> Awesome thread, I have been looking at the Marshydro as well. I have been using a Diamond Series DS100 for the past year and really enjoy LED. So do you use the bloom switch now? or are you still on the Veg switch??? The DS100 has the switches like the Marshydro, and I usually keep it on veg until the seedlings turn into juvenile plants, then hit them with both switches... My light is just a baby in comparison though.


Hi @MaryJaneAdvocate and welcome. Yeah I had a look at your led and it's sweet! I used the veg button until flower then used the bloom button too (both on). So far it's been fantastic. There was a guy on here who said that the bloom stage lets this light down and he was disappointed so as soon as I'm finished and weighed up we'll have a good idea of how it can perform in the hands of an inexperienced grower .


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 5, 2014)

WazzaX said:


> I didn't hit the bloom switch until I switched to flower (which was only 4 days ago)...I was going to switch it earlier but didn't because oilmaker didn't lol... having oilmaker a few weeks ahead of me was very lucky and has been extremely helpful


Ha ha. I might have got it wrong !!! 

No pressure lol. It's been good to have u here @WazzaX very lucky we started about the same time and the same strain lol have some results to compare too


----------



## MaryJaneAdvocate (Sep 5, 2014)

Thanks for the reply! Hopefully the flowering does well, I really want to pull the trigger on it so I'll be in and out surely, looks great btw!


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 5, 2014)

MaryJaneAdvocate said:


> Thanks for the reply! Hopefully the flowering does well, I really want to pull the trigger on it so I'll be in and out surely, looks great btw!


thanks

Starting to see some flower development today so hopefully we'll have some buds forming soon


----------



## chadchad (Sep 5, 2014)

@oilmaker68 
I know those budmasters you speak of are nearly 4x expensive, how would you compare the marshydro to the budmaster so far?


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 6, 2014)

chadchad said:


> @oilmaker68
> I know those budmasters you speak of are nearly 4x expensive, how would you compare the marshydro to the budmaster so far?


BUDMASTER have just upgraded their units with osram gold LEDs which are the bomb. However they are now around 3x as expensive as they were before. The unit I have is the 675w. I've grown 3 plants under it and in all honesty my inexperience let me down. I can't really say how good they are BUT in soft secrets newspaper they do a review on the unit I have and they rave about it. I have another thread which is a BUDMASTER grow but I'm still at the seedling stage.


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 6, 2014)

chadchad said:


> @oilmaker68
> I know those budmasters you speak of are nearly 4x expensive, how would you compare the marshydro to the budmaster so far?


I'll just add that the marshydro so far has been very impressive. It has performed extremely well. Just waiting for the weigh in to give a final verdict


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 6, 2014)

Today is the start of week 3 in flower. I'm still getting potassium deff in the two chronic plants and nothing seems to be solving the issue. I've flushed, dried out and added more potassium but still no joy. The other strains are good and healthy and growing nicely. There are nice white pistils forming. The pineapple chunk are stretchy girls and they are the tallest out of all of the plants. The incredible bulk is really bushy and has the most sites for bud growing. 
I'll get some pics up later.


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 6, 2014)

I've just solved my potassium problem ........ It's not potassium defficiency !! It's magnesium. What a twat I am. Just double checked my diagnosis with my book and boom! So it seems that all through veg the plants were happy with 1ml magnecal to every L however during flower they are greedy girls and want more. I've now sprayed with Epsom salts and given 2ml/L magnecal. I'll post pics later


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 6, 2014)

Left to right...... Incredible bulk, pineapple chunk, chronic. All plants now showing mg deff. I have soaked with magnecal and sprayed with Epsom salts. Fingers crossed


----------



## WazzaX (Sep 6, 2014)

im using 2.5ml / ltr on mine (since the start) with no signs of def


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 6, 2014)

WazzaX said:


> im using 2.5ml / ltr on mine (since the start) with no signs of def


Said on the label 1ml/L so that's what I gave them. Not enough though. Keep me updated on how your grow goes if you don't get mg def I'll start with 2.5 all through too.


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 7, 2014)

So I took a leaf to my hydro guy and asked his opinion. He said I was right on my first diagnosis of potassium deff. So he gave me some potassium to add to my feeding schedule. He also thinks I'm watering toooooo frequently and not letting them dry out enough. I'm gonna leave them a few days to dry out and them hit them with the new feed. 7ml/L ionic flower. 2ml/L magnecal. 20g per L Epsom salt. 3.5ml/L florakleen 

Hopefully I sort it out because they looked awesome before this blip.


----------



## WazzaX (Sep 8, 2014)

took a pic just before lights on start of week 2 into flower and i think the stretch is starting with a few pistols showing here and there...still on 50/50 veg/bloom nutes for another week...i think i timed the net fill pretty good for my 1st attempt with about 100mm to go before its completely full (still tucking under as required)


----------



## DurbanP (Sep 8, 2014)

oilmaker68 said:


> ok, drip feed system is now in and running 1/4 nutes. had a rearrange now the two big plants have moved on so heres some updated pics
> 
> there is now space on the floor but that will have a couple of lemon ice clones in a couple of weeks.
> View attachment 3214910 View attachment 3214911 View attachment 3214912 View attachment 3214913


Oil, any chance we could see some pics of the drip system you have in place?


----------



## ballist (Sep 9, 2014)

oilmaker68 said:


> So I took a leaf to my hydro guy and asked his opinion. He said I was right on my first diagnosis of potassium deff. So he gave me some potassium to add to my feeding schedule. He also thinks I'm watering toooooo frequently and not letting them dry out enough. I'm gonna leave them a few days to dry out and them hit them with the new feed. 7ml/L ionic flower. 2ml/L magnecal. 20g per L Epsom salt. 3.5ml/L florakleen
> 
> Hopefully I sort it out because they looked awesome before this blip.


I hope the 20g/l of Epson is just a typo. I feed at 1g/l and find it plenty. Why Calmag, are you using RO water? I'm not sure you have a mg deff problem in any event. Could be mites or something like that as it appears to start at the bottom and work its way up.


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 10, 2014)

DurbanP said:


> Oil, any chance we could see some pics of the drip system you have in place?


just to advise.....i didnt have the drippers set for long enough so the roots grew to the drippers so you need to make sure you get run off


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 10, 2014)

ballist said:


> I hope the 20g/l of Epson is just a typo. I feed at 1g/l and find it plenty. Why Calmag, are you using RO water? I'm not sure you have a mg deff problem in any event. Could be mites or something like that as it appears to start at the bottom and work its way up.


no mate......Box said 20g per liter....

Calmag because i grow under LEDs and have found that without it i get massive deficiencies


----------



## ballist (Sep 10, 2014)

oilmaker68 said:


> no mate......Box said 20g per liter....
> 
> Calmag because i grow under LEDs and have found that without it i get massive deficiencies


Did the box say what the percentage of total mg? Stuff I use is 30%. You don't want to over do the mg as you will cause other lock out problems such as Ca. Calmg is normally only needed in RO and distilled water. For regular city punch mg might be required but not usually Ca as there is plenty normally available. I'm not convinced leds cause more mg usage though I have heard a few postulate that. I adf the same amount of mg to the feed for both led and hps flowering tent. When I first saw the mg problem it was on 1 phenotype growing one in both tents with same mg problem. I have never again seen the problem once I started 1g per liter of 30% mg


----------



## WazzaX (Sep 11, 2014)

@oilmaker... hey mate...hows it all going for you now?


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 12, 2014)

WazzaX said:


> @oilmaker... hey mate...hows it all going for you now?


Oh mate. I've had the shittest couple of days. My potassium problem has progressed. The potassium I've added hasn't made a bit of difference. I have just opened the room to find a wilted plant covered with necrosis of the leaves. I move it out of the room and it literally dropped leaves everywhere. I decided to cut it and bin it. 6 left. I've now flushed each plant with 5 litres of phd water with flushing agent. I then Added a complete n-p-k mix with added calmAg. I will check again tomorrow. I am hoping it is a salt build up. I'll post pics ASAP. 

How are you going @WazzaX


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 12, 2014)

Also had a major issue with my browser so haven't been able to get on so apologies for the lack of updates !!


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 12, 2014)

Apparently the massive stretching I'm seeing from the chunk is due to the potassium deff. Just something else I've read

Here are some pics


----------



## WazzaX (Sep 12, 2014)

that's a bummer mate hope the flushing sorts it for you...wow that's a huge stretch...

mine are going ok ...go from 50/50 grow & bloom to straight bloom nutes on next feed


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 12, 2014)

WazzaX said:


> that's a bummer mate hope the flushing sorts it for you...wow that's a huge stretch...
> 
> mine are going ok ...go from 50/50 grow & bloom to straight bloom nutes on next feed


It absolutely rocketed mate. It seems to still be growing too. Yea gutted it hasn't gone to plan but read somewhere earlier that flushing when you change from grow to bloom really helps the plants absorb the most potassium. Personally I'd wait till the stretch is done then have a flush. Gonna add that into my next grow.


----------



## siouxiesioux (Sep 14, 2014)

hi led growers. im new to led have real heat issues in my hydrolab with 2 x hps 600w, so I get delivery of 4 x 600w marshydro led lights on tues! growing critical on nft tables . in the past had great results with hps but its just too hot in there so here goes with the led. couldn't afford the more expensive makes so I was soo pleased you mentioned the marshydro as I really couldn't find any reviews. your blog is awesome and im totally hooked. I will post my thoughts when they arrive good luck with your probs atm hope you sort it


----------



## xcvgjdgyuj (Sep 14, 2014)

are you running it with the "veg" only button or the "bloom".


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 14, 2014)

siouxiesioux said:


> hi led growers. im new to led have real heat issues in my hydrolab with 2 x hps 600w, so I get delivery of 4 x 600w marshydro led lights on tues! growing critical on nft tables . in the past had great results with hps but its just too hot in there so here goes with the led. couldn't afford the more expensive makes so I was soo pleased you mentioned the marshydro as I really couldn't find any reviews. your blog is awesome and im totally hooked. I will post my thoughts when they arrive good luck with your probs atm hope you sort it


Hi and welcome. No doubt about HPS and it's ability to grow nice plants but the issue for me has always been heat. 

I've found the marshydro to be excellent so far and I've had no heat issues or reliability issues just plant issues lol but they will be grower error. Just remember to ad magnecal/calmAg to your watering schedule as the LED demands more from the plant. We're getting a good group of Mars growers on this thread and I hope we get more !!! Any pics, ?s and suggestions are encouraged. 

Here to help if we can


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 14, 2014)

UPDATE :

after losing a plant yesterday due to the Potassium deff I decided to take drastic action. I flushed each plant with 5L of water and florakleen and then added 2L of nute mix. So 7 L in total passed through each 11L pot. Today I am greeted by healthier looking plants. No further deff progression as far as I can tell. I removed the damaged leaves so I could see any development. I will wait nervously now for a few days to be sure it's solved. I believe a salt buildup was to blame for the potassium lockout. I will defo flush after the stretch next time.


----------



## siouxiesioux (Sep 14, 2014)

oilmaker68 said:


> Hi and welcome. No doubt about HPS and it's ability to grow nice plants but the issue for me has always been heat.
> 
> I've found the marshydro to be excellent so far and I've had no heat issues or reliability issues just plant issues lol but they will be grower error. Just remember to ad magnecal/calmAg to your watering schedule as the LED demands more from the plant. We're getting a good group of Mars growers on this thread and I hope we get more !!! Any pics, ?s and suggestions are encouraged.
> 
> Here to help if we can


----------



## siouxiesioux (Sep 14, 2014)

hey thanks...... will update soon as I get leds and thanks for ups on magnecal will order some now !! yeah mars growers unite


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 14, 2014)

siouxiesioux said:


> hey thanks...... will update soon as I get leds and thanks for ups on magnecal will order some now !! yeah mars growers unite


Lol unite indeed  Love to have the room for that many LEDs but I make do with one haha


----------



## siouxiesioux (Sep 14, 2014)

Sorry for all the questions mate but how much of the calmag stuff do I need to add to my water mix. Don't want to go too mad lol 


oilmaker68 said:


> Lol unite indeed  Love to have the room for that many LEDs but I make do with one haha


o


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 14, 2014)

I put 1ml/L. WazzaX puts 2ml/L. You'll be ok at one. Move up to 2 if needed . Ask as many ?s as you needs


----------



## siouxiesioux (Sep 14, 2014)

oilmaker68 said:


> I put 1ml/L. WazzaX puts 2ml/L. You'll be ok at one. Move up to 2 if needed . Ask as many ?s as you needs


Thanks  will do bit worried tho as I have two NFt tanks 5ft x 2ft so they take some water !! You are too kind  look forward to many discussions. I'm growing critical feminized by the way from seed. Yours any better now ??


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 14, 2014)

siouxiesioux said:


> Thanks  will do bit worried tho as I have two NFt tanks 5ft x 2ft so they take some water !! You are too kind  look forward to many discussions. I'm growing critical feminized by the way from seed. Yours any better now ??


Yeah they are looking ok at the moment. Just waiting for a couple of days to check it's solved.

Nice strain you have there. I just threw out a critical super silver haze because I have nowhere for her. !!


----------



## WazzaX (Sep 15, 2014)

Just before lights on at the end of week 2 flower...everything is going smoothly so far and ive got me some little flowers... I will be switching to full bloom nutes later tonight...

the net is full and I think ive done the scrog correctly?


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 15, 2014)

xcvgjdgyuj said:


> are you running it with the "veg" only button or the "bloom".


Both on bro. Veg for veg both for bloom. Plants are liking the mix


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 15, 2014)

WazzaX said:


> Just before lights on at the end of week 2 flower...everything is going smoothly so far and ive got me some little flowers... I will be switching to full bloom nutes later tonight...
> 
> the net is full and I think ive done the scrog correctly?
> 
> ...


Looking good @WazzaX Looks nice. I've never scrogged but it looks good to me. Not sure if the big solar leaves are supposed to be pulled back under ??


----------



## WazzaX (Sep 15, 2014)

yeh theres 1 more tuck to do in that corner...need another 2cm growth to reach the string lol


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 15, 2014)

WazzaX said:


> yeh theres 1 more tuck to do in that corner...need another 2cm growth to reach the string lol


Sweet. Looks very nice mate. Can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## siouxiesioux (Sep 15, 2014)

oilmaker68 said:


> Yeah they are looking ok at the moment. Just waiting for a couple of days to check it's solved.
> 
> Nice strain you have there. I just threw out a critical super silver haze because I have nowhere for her. !!


Well hope it goes well will wait to see on your blog! Avid follower now lol . Yeah critical was great with the hps was fowered in 48 days on NFt lovely and strong


----------



## siouxiesioux (Sep 16, 2014)

hey...... worried now been reading some shit comments on the mars hydro !!! ive spent nearly £700 any ideas . would appreciate some thoughts thanks


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 16, 2014)

siouxiesioux said:


> hey...... worried now been reading some shit comments on the mars hydro !!! ive spent nearly £700 any ideas . would appreciate some thoughts thanks


Nothing in my grow has suggested anything to be concerned about regarding the marshydro........when i started this thread a couple of guys said the Mars was shite but im a firm believer in LED and ts quality, the problem people have is they put it up, put some plants under and expect it to be the same as HPS/MH. It is nowhere near the same.......Led is more efficient with the wavelength and type of Light it emits meaning that the plants have to perform differently to thrive. this means a more detailed approach to nutes. LED is optimal growing so if you can get RH, Temp, nutes and air flow correct then you should be growing monster plants. im into week 4 of flower so ill post some pics of todays frosty developments on the leaves and the amount of sites i have and then you'll see that so far you have nothing to worry about. Dont forget you'll have to pay import tax on those units when they enter blighty.

if MJ can grow under CFLs then it will grow under LED


----------



## siouxiesioux (Sep 16, 2014)

You


oilmaker68 said:


> Nothing in my grow has suggested anything to be concerned about regarding the marshydro........when i started this thread a couple of guys said the Mars was shite but im a firm believer in LED and ts quality, the problem people have is they put it up, put some plants under and expect it to be the same as HPS/MH. It is nowhere near the same.......Led is more efficient with the wavelength and type of Light it emits meaning that the plants have to perform differently to thrive. this means a more detailed approach to nutes. LED is optimal growing so if you can get RH, Temp, nutes and air flow correct then you should be growing monster plants. im into week 4 of flower so ill post some pics of todays frosty developments on the leaves and the amount of sites i have and then you'll see that so far you have nothing to worry about. Dont forget you'll have to pay import tax on those units when they enter blighty.
> 
> if MJ can grow under CFLs then it will grow under LED[/QUOTE. Hiya thanks for quick reply I mostly isay mostly have nutes ph and airflow sorted as I've been growing hydro for bout 10 years with mostly good results just had to change to grow tent hydrolab where I suddenly have heat issues as I need to shut the tent !!! Nosey new neighbours etc so did some research thinking led could be way forward . I think you are totally right was just listening to all the haters out there !! Should know better really so thanks so much for putting my mind at rest  I will make it work with the led and post pics etc to prove the haters wrong . Thanks again you are most helpful


----------



## siouxiesioux (Sep 16, 2014)

By the way I have found site in gb that import them and sell from uk warehouse so no import taxes thanks tho


----------



## siouxiesioux (Sep 16, 2014)

I think I messed up my reply argh I phone hope you can read it thanks


----------



## siouxiesioux (Sep 16, 2014)

oilmaker68 said:


> @siouxiesioux
> 
> This is the start of the 4th week of flower
> 
> ...


Thanks m8 they are beautiful girls ... I am feeling more confident now thanks to you . You know how important it is to try get it right I'm a bit obsessed to be honest lol


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 16, 2014)

siouxiesioux said:


> Thanks m8 they are beautiful girls ... I am feeling more confident now thanks to you . You know how important it is to try get it right I'm a bit obsessed to be honest lol


Add the web site !!!!! Lol

We're all obsessive. It's the only way we manage to grow these ladies ha ha.


----------



## siouxiesioux (Sep 16, 2014)

Marshydro have an eBay. Uk site based in Portsmouth Hampshire so English led growers don't have to pay import duty.... Great. Adding pics tomo


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 16, 2014)

siouxiesioux said:


> Marshydro have an eBay. Uk site based in Portsmouth Hampshire so English led growers don't have to pay import duty.... Great. Adding pics tomo


Ah ok. Sweet. Looking forward to seeing your pics


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 16, 2014)

Removed the pics temporarily. I'll repost soon. Gonna try and get some macro shots of the Trics forming as it is watering day tomorrow.


----------



## siouxiesioux (Sep 17, 2014)

hi leds just arrived how far away should I hang them from the ladies ?? want optmum light coverage without stretching or burning. info on the internet is so misleading !! some say 8 to 10 inches some say 26 to 30 inches for 600w led the leaflet in the led boxes says 30 inches omg confused


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 17, 2014)

siouxiesioux said:


> hi leds just arrived how far away should I hang them from the ladies ?? want optmum light coverage without stretching or burning. info on the internet is so misleading !! some say 8 to 10 inches some say 26 to 30 inches for 600w led the leaflet in the led boxes says 30 inches omg confused


Manufacturer states 2ft all the way through the grow. It's worked well for me.


----------



## siouxiesioux (Sep 17, 2014)

Cheers friend .. Setting up now ! They look awesome fingers crossed I can sort the nutes etc eh thanks again for your quick reply


----------



## siouxiesioux (Sep 17, 2014)

Well here goes with the new led grow. Using %30 canna aqua vega at moment plus 1ml cal/mag and ph levels of 6 to 6.5 4x 600w mars hydro led lights in a 2x2x2 hydrolab tent air intake 2x5in fan outatake 2x 4 in fan pics below lights off will post more pics with lights on soon


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 17, 2014)

siouxiesioux said:


> Well here goes with the new led grow. Using %30 canna aqua vega at moment plus 1ml cal/mag and ph levels of 6 to 6.5 4x 600w mars hydro led lights in a 2x2x2 hydrolab tent air intake 2x5in fan outatake 2x 4 in fan pics below lights off will post more pics with lights on soon


Yep no problem. Any help I can give I will. Did you get the mars II ?? Or the marshydro? They are different. Mars II have 5w LEDs


----------



## siouxiesioux (Sep 17, 2014)

I got the marshydro as I read the mars 2 with the 5w LEDs are not as efficient and heat becomes an issue which is what I'm trying to avoid in the tent


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 17, 2014)

siouxiesioux said:


> I got the marshydro as I read the mars 2 with the 5w LEDs are not as efficient and heat becomes an issue which is what I'm trying to avoid in the tent


Ah. Ok. Just on your pic the metal frames are white (mine are green). Hadn't seen white ones is all. Yeah all looks nice  I'll upload pics Tomoz as I don't need to water them yet.


----------



## siouxiesioux (Sep 17, 2014)

oilmaker68 said:


> Ah. Ok. Just on your pic the metal frames are white (mine are green). Hadn't seen white ones is all. Yeah all looks nice  I'll upload pics Tomoz as I don't need to water them yet.


What watts are yours ? I think only the 600 and 1200 are white not sure tho looking forward to your pics  I will post some with lights on later


----------



## siouxiesioux (Sep 17, 2014)

oilmaker68 said:


> Ah. Ok. Just on your pic the metal frames are white (mine are green). Hadn't seen white ones is all. Yeah all looks nice  I'll upload pics Tomoz as I don't need to water them yet.


Forgot to mention I do all this for Tourette's sufferers really helps control tics and ADHD plus a little for me


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 17, 2014)

siouxiesioux said:


> Forgot to mention I do all this for Tourette's sufferers really helps control tics and ADHD plus a little for me


Hey, mine is a 600w unit. Might just be coz I've had mine a while now. Ye I grew for a cancer patient who passed recently. So I'm kinda just growing now for a hobby. I don't smoke it or sell it I just do it coz I love it.


----------



## siouxiesioux (Sep 17, 2014)

Yeah it's a cool hobby especially if you can help someone. ! Would still grow anyway love those sparkling girls and the smell is better than any perfume gonna get pics now !


----------



## siouxiesioux (Sep 17, 2014)

As for the colour hoping mine are not fakes!! Don't think so as build quality is soo good and they do sell green ones on the same sight . I think they are a new model as they have a full spectrum plus white light so no need for switches for veg and bloom , hope I'm right


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 17, 2014)

siouxiesioux said:


> As for the colour hoping mine are not fakes!! Don't think so as build quality is soo good and they do sell green ones on the same sight . I think they are a new model as they have a full spectrum plus white light so no need for switches for veg and bloom , hope I'm right


They must be new models. Mine have the veg and bloom switches. I wouldn't worry I'm sure they're legit. Get some good pics. Looking forward to them


----------



## MaryJaneAdvocate (Sep 17, 2014)

Hey, just thought I'd chime in. 

I noticed when looking at the Marshydro LEDs that they have a couple versions. The white ones, like you have Sioux, that do not have the veg and bloom switches. I don't think it is a huge deal because I have grown with both switches on and it was fine, I just like the variability of switches to cut my wattage when they are babies. And the green ones, like you have Oil, that have the veg and bloom switches. The wavelengths are the same except that the green ones also claim to have infrared spectrum (730nm). So really, Sioux, you have nothing to worry about. Infrared is a fairly new discovery to put onto grow LEDs and is probably still in trial stages, but supposedly it is supposed to help, however I have never used infrared and had great looking plants and good smoke.

Also, it says the Marshydro sells the MarsII but it may be a gimmick, I don't rightfully know, but yes they have 5w LEDs and I think 3w diodes are perfect for growing these plants indoors.

MJA


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 18, 2014)

MaryJaneAdvocate said:


> Hey, just thought I'd chime in.
> 
> I noticed when looking at the Marshydro LEDs that they have a couple versions. The white ones, like you have Sioux, that do not have the veg and bloom switches. I don't think it is a huge deal because I have grown with both switches on and it was fine, I just like the variability of switches to cut my wattage when they are babies. And the green ones, like you have Oil, that have the veg and bloom switches. The wavelengths are the same except that the green ones also claim to have infrared spectrum (730nm). So really, Sioux, you have nothing to worry about. Infrared is a fairly new discovery to put onto grow LEDs and is probably still in trial stages, but supposedly it is supposed to help, however I have never used infrared and had great looking plants and good smoke.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input MJA. Yep infrared red is a "new thing" I believe. I gotta say though that this "marshydro green thing" as it's now known (ha ha) has done an excellent job so far. I hope that by the end of this grow we will have managed to disspel some of the negativity that surrounds these MHGL (marshydro grow lights).


----------



## siouxiesioux (Sep 18, 2014)

oilmaker68 said:


> They must be new models. Mine have the veg and bloom switches. I wouldn't worry I'm sure they're legit. Get some good pics. Looking forward to them


Thanks for the reply yes tonight I will get some good Pics and upload so you can see the ladies better


----------



## siouxiesioux (Sep 18, 2014)

Thanks mja for all that excellent info I'm so new to the led i was a bit worried but now I feel sure these are going to be great! ! I am still a little confused about the distance from plants . I read somewhere on this site that a piece of white paper should be held under the light and where it was showing red not blue The lights should be there for flowering mine are 24 in away at mo . Any thoughts ? Oil says manufacturers say 24 in which looks right so what about this red thing that only seems to happen at about 16 in away sorry for my lack of technical knowledge thanks


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 18, 2014)

Today's pics


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 18, 2014)

siouxiesioux said:


> Thanks mja for all that excellent info I'm so new to the led i was a bit worried but now I feel sure these are going to be great! ! I am still a little confused about the distance from plants . I read somewhere on this site that a piece of white paper should be held under the light and where it was showing red not blue The lights should be there for flowering mine are 24 in away at mo . Any thoughts ? Oil says manufacturers say 24 in which looks right so what about this red thing that only seems to happen at about 16 in away sorry for my lack of technical knowledge thanks


The most important thing is internode spacing. I had nice one inch spaces until I got a stretch on 3/7 plants for no apparent reason. It says keep it 24" away all the way through. I did that height as a test but so far all has gone well. 

This is the reason I started this thread. There is so much conflicting info that I thought it would be a good idea to trial and error some things and try and get a definitive guide to MHGL.


----------



## 4Sku2nkd0 (Sep 18, 2014)

Nice thread, I too pulled the trigger on the Mars reflector. I found the topled customer service to be top notch.
Gotta a 3x3 w a cpl autos In it right now. Was planning on using em as supplemental lighting w my 600 hps but decided to give em a shot on there own. 
I beat these ladies up pretty good lol lotsa ph issues In the beginning and now I've burnt em pretty good as well. 
All in all seems to be ok for the price. If I knew what I was doing id prob have much better results.


----------



## siouxiesioux (Sep 18, 2014)

Great pics loving the close ups of the girls!! They look very good to me. As you say this is all trial and error at the moment lets hope with a few of us using the marshydro we can sort out some of the issues and stop all this conflicting stuff !  pics later when lights on .


----------



## siouxiesioux (Sep 18, 2014)

I meant to say heats better than I expected ran all four 600w in 2x2x2 tent last night with 2 outtake fans and 2 intake fans temp steady at 28 degrees not ideal I know 25 would be better but hey when I ran the 2 600w hps in same set up temps reached 42 aarrgghh then I had to give in and open the tent ! Which is obviously not as I intended . For this reason alone I'm loving my new LEDs . As for the nute burn issue I also read on here 4sku2nkdo that using 30% less nutes than with hps solves it . Don't know yet but will test this !


----------



## 4Sku2nkd0 (Sep 18, 2014)

siouxiesioux said:


> Great pics loving the close ups of the girls!! They look very good to me. As you say this is all trial and error at the moment lets hope with a few of us using the marshydro we can sort out some of the issues and stop all this conflicting stuff !  pics later when lights on .


Thanks your too kind 
Yea tbh I've done everything wrong with these leds I had it about 6 inches from the canopy till about 30 min ago (after reading this thread lol) gonna use this tent as a veg tent and just throw in a auto here in there for fun.
I'm on week 2 12 12 w my photos so curious to see the difference in quality hps vs led. I'll take quality over quantity any day!
Though the comparison will be kinda unfair since I've been putting all my energy into the other room.
ago. 
Also I didn't realise plants used more calmag w leds, def good to know cuz I'm in coco which tends to hang on tho that as well.


----------



## WazzaX (Sep 18, 2014)

Day 17... so far so good


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 18, 2014)

WazzaX said:


> Day 17... so far so good
> 
> View attachment 3256249


Looking really nice @WazzaX 

I've been very impressed with the MHGL so far.


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 18, 2014)

4Sku2nkd0 said:


> Nice thread, I too pulled the trigger on the Mars reflector. I found the topled customer service to be top notch.
> Gotta a 3x3 w a cpl autos In it right now. Was planning on using em as supplemental lighting w my 600 hps but decided to give em a shot on there own.
> I beat these ladies up pretty good lol lotsa ph issues In the beginning and now I've burnt em pretty good as well.
> All in all seems to be ok for the price. If I knew what I was doing id prob have much better results.


Great pics.... Yeah you do have to start slower with the nutes. I start at 1/8 recommended dosage and build up slowly. I too had a bit of NB but yours look like they will be fine. Nute burn and pot def look similar IMO. Pot def doesn't start at the tip but at the fringes and works it's way in. Welcome to the thread by the way lol. Thanks for posting


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm on day 33 of flower. Half way there !!!! Added something to the feed today

 

My hydro guy gave it me for free. You can add this all the way through at 5 - 10ml/Gal so I gave them a little taste of 1ml/L just to see if it helps. He claims they will fatten up quicker with this in so we'll see.


----------



## sadface (Sep 18, 2014)

nice pics and liking the grow, I recently got a small Mars for veg and a 700w Mars II for flower (PS not getting the temp issue, my grow room is 3 degrees fahrenheit above ambient temps i only run an exhaust fan with passive intake). I am liking them very much.

One thing to note about RIU is out of the sites i've visited that they seem the most are anti chinese LED. They push Hans and A51 so hard and ignore any promising news from the chinese led. There is a lot of crap from china but some of it can be decent and way more cost effective then the options they are using and it would take years to make up the money used on the more expensive led lights.

Either way keep it up, ill keep on checking in!


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 18, 2014)

sadface said:


> nice pics and liking the grow, I recently got a small Mars for veg and a 700w Mars II for flower (PS not getting the temp issue, my grow room is 3 degrees fahrenheit above ambient temps i only run an exhaust fan with passive intake). I am liking them very much.
> 
> One thing to note about RIU is out of the sites i've visited that they seem the most are anti chinese LED. They push Hans and A51 so hard and ignore any promising news from the chinese led. There is a lot of crap from china but some of it can be decent and way more cost effective then the options they are using and it would take years to make up the money used on the more expensive led lights.
> 
> Either way keep it up, ill keep on checking in!


Yes. There is definitely and anti-led undertone on this site but we are changing the opinion by providing hard evidence and fact that the LEDs from some companies in china are in fact very good. I'm hoping this thread becomes a resource for mars growers so the more visitors and posters the better. 

Thanks for the comps and dropping in.


----------



## siouxiesioux (Sep 18, 2014)

WazzaX said:


> Day 17... so far so good
> 
> View attachment 3256249


very nice !


----------



## siouxiesioux (Sep 18, 2014)

WazzaX said:


> Day 17... so far so good
> 
> View attachment 3256249


looking very nice #WazzaX


----------



## 4Sku2nkd0 (Sep 18, 2014)

oilmaker68 said:


> Great pics.... Yeah you do have to start slower with the nutes. I start at 1/8 recommended dosage and build up slowly. I too had a bit of NB but yours look like they will be fine. Nute burn and pot def look similar IMO. Pot def doesn't start at the tip but at the fringes and works it's way in. Welcome to the thread by the way lol. Thanks for posting


Thanks man glad I stumbled on your thread. I was literally drivin myself mad tryin to find the right light.
Was kinda bummed at first originally bought the light after seeing this huge ass thread on another forum about how great they are. then of course after shipped heard that the particular sight was heavily censored and the lights were shit.
Worst case scenario like I said I'll use em for veg.


----------



## 4Sku2nkd0 (Sep 18, 2014)

It will be good to see the results with someone using it correctly.
I'll update pics here if that's cool w you don't wanna high jack ur thread.
Most of the other journals are using the mars 2 w the 5 watts so I haven't had anything to compare it too so I'm def subbed.


----------



## siouxiesioux (Sep 18, 2014)

sadface said:


> nice pics and liking the grow, I recently got a small Mars for veg and a 700w Mars II for flower (PS not getting the temp issue, my grow room is 3 degrees fahrenheit above ambient temps i only run an exhaust fan with passive intake). I am liking them very much.
> 
> One thing to note about RIU is out of the sites i've visited that they seem the most are anti chinese LED. They push Hans and A51 so hard and ignore any promising news from the chinese led. There is a lot of crap from china but some of it can be decent and way more cost effective then the options they are using and it would take years to make up the money used on the more expensive led lights.
> 
> Either way keep it up, ill keep on checking in!


hiya everything ive read is anti china too ...... we will see  temps only an issue due to 4 x 600w leds I think and outside temps in the 20s here, when the cooler weather comes should help. glad you looked in


----------



## siouxiesioux (Sep 18, 2014)

4Sku2nkd0 said:


> It will be good to see the results with someone using it correctly.
> I'll update pics here if that's cool w you don't wanna high jack ur thread.
> Most of the other journals are using the mars 2 w the 5 watts so I haven't had anything to compare it too so I'm def subbed.


lol I have already hijacked it


----------



## 4Sku2nkd0 (Sep 18, 2014)

So you think I gotta pot def?
Been using heads coco formula 6 9 micro bloom gh 3 part. 
Past few days been noticeably worst. I'll def look into that. Thanks


----------



## 4Sku2nkd0 (Sep 18, 2014)

sadface said:


> nice pics and liking the grow, I recently got a small Mars for veg and a 700w Mars II for flower (PS not getting the temp issue, my grow room is 3 degrees fahrenheit above ambient temps i only run an exhaust fan with passive intake). I am liking them very much.
> 
> One thing to note about RIU is out of the sites i've visited that they seem the most are anti chinese LED. They push Hans and A51 so hard and ignore any promising news from the chinese led. There is a lot of crap from china but some of it can be decent and way more cost effective then the options they are using and it would take years to make up the money used on the more expensive led lights.
> 
> Either way keep it up, ill keep on checking in!


 Haha yea I noticed that too it's Hans this A51 that.
Sure they're good lights but don't knock everything else cuz they're "made in China" when EVERYTHING comes from china lol


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 18, 2014)

4Sku2nkd0 said:


> So you think I gotta pot def?
> Been using heads coco formula 6 9 micro bloom gh 3 part.
> Past few days been noticeably worst. I'll def look into that. Thanks


Just saying it's a possibility bro. Usually a flush out to remove salt build up will help. 

Absolutely add pics here. It's a thread but it's kinda turning into a community which is way better. The more the merrier. @siouxiesioux has hijacked it lmao. I jest. I love the fact I'm not alone with MHGL and the LED part of RIU if full of technical info but not loads of grow info so hopefully we will bridge the gap.


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 18, 2014)

Nute burn shows on new growth. If there isn't any it'll be pot def


----------



## siouxiesioux (Sep 18, 2014)

You


oilmaker68 said:


> Just saying it's a possibility bro. Usually a flush out to remove salt build up will help.
> 
> Absolutely add pics here. It's a thread but it's kinda turning into a community which is way better. The more the merrier. @siouxiesioux has hijacked it lmao. I jest. I love the fact I'm not alone with MHGL and the LED part of RIU if full of technical info but not loads of grow info so hopefully we will bridge the gap.


you love it that I've hijAcked this thread lol


----------



## siouxiesioux (Sep 18, 2014)

No really oil is so helpful great advice ... He's put up with my newbie questions thanks again #oilmaker


----------



## siouxiesioux (Sep 18, 2014)

I mean #oilmaker65 lol see what I mean useless I am


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 18, 2014)

siouxiesioux said:


> You
> 
> you love it that I've hijAcked this thread lol


 Lmao


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 18, 2014)

siouxiesioux said:


> I mean #oilmaker65 lol see what I mean useless I am


68 lol. We were all newbies once. Glad I could help. Oh I tried the paper thing earlier (light spectrum sepereration) mine was fine until 3.5 ft away. 2ft should be good


----------



## siouxiesioux (Sep 18, 2014)

That's good news  light spectrum separation ah now that's what you call it lol good job I have you to help me


----------



## siouxiesioux (Sep 18, 2014)

Pics in an hour !!


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 18, 2014)

siouxiesioux said:


> Pics in an hour !!


NO PICS!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## MaryJaneAdvocate (Sep 18, 2014)

Hey,

Came by to check the action again this evening. I'm almost positive I'll pull the trigger on the MH Reflector but for now I think we definitely should be putting the info out there. From experience I have noticed that my plants like the LED farther away from them than closer. I started off growing with the LEDs at about 8" above the canopy.... Bad news. They hated it, bleached leaves, burnt crispy leaves, etc. now I use my light at the closest of like 14". The plants love that, and never show signs of distress with it that far away and even higher. The penetration of LEDs are intense, so you can really be lenient with how far away they are.

MJA


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 19, 2014)

MaryJaneAdvocate said:


> Hey,
> 
> Came by to check the action again this evening. I'm almost positive I'll pull the trigger on the MH Reflector but for now I think we definitely should be putting the info out there. From experience I have noticed that my plants like the LED farther away from them than closer. I started off growing with the LEDs at about 8" above the canopy.... Bad news. They hated it, bleached leaves, burnt crispy leaves, etc. now I use my light at the closest of like 14". The plants love that, and never show signs of distress with it that far away and even higher. The penetration of LEDs are intense, so you can really be lenient with how far away they are.
> 
> MJA


Hi MJA. 

The MHGL has worked great so far. I've had no issues that weren't my own fault. The plants are bushy and thick with foliage and the penetration has been top notch also. The customer service from Top LED who manufacture the units has also been first class. My plants are frosting up and swelling nicely so far. As always I cant fully recommend until the weigh in but so far it's been quality. 

Thanks for checking in


----------



## siouxiesioux (Sep 19, 2014)

Morning too tired last night sorry oily lol here are pics although I think I will do them again with lights off . These critical ladies are just 7 weeks ol from seed and now have benn I'm 12 /12 for a week 4 days hps then 3 led so let's see how they do . Lights are 2ft away ! And giving 1ml per litre magnecal as wisely suggested by #oilmaker68


----------



## siouxiesioux (Sep 19, 2014)

They are lovely and green looking much better colour under LEDs now not too sure about nutes I use cann aqua both Flores and veg usually run at about 1.0 ec at this stage steadily rising to 2 even 2.2 at week 6/7 what's anyone's thoughts thanks


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 19, 2014)

siouxiesioux said:


> They are lovely and green looking much better colour under LEDs now not too sure about nutes I use cann aqua both Flores and veg usually run at about 1.0 ec at this stage steadily rising to 2 even 2.2 at week 6/7 what's anyone's thoughts thanks


They look lovely. 7 weeks? They are doing well. Your schedule sounds right but I have to be honest.... I've never used e.c as a measurement so others may have more accurate advice there.


----------



## siouxiesioux (Sep 19, 2014)

Thanks I only use ec because that's the only measurement I've used! It's all going to be a little different tho this time adding extra magnecal as this will raise the ec I think . Trouble is I've been doing it one way for so long and I don't know any other ways to measure nutrients in Nft system thanks tho oily


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 19, 2014)

siouxiesioux said:


> Thanks I only use ec because that's the only measurement I've used! It's all going to be a little different tho this time adding extra magnecal as this will raise the ec I think . Trouble is I've been doing it one way for so long and I don't know any other ways to measure nutrients in Nft system thanks tho oily


No worries. Never done nft of dwc. Only coco and hand water. Just put auto pots in my other room and they look like they'll be good but no need for e.c.


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 19, 2014)

Seeing as I'm now waiting for the flower stage to pass and see how the MHGL has performed I have started a little side project. 
   It's an incredible bulk seedling in 60/40 coco/rockball mix washed with 1/8 formulex. I've put it under full spectrum flouros t5s. It's in a smart pot which is inside a bucket to catch excess water. It is on a upturned plant pot so it isn't sat in water. I'm hoping it grows into a mother plant to save me buying seeds. Lol


----------



## siouxiesioux (Sep 19, 2014)

It's going to be so *interesting to see how all these different ways of nurturing our ladies turns out with the LEDs your new set up looks good I usually take cuttings in rock wool have had great success that way no need for seeds if you like the strain *


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 19, 2014)

Ive


siouxiesioux said:


> It's going to be so *interesting to see how all these different ways of nurturing our ladies turns out with the LEDs your new set up looks good I usually take cuttings in rock wool have had great success that way no need for seeds if you like the strain *


 I've got an aeroponic cloner that I've had great success with and the transplant into coco is seamless. I haven't managed to successfully clone this grow as thing out of my control restricted me. I'd have loved to keep the pineapple chunk. I will clone the incredible bulk in my other room as soon As they are ready but I want to grow another strain called tutankhamon from pyramid seeds which touts 33% THC if grown optimally.


----------



## siouxiesioux (Sep 19, 2014)

Wow 33% that's awesome I believe critical is about 22 which is good . I've grown chocolate chunk similar to pineapple chunk large sticky colas have you done white widow ?


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 19, 2014)

siouxiesioux said:


> Wow 33% that's awesome I believe critical is about 22 which is good . I've grown chocolate chunk similar to pineapple chunk large sticky colas have you done white widow ?


Ha ha it sounds incredible and anyone who's grown it says it's a keeper so I'm gonna have a go at it. Never grow. WW but I was a big fan when I was younger lol.


----------



## siouxiesioux (Sep 20, 2014)

Yes and me good times in amaterdam one of my friends swore they lost the sight in one eye on ww lol taken a few pics with lights off today see what you think !! Not sure if I'm getting the nutes right Seem a little crinkly round the edges !


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 20, 2014)

siouxiesioux said:


> Yes and me good times in amaterdam one of my friends swore they lost the sight in one eye on ww lol taken a few pics with lights off today see what you think !! Not sure if I'm getting the nutes right Seem a little crinkly round the edges !


They look ok to me. Nice and green. Crinkly edges can be caused by a number of things so I wouldn't worry until a problem becomes obvious


----------



## siouxiesioux (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 21, 2014)

Took these earlier. Starting to swell noticeably now. Week 5 of flower. Added 1ml/L of potassium to the mix. Just to boost the pot uptake after the defficiency I suffered. Haven't seen any further def so looks like that may be resolved.


----------



## siouxiesioux (Sep 21, 2014)

They sure are looking good ! Can't wait to see finished product . Lovely frosty ladies . They seem to be loving the LEDs


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 21, 2014)

siouxiesioux said:


> They sure are looking good ! Can't wait to see finished product . Lovely frosty ladies . They seem to be loving the LEDs


They are. I think it could do well.


----------



## WazzaX (Sep 23, 2014)

End of week 3 flower and things are going to plan...most important thing ive learnt to date... K.I.S.S

pics are just before lights on...


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 23, 2014)

WazzaX said:


> End of week 3 flower and things are going to plan...most important thing ive learnt to date... K.I.S.S
> 
> pics are just before lights on...View attachment 3259860


Absolutely K.I.S.S is the way to go lol 

They look great wazza, really full and develpoped. Great Job


----------



## siouxiesioux (Sep 23, 2014)

Very nice what does kiss mean ?? Sorry


----------



## WazzaX (Sep 23, 2014)

"keep it simple stupid"


----------



## siouxiesioux (Sep 23, 2014)

Oh .... Guess I am then lol


----------



## siouxiesioux (Sep 24, 2014)

Morning oily think I've got magnesium calcium def in one plant new leaves yellowish brown been adding magnecal !


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 24, 2014)

siouxiesioux said:


> Morning oily think I've got magnesium calcium def in one plant new leaves yellowish brown been adding magnecal !


post a pic.......lets have a look. make it a REALLY good pic 

Epsom salts in a spray bottle and spray the plants if it is. Add more calmag. you can put 2ml/L in


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 24, 2014)

siouxiesioux said:


> Morning oily think I've got magnesium calcium def in one plant new leaves yellowish brown been adding magnecal !


Wait ? new leaves ?? need pics

C & MG def starts at the bottom ?


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 24, 2014)

Well into week 5 now and they are starting to smell wonderful. I hate waiting but they will be worth it. Starting to see the buds swell now so can't wait.


----------



## siouxiesioux (Sep 25, 2014)

Ok will take pics today was so busy yesterday! And I think there may be hermies argh what's happening everything was going so well been looking for a link between hermi and led as I've never had this prob before. No light leaks lovely temp of 25 c ph and nutes seem perfect I don't know what's happening gutted to say the least will post pics wren back from work thNks tho


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 25, 2014)

Link


siouxiesioux said:


> Ok will take pics today was so busy yesterday! And I think there may be hermies argh what's happening everything was going so well been looking for a link between hermi and led as I've never had this prob before. No light leaks lovely temp of 25 c ph and nutes seem perfect I don't know what's happening gutted to say the least will post pics wren back from work thNks tho


Links between hermies and led ???? Are you flowering ?


----------



## siouxiesioux (Sep 25, 2014)

*Yes already had to dump one worried others are going the same way . Maybe flowers too early !! Can't really believe it's the LEDs they are 2ft away gonna take pics when lights on *


----------



## DankMatter90 (Sep 25, 2014)

Greetings fellow blades, I hope you don't me tagging along. I've been looking everywhere for a legit grow using Marshydro and finally ran into you. I made an account just for this .

I've had a few grows under my belt and will be glad to shoot a few opinions of my own if you don't mind. I've never used LEDs before and right now the circumstances require me to use them ( moved to a tropical region HPS won't do ). 

@siouxiesioux sometimes its just in the genes my friend, it happened to me before, no light leaks, no heat problem nothing yet suddenly one day when you're admiring the beautiful babies you see a tiny ball ( or a few ) hanging on the nodes. I've seen similar cases with other growers.

On which part of the plant you saw the nans? mine was mostly solitary on the lower buds and i snipped all of them off. Good thing I spotted them early ( spend 10 mins a day admiring my babies ). The ones that are within the buds sucks tho. Like both male and female parts bunched up together.


----------



## DankMatter90 (Sep 25, 2014)

@oilmaker68 Judging from the pics I'd say your babies are looking awesome. I don't know whether its from the LEDs or the power of your green thumb or both but the results are pretty much at par with HPS ( minus the need of heat management mind you ). Can't wait to see the buds swell up!


----------



## siouxiesioux (Sep 25, 2014)

#dankmatter90 I'm really gutted because the male flowers are in with the female pistils banana I think it's called. Have grown critical before and never had this problem. I think quite a few arehttp://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CAwQFjAA&url=http://proxybay.info/&ei=rRkfVKyvFdPY7AahxoHwCg&usg=AFQjCNHKbQo_DEm21lLKO7zZU8-X1p79qg going to be like it  shame they were growing beautifully under the LEDs gonna just have to wait see what happens thanks for the reply tho. Nice to hear from others using led my grow they are great for heat issues. Temps in my 2x2x2 tent were 35 degrees with 2 hps 600w now down to 25 so will help you immensely


----------



## siouxiesioux (Sep 25, 2014)

@DankMatter90 by the way welcome to the marshydro family I have already hijacked poor oilmakers thread so let's hope he doesn't mind a few more members hijacking him. He's been an inspiration really helpful to me so far.


----------



## siouxiesioux (Sep 25, 2014)

@ oilmaker 68 it's deffo not the LEDs must be either genetics or I've stressed them by 12/12 too soon I was a bit premature as I was worried about the height as the lights have to be 2ft away and my last critical grow was tall think I've really messed up


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 25, 2014)

@siouxiesioux i opt for an Indica dominant strain to avoid height issues but they are very close to the 2ft limit. It's a shame this has happened to your girls and ye genetics can be to blame too. I never flower before preflowers. That in itself would be a huge stress to an immature plant. 

If you worry about height consider topping and a scrogging. That way you have total control.


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 25, 2014)

DankMatter90 said:


> @oilmaker68 Judging from the pics I'd say your babies are looking awesome. I don't know whether its from the LEDs or the power of your green thumb or both but the results are pretty much at par with HPS ( minus the need of heat management mind you ). Can't wait to see the buds swell up!


Thanks for joining us DM90 and thank you for the kind compliments. . You are absolutely welcome to add comment and pics from your grow and to comment and suggest ideas on mine. We are a little marshydro community here and the more of us to share our knowledge the better. It's a huge compliment to us that you started an account because of this thread and that's what it's here for. Mars growers to help Mars growers


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 25, 2014)

siouxiesioux said:


> @DankMatter90 by the way welcome to the marshydro family I have already hijacked poor oilmakers thread so let's hope he doesn't mind a few more members hijacking him. He's been an inspiration really helpful to me so far.


Hijacking is welcomed and encouraged


----------



## siouxiesioux (Sep 26, 2014)

yes you are right too early flowering I think ! I like the idea of scrog just never done it. thanks for all your help, still waiting to see just how many herms I have !!!  my own fault  if more than half I will have to get rid  n start again aarrgghh


----------



## DankMatter90 (Sep 26, 2014)

siouxiesioux said:


> yes you are right too early flowering I think ! I like the idea of scrog just never done it. thanks for all your help, still waiting to see just how many herms I have !!!  my own fault  if more than half I will have to get rid  n start again aarrgghh


Hopefully they won't be too many. Live and learn buddy, live and learn. Every grower gotta start somewhere.

You know it could have been a lot worse, I had a buddy who owns 2 ferrets and one day those ferrets found their way into the grow box and chewed all 5 of his vegging plants. They were about 2 weeks old. Chewed them right down to the stem.

Its something about the leaves the pets cant get enough. I heard cats like em too.


----------



## DankMatter90 (Sep 26, 2014)

@oilmaker68 can't wait for some new pics!


----------



## siouxiesioux (Sep 26, 2014)

Yeah rabbits deer all love em lol had one crop where moths laid caterpillars and they ate loads of leaves !!!


----------



## siouxiesioux (Sep 26, 2014)

New pics tonight don't want to do it with lights off  and worried every time I go in there's more of the dreaded


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 26, 2014)

Let them pollenated themselves and try growing the new seeds. It how feminized seeds were made in the old days. Worth a shot imo rather than cut em down. That way it's not a total waste. 

I will try an post some pics later but I'm having an issue with my proxy server and it won't let me post pics so until I've fixed it I cant. I will try though


----------



## siouxiesioux (Sep 26, 2014)

@oilmaker68 what do you think thanks


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 26, 2014)

siouxiesioux said:


> @oilmaker68 what do you think thanks


Looks like potassium defficiency to me. Starting outside and working its way in to the leaf. Are the veins me stem still a nice green colour under the leaf. ?

If so defo pot def. try and take a pic under normal light when you have issues. It's better to be able to see the proper colours. . What medium are you in ?


----------



## DankMatter90 (Sep 27, 2014)

oilmaker68 said:


> Let them pollenated themselves and try growing the new seeds. It how feminized seeds were made in the old days. Worth a shot imo rather than cut em down. That way it's not a total waste.
> 
> I will try an post some pics later but I'm having an issue with my proxy server and it won't let me post pics so until I've fixed it I cant. I will try though


Since we're talking about making seeds, I've read that auto-pollinated herms tend to make hermy seeds ( unstable ). The seeds do come out feminised though since there are no male chromosomes involved during pollination.

Is there any way to produce stable feminised seeds like the ones that are sold by breeders? Being able to make my own breed by crossing genetics is in my bucket list. 

They say to make stable fem crosses you should pick a female with the traits of your choice and pollinate it with the pollen from a hermy plant, with the traits of your liking of course. Sounds plausible, it must be better than auto-pollination. Whaddya guys think?


----------



## siouxiesioux (Sep 27, 2014)

Thanks you guys have them 2ml per litre last night but not sure if it's the cal mag thing now as pot def has also been suggested take a look at these pics in the light and see what you all think please if it is pot def what can I do . I don't think I've over fed them at all . It's all a but difficult when using Nft system I've been doing it for 10 years without any issues using hps but now have run into theses probs. on the make female front still not sure how many are turning thanks guys much love for your help


----------



## siouxiesioux (Sep 27, 2014)

@oilmaker68 @WazzaX


----------



## WazzaX (Sep 27, 2014)

http://www.thenug.com/images/diagnose-your-sick-marijuana-plants-img-12


----------



## DankMatter90 (Sep 27, 2014)

siouxiesioux said:


> @oilmaker68 @WazzaX


It does look like potassium deficiency. not 100% sure mate sorry. plus I've noticed how pale the affected leaves are. looks like not only K is deficient here. maybe the LED is causing them to use more nutrients? Let's hear what the others have to say.


----------



## siouxiesioux (Sep 27, 2014)

thanks guys , but now im thinking that adding all the cal and mag has affected my plants ability to take up the potassium as ive read that too much calcium in the mix affects how the plant takes up the potassium, so should I add less magnecal or just add some pk 13/14 at half measures to see if that helps argh don't know . also ive kept the nutes 30% lower as I read they get nute burn easier under the leds so maybe up the nutes to the usual measures at this stage . any thoughts thanks guys


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 27, 2014)

DankMatter90 said:


> Since we're talking about making seeds, I've read that auto-pollinated herms tend to make hermy seeds ( unstable ). The seeds do come out feminised though since there are no male chromosomes involved during pollination.
> 
> Is there any way to produce stable feminised seeds like the ones that are sold by breeders? Being able to make my own breed by crossing genetics is in my bucket list.
> 
> They say to make stable fem crosses you should pick a female with the traits of your choice and pollinate it with the pollen from a hermy plant, with the traits of your liking of course. Sounds plausible, it must be better than auto-pollination. Whaddya guys think?


Best way to make stable fem seeds is to force one good branch to produce pollen sacs and the allow it to pollenated the plant. This can be done using colloidal silver spray. The plant will not be suitable to smoke as the colloidal silver is toxic. The seeds will be fine because they are in the bract. Or you can collect the pollen from the branch and brush it onto a different plant if you wish to cross breeds.


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 27, 2014)

DankMatter90 said:


> Since we're talking about making seeds, I've read that auto-pollinated herms tend to make hermy seeds ( unstable ). The seeds do come out feminised though since there are no male chromosomes involved during pollination.
> 
> Is there any way to produce stable feminised seeds like the ones that are sold by breeders? Being able to make my own breed by crossing genetics is in my bucket list.
> 
> They say to make stable fem crosses you should pick a female with the traits of your choice and pollinate it with the pollen from a hermy plant, with the traits of your liking of course. Sounds plausible, it must be better than auto-pollination. Whaddya guys think?


Best way to make stable fem seeds is to force on


siouxiesioux said:


> thanks guys , but now im thinking that adding all the cal and mag has affected my plants ability to take up the potassium as ive read that too much calcium in the mix affects how the plant takes up the potassium, so should I add less magnecal or just add some pk 13/14 at half measures to see if that helps argh don't know . also ive kept the nutes 30% lower as I read they get nute burn easier under the leds so maybe up the nutes to the usual measures at this stage . any thoughts thanks guys


yep too much cal can cause pot lockout. Too much salt in your medium can also cause pot lockout. Pot def looks like the leaf is burning because the plant cannot produce enough chlorophyll so it literally burns. @WazzaX is using 2ml/L I'm using 1ml/L and he has t had an issue. I have due to salt build up. I added 1ml/L of potassium to my feed to help combat it and it's worked well so far. I also flushed the pots with 3x the volume of the pot and rinsed with nutes at the end.


----------



## siouxiesioux (Sep 27, 2014)

Gonna try pk13/14 half measure tonight as that's all I have see if it helps thanks for your help


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 27, 2014)

DankMatter90 said:


> Since we're talking about making seeds, I've read that auto-pollinated herms tend to make hermy seeds ( unstable ). The seeds do come out feminised though since there are no male chromosomes involved during pollination.
> 
> Is there any way to produce stable feminised seeds like the ones that are sold by breeders? Being able to make my own breed by crossing genetics is in my bucket list.
> 
> They say to make stable fem crosses you should pick a female with the traits of your choice and pollinate it with the pollen from a hermy plant, with the traits of your liking of course. Sounds plausible, it must be better than auto-pollination. Whaddya guys think?


Best way to make stable fem seeds is to force on


siouxiesioux said:


> Gonna try pk13/14 half measure tonight as that's all I have see if it helps thanks for your help


fingers crossed


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 27, 2014)

Finally sorted out my proxy issue.....here are some pics


----------



## siouxiesioux (Sep 27, 2014)

Nice


----------



## WazzaX (Sep 27, 2014)

oilmaker68 said:


> .....here are some pics


not bad for a cheap Chinese led that "some" people around here use as doorstops


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 27, 2014)

WazzaX said:


> not bad for a cheap Chinese led that "some" people around here use as doorstops


Ha ha that really made me laugh @WazzaX they are doing a great job in my opinion. There may be some fine tuning of nutes as I beleive the marshydro forces the plant to use more potassium than usual but that could be a medium issue or a nute issue. I've been very pleased so far


----------



## DankMatter90 (Sep 27, 2014)

oilmaker68 said:


> Finally sorted out my proxy issue.....here are some pics


Is it winter yet cuz you've got snow on your buds lol! Look at all that frost.. Can't imagine how she's gonna look like on the final week. Amazing work my friend!


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 28, 2014)

DankMatter90 said:


> Is it winter yet cuz you've got snow on your buds lol! Look at all that frost.. Can't imagine how she's gonna look like on the final week. Amazing work my friend!


Lol I can't take all the credit. The barneys farm pineapple chunk have been really easy to grow. They are beautiful plants. I have just ordered more seeds because I didn't clone any. I will definitely be keeping a mother plant. Need to build a mother room first though but that's for a new thread


----------



## siouxiesioux (Sep 28, 2014)

Too right even tho I am having probs with my nutes. The lights are awesome !!


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 28, 2014)

siouxiesioux said:


> Too right even tho I am having probs with my nutes. The lights are awesome !!


Its a learning curve, Under the Budmaster II i have, the plants demand huge amounts of Magnecal but under the mars its potassium.........this thread will hopefully find the optimum nute levels and i believe once its nailed down and dialed in we will be very successful growers


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 28, 2014)

Week 6 of flower, Going to add 13/14PK to the fed until week 7 for a nice boost


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 28, 2014)

*Just want to point out that this thread has had over 7000 views. 7000!!! that's huge. *


----------



## siouxiesioux (Sep 28, 2014)

Yes let's hope together we can help bring out the best in the marshydro LEDs I think you are right about the extra K needed it's just how to get it to the ladies  but yours are awesome


----------



## siouxiesioux (Sep 28, 2014)

@oilmaker68 hey oily lol any ideas of how to up my potassium levels without leaving out the calmag ! Tried the ok 13/14 but don't think it will be enough! By the way for making this thread such a good source of info on the marshydro


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 28, 2014)

siouxiesioux said:


> Yes let's hope together we can help bring out the best in the marshydro LEDs I think you are right about the extra K needed it's just how to get it to the ladies  but yours are awesome


Thank you,


siouxiesioux said:


> @oilmaker68 hey oily lol any ideas of how to up my potassium levels without leaving out the calmag ! Tried the ok 13/14 but don't think it will be enough! By the way for making this thread such a good source of info on the marshydro


canna make bottles of potassium. Get a bottle of that and just add it to your nutes. I Use 1ml/L and i haven't seen any progression.


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 28, 2014)

If I were you @siouxiesioux I'd use 1ml/L calmAg (if youre not already) and add 1ml/L K. Are you DWC ? If so empty out your res and start a fresh. Also just check your PH is between. 5.5-6.2.


----------



## siouxiesioux (Sep 28, 2014)

Thanks just gonna add 1 ml already emptied out res looks like nute burn now so gonna keep it all lower for a bit see if it works out thanks


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 28, 2014)

siouxiesioux said:


> Thanks just gonna add 1 ml already emptied out res looks like nute burn now so gonna keep it all lower for a bit see if it works out thanks


Nute burn ? Are the tips crispy and dryed out


----------



## stenkonia (Sep 28, 2014)

Some updated pics of my marshydro grow. Wednesday will be week 6. Sorry for not updating more, been super busy.


----------



## WazzaX (Sep 29, 2014)

very nice stenkonia ... you must be happy so far?


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 29, 2014)

Look


stenkonia said:


> Some updated pics of my marshydro grow. Wednesday will be week 6. Sorry for not updating more, been super busy.


looking good @stenkonia 
Have you topped them to get them to grow like that ?


----------



## WazzaX (Sep 29, 2014)

a few pics just before lights on end of week 4 ... still going ok... both plants are now drinking close to 3 ltrs a day between them...starting to push the nutes pretty hard and have the ppm set to approx 1000


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 29, 2014)

Very n


WazzaX said:


> a few pics just before lights on end of week 4 ... still going ok... both plants are now drinking close to 3 ltrs a day between them...starting to push the nutes pretty hard and have the ppm set to approx 1000


very nice mate. They are getting frosty  Really looking forward to seeing everyones finished plants.


----------



## Heavy Consumer (Sep 29, 2014)

Fantastic thread. Loads of useful detail. Nice photos. I'm looking forward to seeing how productive the grow end up being. Best of luck, you're clearly putting plenty of energy into it, so I hope you're rewarded for that.


----------



## MAJOR-RED-EYE (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi guys been an avid reader of this thread for a while and you guys have convinced me to start a new LED side project with a Mars hydro 150w reflector and a spare seedling of purple Alaskan ice x super silver haze  im in the middle of a boom cycle and about to start off a fresh batch of seeds in my prop so didn't have anywhere to keep an extra young seedling in my usual setup so I thought fuck it Lets try something new she's just gone straight out the propagator at 3" tall (very very small I know but there was nowhere else for her to go) and under the marshydro 150w reflector I'm using hydrococo 60/40 for the media At the min she's only being fed natural spring water with a ph of 6.5 I'm usually a 100% organic soil grower so I'm pretty new to using nutes and I hear growing with LEDs can require quite a detailed approach to nutrients can anyone offer any advice? I'm thinking of using botanicare kindgrow/bloom base nutrients and calmag pro


----------



## WazzaX (Sep 29, 2014)

MAJOR-RED-EYE said:


> I hear growing with LEDs can require quite a detailed approach to nutrients can anyone offer any advice?


personally im not convinced you need to be that detailed tbh... the following is what I have used so far...
*Veg:*
GH Calimagic
GH Flora Nova Grow 1 part

*Flower:*
GH Calimagic
GH Flora Nova Bloom 1 part

i have just built the strength up slowly when it has looked like the plants can take it ...during the 2 week transiton to flower I went hi-tech and used 1/2 of each


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 29, 2014)

Heavy Consumer said:


> Fantastic thread. Loads of useful detail. Nice photos. I'm looking forward to seeing how productive the grow end up being. Best of luck, you're clearly putting plenty of energy into it, so I hope you're rewarded for that.


Than you HC. It looks like it could be good so fingers crossed


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 29, 2014)

@MAJOR-RED-EYE 

The nute thing is because of the optimum spectral range the LED uses. Most important is the calmAg. Use all the way through as @WazzaX States. Just build up the strength slowly and you'll be fine. If you have any issues or ideas just ask and we will do our best. Welcome to the marshydro community


----------



## MAJOR-RED-EYE (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks guys I've already started with the calmag 0.3 ml per litre it's day 4 under the led and I'm already pretty impressed and so is the little lady she is really loving the light  before she went in there she was kept in poor conditions because I didn't think I was going to keep her and I really didn't think the light would arrive so fast. her first leave is a little damaged from stress and started to curl down I think it was the cold that got to her but she's already recovering and growing new leaves very quickly


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 29, 2014)

MAJOR-RED-EYE said:


> Thanks guys I've already started with the calmag 0.3 ml per litre it's day 4 under the led and I'm already pretty impressed and so is the little lady she is really loving the light  before she went in there she was kept in poor conditions because I didn't think I was going to keep her and I really didn't think the light would arrive so fast. her first leave is a little damaged from stress and started to curl down I think it was the cold that got to her but she's already recovering and growing new leaves very quickly


You'll notice how aggressively it will veg. They are impressive units.


----------



## siouxiesioux (Sep 29, 2014)

MAJOR-RED-EYE said:


> Hi guys been an avid reader of this thread for a while and you guys have convinced me to start a new LED side project with a Mars hydro 150w reflector and a spare seedling of purple Alaskan ice x super silver haze  im in the middle of a boom cycle and about to start off a fresh batch of seeds in my prop so didn't have anywhere to keep an extra young seedling in my usual setup so I thought fuck it Lets try something new she's just gone straight out the propagator at 3" tall (very very small I know but there was nowhere else for her to go) and under the marshydro 150w reflector I'm using hydrococo 60/40 for the media At the min she's only being fed natural spring water with a ph of 6.5 I'm usually a 100% organic soil grower so I'm pretty new to using nutes and I hear growing with LEDs can require quite a detailed approach to nutrients can anyone offer any advice? I'm thinking of using botanicare kindgrow/bloom base nutrients and calmag pro


----------



## siouxiesioux (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi glad to hear someone else is using marshydro good luck @MAJOR-RED-EYE I see
to have probs with my nutes but it's because I've added too much too quickly I think slowly does it I would say !! Hope to see pics soon welcome


----------



## Boppa (Sep 30, 2014)

Can't wait for the results.. If good, I'll buy 2..


Keep up the good work


----------



## MAJOR-RED-EYE (Sep 30, 2014)

Looks like I may have a couple more baby's to veg under the MHGL I had 5 assorted haze seeds amnesia, Armageddon and G13 left over from a while ago all thrown in the same jar so I have no idea which is which so I put them in water over night by morning they had all started to open  hopefully I can catch two of them up and bloom them at the same time as my other seedling and just throw away the weakest 3 if all 5 take


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 30, 2014)

Boppa said:


> Can't wait for the results.. If good, I'll buy 2..
> 
> 
> Keep up the good work


Thank you, I'm hoping for good things.


----------



## oilmaker68 (Sep 30, 2014)

Sweet


MAJOR-RED-EYE said:


> Looks like I may have a couple more baby's to veg under the MHGL I had 5 assorted haze seeds amnesia, Armageddon and G13 left over from a while ago all thrown in the same jar so I have no idea which is which so I put them in water over night by morning they had all started to open  hopefully I can catch two of them up and bloom them at the same time as my other seedling and just throw away the weakest 3 if all 5 take


awesome. I just got some pineapple chunk, sleestack. LSD and super silver haze seeds. No need to pop them yet though as I want to get some clones of an incredible bulk plant I'm growing. Keep us updated and throw some pics on


----------



## oilmaker68 (Oct 2, 2014)

Good things are happening in the room now. The plants have reacted well to the PK and are starting to swell. Also now need to get an Ona block as they are starting to smell beautifully. The pineapple chuck are really perfumed but it smells amazing. I'll get some pics up ASAP.


----------



## WazzaX (Oct 3, 2014)

getting some nice frosty bits now ...


----------



## oilmaker68 (Oct 3, 2014)

WazzaX said:


> getting some nice frosty bits now ...
> 
> View attachment 3266609


They look great mate. Really nice. Can't wait to see the finished product. It's getting down to the last few weeks here so I'm getting a bit impatient lol. You've done a great job there


----------



## oilmaker68 (Oct 3, 2014)

3 weeks till harvest


----------



## MAJOR-RED-EYE (Oct 4, 2014)

I've noticed a slight reddening to the stems on the Alaskan x silver seedling so I've started with the nutrients on her as well as giving her calmag throughout both stages I'll be giving her

Botanicare pure blend pro grow 3-2-4

And for the bloom stage

Botanicare pure blend pro bloom 2-3-5
I was also given 4 bottles of 
Botanicare hydroplex 0-10-6 for free by my hydro guy  

I planted the 5 assorted haze seeds yesterday in gold label hydrococo 60/40 and one is already sprouted right up out the coco and showing signs of it's first leaves but no visible action happening with the other 4 yet


----------



## MAJOR-RED-EYE (Oct 4, 2014)

Ps.. Loving the pics oil maker 68 and wazzaX those lady's are looking stunningly beautiful!!!


----------



## WazzaX (Oct 6, 2014)

just before lights on end of week 5...nothing much to report except everything is still going well and growing strong...smell is getting very strong but I have it pretty much under control using negative venting out the window

some pics....


----------



## oilmaker68 (Oct 6, 2014)

WazzaX said:


> just before lights on end of week 5...nothing much to report except everything is still going well and growing strong...smell is getting very strong but I have it pretty much under control using negative venting out the window
> 
> some pics....


They look fantastic mate. You've done good work and it looks like you're gonna have a killer harvest


----------



## WazzaX (Oct 6, 2014)

cheers mate... im really looking forward to becoming self seficient in this area of my life...and its wayyyy more fun than growing strawberries for a hobbie


----------



## oilmaker68 (Oct 6, 2014)

Here is todays Pics, inspired by @WazzaX 
[/ATTACH]


----------



## WazzaX (Oct 6, 2014)

awsum stuff lol ...how long do you think you have left to go approx.?


----------



## oilmaker68 (Oct 6, 2014)

WazzaX said:


> awsum stuff lol ...how long do you think you have left to go approx.?


three weeks before i cut em down MAX

Hoping for two lol


----------



## Boppa (Oct 6, 2014)

Do you have one of the little microscopes? They are less than $15.00. 

You can inspect the tricomes, harvest when the first ones start to turn brown and most are cloudy....


----------



## oilmaker68 (Oct 6, 2014)

Boppa said:


> Do you have one of the little microscopes? They are less than $15.00.
> 
> You can inspect the tricomes, harvest when the first ones start to turn brown and most are cloudy....


Yeah I got one and a loupe. I can't wait lol


----------



## Jason9922 (Oct 6, 2014)

stenkonia said:


> Some updated pics of my marshydro grow. Wednesday will be week 6. Sorry for not updating more, been super busy.


may I ask which marshydro light your using? I was just on ebay seeing how good the prices are now. I run 2 1000 watt hps lights and the electrical bills are just ridiculous. getting sick of those and the vent fans running all the time.


----------



## WazzaX (Oct 7, 2014)

Jason9922 said:


> may I ask which marshydro light your using?


600 watt ...


Reflector design 100% LED lumen output to plants

Glass free design. Glass and extra lenses can diminish lumen output by as much as 20 percent! Our design provides more light for your plants.

Growth/Bloom switches, Save more power and more efficiency.

Spectrum: 430~440nm, 450~475nm, 620~630nm, 650~670nm, White, Real Infrared spectrum: 730nm

LEDs: 192*3WLEDs

Dimension: 22*19*2inches

Lumen: 29200lumens

Coverage: 4*4ft( Veg), 3.5*3.5ft(Flowering)

Output power: 600Watt

Power consumption: 110V: 370W-384W/220V: 350W-364W

Amp: 2.44A/110V, 1.22A/220V

Worldwide Voltage Capable: AC85~265V

View Angle of LEDs: 90/120° Mixed

Lifespan: 50000-100000hours


----------



## oilmaker68 (Oct 7, 2014)

Yep. What @WazzaX sAid lol


----------



## Jason9922 (Oct 7, 2014)

Well I have been using the same HTG 1,000 watt HPS / MHS HID light / fixture / digital ballast X two kits ( 2 lights ) for about seven years and this past cycle I decided to try out something an old timer told me to try. This past cycle when it came time for flowering I set up two of these

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-SYLVANIA-Sun-Lamp-RSM-H-Ultraviolet-Sunlamp-275W-Lamp-USA/231328073990?_trksid=p2047675.c100010.m2109&_trkparms=aid=555012&algo=PW.MBE&ao=1&asc=25880&meid=2e6dc9c8148a4d7988101d087efc311c&pid=100010&prg=10819&rk=2&rkt=24&sd=111481112028

Accept mine only have 100 watt ultraviolet bulbs. I only ran them for to start for 4 hours. I had them set so they would be on in the later hours of the cycle so I wouldn't be in the room (got to wear eye protection when around these mofo's loll) and after about nine days all my plants started stretching towards these lights! I had to start rotating them around every few days and lower them with a 2 x 2 half ass bracket.

I ended up leaving them on for 6 hours a night and am designing a better system. That past cycles harvest was 30% more than any time before and it was the first time I've had indoor girls growing real thick very hard stems! I'm thinking the vitamin D that outdoor plants naturally get thickened up the stems making that nutrient flow highway from root to cola the auto bond! I told the old timer about what happened and he smiled and snickered "Wait until you see what happens when you add one of those newer red and blue LED grow light to your set up and you’re finishing with twice the crop". So that's what brought me to the mars hydro page.

One of those mars hydro lights centered in my room should give that spectrum change that's so important and from what I’ve heard they use very limited power and kick little to no heat. I'm going to try out a new jacks nutrient solution with half my room ( which is six five gallon DWC buckets ) and stick to the three part AN no PH worry system with the other 6 five gallon DWC buckets. After that cycle I'm going to see how adding one of those mars hydro lights to the room makes a difference so if you’re interested look out soon for pictures with a grow journal. Will be starting next cycle after first frost and I harvest the outdoor gals so keep an eye out!


----------



## oilmaker68 (Oct 8, 2014)

Jason9922 said:


> Well I have been using the same HTG 1,000 watt HPS / MHS HID light / fixture / digital ballast X two kits ( 2 lights ) for about seven years and this past cycle I decided to try out something an old timer told me to try. This past cycle when it came time for flowering I set up two of these
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-SYLVANIA-Sun-Lamp-RSM-H-Ultraviolet-Sunlamp-275W-Lamp-USA/231328073990?_trksid=p2047675.c100010.m2109&_trkparms=aid=555012&algo=PW.MBE&ao=1&asc=25880&meid=2e6dc9c8148a4d7988101d087efc311c&pid=100010&prg=10819&rk=2&rkt=24&sd=111481112028
> 
> ...


Ok that's very interesting reading. I don't seem to be able to connect through the link you posted. Very interested in doubling my crop lol. I'll keep an eye open for your journal.


----------



## oilmaker68 (Oct 8, 2014)

oilmaker68 said:


> Ok that's very interesting reading. I don't seem to be able to connect through the link you posted. Very interested in doubling my crop lol. I'll keep an eye open for your journal.


Ah sunlamps. I had heard of using these but the cost of running them put me off. Being a cheap bastard led me to leds lol


----------



## oilmaker68 (Oct 8, 2014)

So today I notice that the Bulldog chronic plants are showing further signs of k deficiency. There is even a small amount of def on one of the pineapple chunk. The BC haven't really performed anywhere near as close to what I had hoped for. They have been very disappointing. The PC are outstanding plants. So much so that I have bought more seeds. The IB is starting to show signs of fattening but I had read it's a late bloomer so will have to wait and see how it does in the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Jason9922 (Oct 8, 2014)

oilmaker68 said:


> Ah sunlamps. I had heard of using these but the cost of running them put me off. Being a cheap bastard led me to leds lol


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-SYLVANIA-Sun-Lamp-RSM-H-Ultraviolet-Sunlamp-275W-Lamp-USA-/231355499593?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35dddcc449

Try that link or just lookup *Vintage SYLVANIA Sun Lamp RSM/H Ultraviolet Sunlamp 275W Lamp - USA* - in eBay USA. I don't know about how serious he was when he said double. He said that when I added the UV AND the LED that the two would double my crop harvest. Today I asked him a little more about it and he said that I only needed to run the UV lights for 3 hours before dark hours to have the effect. I did a little research because I had borrowed the ones I tried and was able to fine some energy star rated lamps that would have a very small effect on my power bill.

I was just hyped because when I had those running I had stretching for the first time in years. Who knows though I guess it could have been the new bulbs in the HID lights, not so sure. Just thought I would share it. And yes I will be starting a new grow journal. Going to throw a fresh coat of white paint in the room and put up some of those super cheap Wal-Mart emergency Mylar blankets! Like to keep it fresh in there.


----------



## Jason9922 (Oct 8, 2014)

AND I BROKE MY F'ING MICROSCOPE AND CAN'T CHECK THE TRICHS ON MY OUTDOOR GALS!! It's impossible for me to tell without one and we have a chance of first frost tomorrow morning. I went and got gloves and everything and forgot to buy a cheap magnifying glass.


----------



## MaryJaneAdvocate (Oct 9, 2014)

Well, I pulled the trigger on the MH Reflector 600 watt. I am pretty excited to get in there and throw some autos under it in a bigger tent than I am currently running.

MJA


----------



## Jason9922 (Oct 10, 2014)

MaryJaneAdvocate said:


> Well, I pulled the trigger on the MH Reflector 600 watt. I am pretty excited to get in there and throw some autos under it in a bigger tent than I am currently running.
> 
> MJA


that's cool how much did it set you back altogether? I found an extra scope and was able to cover mt outdoor ladies with monster black garbage bags with 4 1 gallon milk jugs filled with the hottest water my sink would produce! I pulled the bag over the lady and tucked it under the jugs. We had a decent frost and they were totally unaffected! When I pulled off the bags and was draining the jugs the water in them was still kinda warm


----------



## MaryJaneAdvocate (Oct 11, 2014)

Jason9922 said:


> that's cool how much did it set you back altogether? I found an extra scope and was able to cover mt outdoor ladies with monster black garbage bags with 4 1 gallon milk jugs filled with the hottest water my sink would produce! I pulled the bag over the lady and tucked it under the jugs. We had a decent frost and they were totally unaffected! When I pulled off the bags and was draining the jugs the water in them was still kinda warm


That's really interesting man. The 600 watt MH Reflector was 311 altogether. I found a 4x4 gorilla grow tent for like 95 bucks on ebay so I just went ahead and decided to upgrade my whole shindig. I grow Autos so I don't need the kind of space you guys do, but this tent will quadruple my grow space. I average around 2oz a plant as a total noob but now that I'm getting better and switched to hydro I expect a lot more.


----------



## oilmaker68 (Oct 12, 2014)

MaryJaneAdvocate said:


> Well, I pulled the trigger on the MH Reflector 600 watt. I am pretty excited to get in there and throw some autos under it in a bigger tent than I am currently running.
> 
> MJA


Great news, Keep us updated with pics mate


----------



## oilmaker68 (Oct 12, 2014)

All is well at the minute, plants are looking nice and i am a week from watering with plain H2O. I will add pics tomorrow


----------



## Jason9922 (Oct 12, 2014)

MaryJaneAdvocate said:


> That's really interesting man. The 600 watt MH Reflector was 311 altogether. I found a 4x4 gorilla grow tent for like 95 bucks on ebay so I just went ahead and decided to upgrade my whole shindig. I grow Autos so I don't need the kind of space you guys do, but this tent will quadruple my grow space. I average around 2oz a plant as a total noob but now that I'm getting better and switched to hydro I expect a lot more.


That’s awesome dude. Yeah I started out running 5 gallon DWC buckets instead of soil because it's just way easier for me to just be able to send the old used medium down the drain. If I had to re-use soil I would have had to buy a lot figuring it's been 5-6 years. I'm using the same DWC buckets I started with. I just modeled them and built them identical to the spider ones off eBay. I just built one extra bucket so I'm able to rotate all of them every so often and give them a good cleaning. Check them out man I've seen people put three plants in one bucket. You could fit 4 fat girls in that tent and once you got your nutrients dialed in you can literally watch them grow! Loll and if you’re going to grow auto's, and ever need help, ask a member in here named Loki. He grows plants as fast as and bigger than mine in soil. He advertises a help link for autos all the time to. I don't use them because I don't have access to a steady seed supply or I might.


----------



## MaryJaneAdvocate (Oct 12, 2014)

Jason9922 said:


> That’s awesome dude. Yeah I started out running 5 gallon DWC buckets instead of soil because it's just way easier for me to just be able to send the old used medium down the drain. If I had to re-use soil I would have had to buy a lot figuring it's been 5-6 years. I'm using the same DWC buckets I started with. I just modeled them and built them identical to the spider ones off eBay. I just built one extra bucket so I'm able to rotate all of them every so often and give them a good cleaning. Check them out man I've seen people put three plants in one bucket. You could fit 4 fat girls in that tent and once you got your nutrients dialed in you can literally watch them grow! Loll and if you’re going to grow auto's, and ever need help, ask a member in here named Loki. He grows plants as fast as and bigger than mine in soil. He advertises a help link for autos all the time to. I don't use them because I don't have access to a steady seed supply or I might.


Awesome, thanks for the heads up! Iv'e been doing it for a year, I'm getting my 4th grow under my belt ending in about a month by my calculations, lol. I have two autos in soil and one in DWC right now because I wanted to see the differences. So far, my DWC plant is bigger than both soil plants and it is 10 days behind them both. Also, the soil plants are forming flowers but the DWC is still in veg stage, only a few pistils here and there. I am a hydro believer now and forever more! So I plan to run both tents doing 4 big hydro plants in the bigger tent and either 1 or two in the smaller tent. I love growing more than I do smoking, it's entrancing.

MJA


----------



## Jason9922 (Oct 13, 2014)

I totally agree with you. I guess in person nobody's plants vie seen in soil grow faster than mine in water but it’s not like I want to call someone a liar in here ya know? I would suggest (just a suggestion) is to grow 4 large DWC plants in one tent with your LED and then leaving the other tent for clones with a fluorescent light. That's what I basically do because the fluorescent grows at so much slower a pace your clones, if you super crop and LST them into multiple cola plants, will only need a couple weeks of veg, clip new clones, move them over to the good light, and repeat! Loll

I’ve had the same strain growing indoors working on its 15th cycle! You said how you like growing more than smoking now? I only smoke weed twice a cycle. That's to test my colas after they have cured! I can't smoke all the time, It makes me want to sleep and eat and be lazy. Even sativa strains make me feel hung-over. Planning on trying some super high CBD strains eventually to make some edibles. I was told those strains with mid 10 % THC in them eaten make you feel a totally different high. But I totally get it dude, it's like raising mini children! loll 

I threw a half dozen 2 footers outdoors this past summer and still haven’t been able to bring myself to cutting them down because they look so frosty but aren't showing any amber trichomes yet like when the indoor finished. I've become weirdly attached to this outdoor one. lol The plants are all super green still and I haven't gave them nutrients in 3 weeks and it's mid October! The woods around them are brown and dying (I'm in Michigan, basically lower Canada)

Plus its weird how much leafier they are. Think that's from so much less light they are growing all those extra solar panels looking for more light. Think I might pull them tonight though because after tonight we have maybe a week before freezing temps and it’s supposed to rain all week starti9ng this morning. Think I’m going to pull them before all that rain gets them moldy and I really freak out! Lol


----------



## WazzaX (Oct 13, 2014)

End of week 6...starting to fatten up some and I think I have a minimum 3 weeks to go... ive decided im going to test flush vs no flush as I have 2 plants the same breed in separate tubs so when its time ill flush one and not the other 

p.s. i am still totally happy with Marshydro led

couple of pics...


----------



## Spudhead69 (Oct 13, 2014)

Hey all! Just joined the led crew. Just brought a marshydro 900w off ebay for £250. Already had a grow going 2 blueberry gum, 4 weeks into flower just switched to the led won't be able to judge fully intill my next grow I'll be doing 5 auto pounders..I'll post picks when I start the new batch in a couple of weeks or so. Fingers crossed I haven't wasted my money :-/

Edit photos of my led marshydro


----------



## Jason9922 (Oct 13, 2014)

Man you guys, I can't stop thinking about getting one of those mars LED lights ever since I spoke to one of their manufacture tech's off eBay and all the people on here who talk so good about them. You got a 900 watt LED (and a quality one at that) for only $250? Man the guy I spoke with answered every question I had about their lights with great answers and I was trying to poke flaws in their product, dude was super cool even saying how after the one year warranty was up they would continue to send replacement LED's to replace burnt out ones up to the three year mark. That's how confident he was in their quality control. I read all the time on these LED light ads that say don't buy fake cheap imitation Chinese lights and their lights are $1,200.

Yeah their lights might be nice, but are they $950 nicer than the mars line? Which is a Chinese manufacturer using Taiwanese parts that has a massive US based warehouse where they store stock. I repair all electronics, mainly laptops, desktops, tablets, phones and I can tell you that the very best electronics even American brand ones use Taiwanese components just like the mars lights. I think that there are probably so many junk LED lights all over eBay that when a quality one comes out and is price at a reasonable price it makes people think twice. I don't know for sure because I have no experience personally with using LED lights yet, but I know everything I buy I research thoroughly, and I know for a fact that when you speak to someone who works at the factory with as much confidence as the guy I spoke with, they are making some quality stuff!. I'm planning on ordering that same 900 watt light in a couple weeks so please keep posting all the good and the bad you guys experience with them because I'm keeping track!


----------



## Spudhead69 (Oct 13, 2014)

Jason9922 said:


> Man you guys, I can't stop thinking about getting one of those mars LED lights ever since I spoke to one of their manufacture tech's off eBay and all the people on here who talk so good about them. You got a 900 watt LED (and a quality one at that) for only $250? Man the guy I spoke with answered every question I had about their lights with great answers and I was trying to poke flaws in their product, dude was super cool even saying how after the one year warranty was up they would continue to send replacement LED's to replace burnt out ones up to the three year mark. That's how confident he was in their quality control. I read all the time on these LED light ads that say don't buy fake cheap imitation Chinese lights and their lights are $1,200.
> 
> Yeah their lights might be nice, but are they $950 nicer than the mars line? Which is a Chinese manufacturer using Taiwanese parts that has a massive US based warehouse where they store stock. I repair all electronics, mainly laptops, desktops, tablets, phones and I can tell you that the very best electronics even American brand ones use Taiwanese components just like the mars lights. I think that there are probably so many junk LED lights all over eBay that when a quality one comes out and is price at a reasonable price it makes people think twice. I don't know for sure because I have no experience personally with using LED lights yet, but I know everything I buy I research thoroughly, and I know for a fact that when you speak to someone who works at the factory with as much confidence as the guy I spoke with, they are making some quality stuff!. I'm planning on ordering that same 900 watt light in a couple weeks so please keep posting all the good and the bad you guys experience with them because I'm keeping track!


Easy mate, won't know how good this marshydro light is till I complete a full grow with it, I'm more of a buy now ask questions later kinda guy lol so your post makes me feel better about my impulse buy!!! all I know so far is, it's a solid build don't feel cheap at all, it's really bright after looking into the tent just for a few seconds and I'm seeing purple spots! It came within 3 days of ordering (I'm from England btw Royal Mail FTW!!) only thing was it wasn't discret said blatantly on the side of the box led 900w light lol! I'll defo keep you up dated...one thing I've had to deal with is the heat loss I've brought a tube heater and have it running on a timer and I think watering the lady's is gonna be completely different as less water will evaporate... It's gonna take some getting used to but I'm sure it's money well spent!!


----------



## Jason9922 (Oct 13, 2014)

Spudhead69 said:


> Easy mate, won't know how good this marshydro light is till I complete a full grow with it, I'm more of a buy now ask questions later kinda guy lol so your post makes me feel better about my impulse buy!!! all I know so far is, it's a solid build don't feel cheap at all, it's really bright after looking into the tent just for a few seconds and I'm seeing purple spots! It came within 3 days of ordering (I'm from England btw Royal Mail FTW!!) only thing was it wasn't discret said blatantly on the side of the box led 900w light lol! I'll defo keep you up dated...one thing I've had to deal with is the heat loss I've brought a tube heater and have it running on a timer and I think watering the lady's is gonna be completely different as less water will evaporate... It's gonna take some getting used to but I'm sure it's money well spent!!


Ha ha naw brotha I've read tons of people talking about using those lights on many forums. LOL I wasn't just going off your post! But there Are a couple people in here that have massive crops using them but I think they are always posting in the auto section. Plus it's been a month since I talked to the tech from Mars, As an electronic repair person I've ripped apart and fixed many ballast, computers, amps, and much more. They are basically built with similar capacitors similar PCB functions. So I knew what to ask the dude. He sent me pictures of parts and all that. He sent me a few pics to start and I messaged him back that I can google pics components to. He then went and took a few shots of the assembly areas with bins full of the components. Someone who just cares about $ doesn't go through that trouble. That person ignores the questions. But keep me updated I am interested. I've just been following this on here because I was wondering about them to add the spectrums to my To 1,000 watt HPS set up I already have because the red and blue make the buds so much fatter. Just what I've noticed.


----------



## Jason9922 (Oct 13, 2014)

btw I think I flushed the outdoor girls to early and fucked them up. They should be done but the buds are skinny, trichs are layered and the plants look like large buds themselves, but the trich's are super clear, no girth, super leafy, plants are dark green, and I have 6 rainy days left before it starts freezing at night. I can't bring myself to pull them thinking what if ya know but I don't think they are going to grow much and its going to rain a ton rest of the week. Might throw some clear bags over the large colas to prevent them from getting wetter but I don't wanna mess up the frost. I don't know if covering them like that will let the mold take over. Even with the microscope all Ib see are dark amber almost blood red pistils but crystal clear trichs. The trichs should have milked some by now. Was thinking about bringing them in to finish but I run 5 gasllon DWC buckets. How do ya bring a flowering soil plant inside and switching it to water! lol Maybe I'll cut them at the bottoms and set the stalks in buckets of DWC water an see what happens. When ever I cut clones that are early flower clones and set them in water they finish budding before they switch back to veg mode. But that's with clones.


----------



## jpete0001 (Oct 14, 2014)

WazzaX said:


> not bad for a cheap Chinese led that "some" people around here use as doorstops


Soooo happy i found this thread I just ordered http://www.mars-hydro.com/led-grow-light/reflector-series only $164 I was bummed couldnt order the next size up but wont fit in my cabinet length wise. What irritates me is in LED threads other ppl come in and slam LED's I have been researching for weeks and it really seems like LED's will overtake all other types lights for growing. Thanks for all the documenting of your marshydro grow. Didnt they have a coupon code to use at checkout for a discount, couldn't find it. There are a lot of cheap chinese panels out there but there are also some really good ones.


----------



## MaryJaneAdvocate (Oct 14, 2014)

jpete0001 said:


> Soooo happy i found this thread I just ordered http://www.mars-hydro.com/led-grow-light/reflector-series only $164 I was bummed couldnt order the next size up but wont fit in my cabinet length wise. What irritates me is in LED threads other ppl come in and slam LED's I have been researching for weeks and it really seems like LED's will overtake all other types lights for growing. Thanks for all the documenting of your marshydro grow. Didnt they have a coupon code to use at checkout for a discount, couldn't find it. There are a lot of cheap chinese panels out there but there are also some really good ones.


A lot of people who slam LED have not used them, or have and didn't adapt to the new growing style. You have to tweak your style of growing a bit to be successful. Good for you pulling the trigger on it. I have had nothing short of good results with LED. I hope everything goes well!

MJA


----------



## rohis (Oct 15, 2014)

The Anti Chinese LED people make me laugh, since all the 'made in america' stuff they love so much is almost always made of chinese components.. Living in the days of when the english speaking world was filled with skilled craftsmen and not liberal arts majors.. Just what is it about asian people that makes them supposedly less capable of making lights? and what makes modern american laborers better at it? Nothing. The first world is no longer industrious. or skilled. Or even competent half the time..

Anyways, I'm anxious about how these yields will be. I'm about to buy a secondary light, but waiting to see how you guys crop out. If I'm impressed, I will buy a mars hydro LED. If not, I'll have to get another HPS kit and wait for LED technology to evolve another generation or two. There's no doubt in my mind they will eventually outyield conventional HID bulbs.

Awesome growing here from what i've seen everyone.

Only thing i have to add is I don't see anyone supplementing with silica.. The plants silica intake is somehow affected by the spectrum/intensity of LEDs similar to how it affects cal/mag from what I've read. It's possible that adding silica would have even helped to correct some of the cal/mag anomalies.

Most of the High yielding LED users I subscribe to swear by supplementing extra silica.

Since I haven't grown LED myself, that info is NOT based on my personal experience, but something to consider for sure!

Cheers guys. Happy cropping


----------



## chadchad (Oct 15, 2014)

Hey @oilmaker68 , or anyone else who could help, I have 4 of these same 600w led Marshydro, I'm planning on doing a 5 gal dwc grow, 1 plant per 5 gal square bucket approx. 10in x 10in ea bucket. how many plants would u recommend putting under these bad boys? I was thinking a 6ft x 6ft or a 7ft x 7ft area with 9 - 12 buckets, for flowering stage. What's your opinion? How many would you put under 4 of these lights and how far apart do u recommend? I just wanna make sure each plant has plenty of space with plenty of watt going to each plant. I would even do less plants if u recommended. Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Jason9922 (Oct 16, 2014)

Dude it’s easy to find all over the internet knowledge that 90% of led lights ALL come from China, the same exact companies make all the parts and lights in one area or province. All the guts anyways are except for lumigrow lights which yes are bomb but 8 times the price of a mars and just as economical. The only other actual made here in the USA led lights are called Ansling I believe and they do not sell large light kits. 150 I believe is the highest they go and yes they are the highest quality lights I have ever seen. Besides those two every single led off eBay including mars, all their components come from same assembly lines. Now, mars put these components together in a more quality way basically making a poor man’s lumigrow. I seen lumigrow lights the other day where the red blue and white led's were all on a separate turn knob wireless remote and the remote had a plant mode / people see mode where you flipped the switch, it killed all the power to the red and blue leds and sent that wattage to just the white leds so you could take pics, videos, look at your plants in real light. Now that is some pimp shit! A wireless remote to boot! But yeah the cheap ass Chinese led lights off eBay have basically the same components but don't have the reflectors set the same, or have the insides wired with quality caps etc. I read all about this after googling "what are the best led grow lights". They have large articles basically calling the mars series lights the best for your dollar. There was one more brand but there led lights were squares, none were like the mars which are rectangle longer one way. So when I hear people talk trash about leds it’s because they run hid's and prolly never tried them, or can afford to spend $1400 per light which I can't! Loll


----------



## Spudhead69 (Oct 16, 2014)

Ok, so my 5 auto pounders took 5 days to grow 4 inches under my cfl light. I've now had them under my marshydro 900w led for 4 days and they haven't grown one bit :-/ either I've got something very wrong or the led is shite! I've watered them once with ph 6.2 just water! I've got a good airflow loads of space ..temp is between 24-26 humidity at 50! I hope it's not the light but everything is pointing to I've brought a dud led light :-/ I'm gonna give it 2 or 3 more days before I truly panic and switch back to my 600w I'll update soon


----------



## jpete0001 (Oct 16, 2014)

I read switching out types, strength of light can cause stress on plants...I hope its not the light cuz mine comes in few days lol


----------



## Spudhead69 (Oct 16, 2014)

jpete0001 said:


> I read switching out types, strength of light can cause stress on plants...I hope its not the light cuz mine comes in few days lol


This could be the case mate stupidly and impatiently I used my small grow tent to get 5 auto ponders on the go under a cfl while I finished off another grow in my main tent...hope they adjust and start growing soon...I'm not gonna give up on the led just yet thou don't worry! What unit have u ordered?


----------



## jpete0001 (Oct 16, 2014)

i ordered the http://www.mars-hydro.com/reflector-led-grow-light-96-3w-74.html because the next size up wont fit in my cabinet  I plan on getting some kree bulbs for side lighting


----------



## MAJOR-RED-EYE (Oct 16, 2014)

jpete0001 said:


> i ordered the http://www.mars-hydro.com/reflector-led-grow-light-96-3w-74.html because the next size up wont fit in my cabinet  I plan on getting some kree bulbs for side lighting


 I'm using the size below yours as a little side project cabinet grow to see if the mars hydro reflectors are any good with a view to maybe changing my whole setup to led in the near future and so far everything is going excellently  at the moment I have one plant that's a few weeks old and a couple seedlings ready to start veg stage I'm only flowering the one plant under it I'll remove the others when I need space to my other room I decided to add them in there because even with the smallest of the reflector series I was seeing some impressive veging


----------



## jpete0001 (Oct 16, 2014)

AWESOME major


----------



## sadface (Oct 16, 2014)

Spudhead69 said:


> This could be the case mate stupidly and impatiently I used my small grow tent to get 5 auto ponders on the go under a cfl while I finished off another grow in my main tent...hope they adjust and start growing soon...I'm not gonna give up on the led just yet thou don't worry! What unit have u ordered?


isn't 1 inch a day a lot of stretch that you most growers try to avoid in veg? 

when you say not growing are they not growing new leaves/nodes? or are you just talking height gain? 

I have the 700w mars 2 and it is doing wonders. I have the flowering spectrum and only use it for flowering, so not sure about how it vegs though.


----------



## Jason9922 (Oct 16, 2014)

I was told that if you switch lights your supposed to ease them in by running 8 hours led 3 days next 6 days move to 12 hours next 6 days 18 hours. Just what I was told thought maybe info would help. I'm sure if you ease them in they will be ok.


----------



## Jason9922 (Oct 16, 2014)

sadface said:


> isn't 1 inch a day a lot of stretch that you most growers try to avoid in veg?
> 
> when you say not growing are they not growing new leaves/nodes? or are you just talking height gain?
> 
> I have the 700w mars 2 and it is doing wonders. I have the flowering spectrum and only use it for flowering, so not sure about how it vegs though.


What are you using for veg? just wondering


----------



## WazzaX (Oct 17, 2014)

Spudhead69 said:


> I've now had them under my marshydro 900w led for 4 days and they haven't grown one bit :-/ either I've got something very wrong or the led is shite!


I don't think its the light mate 

day 46....


----------



## Spudhead69 (Oct 17, 2014)

WazzaX said:


> I don't think its the light mate
> 
> day 46....
> 
> View attachment 3275005


I've panicked and replaced my led with my 400w hps just to see what happens any kind of growth and I'll know the led is not working as it should. I'll let u lot know in a couple of days


----------



## sadface (Oct 17, 2014)

Jason9922 said:


> What are you using for veg? just wondering


I have use a combo of a 180 watt mars I and a diy LED from a broken down ipower LED device. I run a veg and flower station for perpetual grows which is why I got the flowering spectrum Mars 2. Funnily enough the color ratio for their flower spectrum matchs Area 51s. If I win the lottery I will do a buy a A51 light and do a side by side grow for comparisons


----------



## sadface (Oct 17, 2014)

Spudhead69 said:


> I've panicked and replaced my led with my 400w hps just to see what happens any kind of growth and I'll know the led is not working as it should. I'll let u lot know in a couple of days


hps? or MH? think you want MH for veg as it has more blue so will reduce stretch. You got lots of lights i'm jealous Is there a reason you moved away from CID (HPS/MH) lighting? The only reason I use LED is heat management, i would need to get a portable AC unit if I used CID.


----------



## Spudhead69 (Oct 17, 2014)

sadface said:


> hps? or MH? think you want MH for veg as it has more blue so will reduce stretch. You got lots of lights i'm jealous Is there a reason you moved away from CID (HPS/MH) lighting? The only reason I use LED is heat management, i would need to get a portable AC unit if I used CID.


It's a duel spectrum hps mate...with just 7 hours of my old duel spectrum hps and I've seen growth!!! I'm not being funny but I'm not new to growing how wrong can I of had the led set up to have no growth in 4 days?? Think the led was a fake and I'm gonna sell it ASAP


----------



## MAJOR-RED-EYE (Oct 17, 2014)

Finally got around to taking some pics  I'm not having the best of days though I had repairmen in all day working in my house so I had to turn the light off for a good few hours  As soon as they left I thought id make advantage of all the chaos and repot them while they where already stressed so it saves me pissing off the lil lady's twice in one week hopefully they will perk back up in a day or two (fingers crossed) as soon as they do I'll upload some better ones 
Ps. Ignore The one in the round pot and the tiny seedling on the far right I'm giving those to a friend


----------



## MAJOR-RED-EYE (Oct 18, 2014)

It's only been half a day cycle for the girls and they are recovering beautifully  I'm not sure if you have noticed already @WazzaX and @oilmaker68 but the one in the round pot is a weird Tri-leaf mutation  I can barely see the stem on the Alaskan ice cross there's so much new foliage starting to grow


----------



## Jason9922 (Oct 18, 2014)

Spudhead69 said:


> It's a duel spectrum hps mate...with just 7 hours of my old duel spectrum hps and I've seen growth!!! I'm not being funny but I'm not new to growing how wrong can I of had the led set up to have no growth in 4 days?? Think the led was a fake and I'm gonna sell it ASAP


Did you buy a real mars led light from their site? Or did you buy it used? Send me the link to where you bought it from, I might be interested in it. Obviously if you know what your doing with an MH light, you shouldn't of had a problem unless the light you bought is so much weaker than one needed? A 150 seems like it would be enough for 2 small plants few feet tall in a cabinet, not a closet. If you have a 400 watt MH light, that's about half of 1 of my 1 k watt hps / mh lights and 400 watts would be SUPER bright and way more than enough lumens for a cabinet small closet. Could it be that the lumens difference was so massive your already used to a mh light plants were stunted when you switched? I've had that happen with a mother plant and it wasn't a change of kind of light, it was a change from having it under a 1 k watt hps / mhs to a 250 watt mhs in a smaller 3 x 3 x 7 ft tall spot I made just for this mother. It didn't grow at all for ten days after the switch and all the OG's I asked about it said it was stunted. Just sharing a thought. But could someone have slapped a mars label on a used 3-5 yr old led where all the diodes are working at 50% strength from when it was new? Very possible.


----------



## Jason9922 (Oct 18, 2014)

MAJOR-RED-EYE said:


> View attachment 3275852 View attachment 3275853 View attachment 3275854
> It's only been half a day cycle for the girls and they are recovering beautifully  I'm not sure if you have noticed already @WazzaX and @oilmaker68 but the one in the round pot is a weird Tri-leaf mutation  I can barely see the stem on the Alaskan ice cross there's so much new foliage starting to grow


I would seriously consider making the mutant into a mother plant and if not, when that thing buds, add any other lights you have or can find because that freak is going to be a fat girl when it's harvest time. Best plants I've ever seen had that look to them where you couldn't see the stem, until I started topping them at every new node until there were 30 colas! Plus its that weird strain, def a mommy there!


----------



## Jason9922 (Oct 18, 2014)

It's only been half a day cycle for the girls and they are recovering beautifully  I'm not sure if you have noticed already @WazzaX and @oilmaker68 but the one in the round pot is a weird Tri-leaf mutation  I can barely see the stem on the Alaskan ice cross there's so much new foliage starting to grow [/QUOTE]

Oh and the repairman thing, I got these two outdoor plants 3 already pulled sisters in a hidden room hanging right now, and my water heater, which is in the wall of my extra bedroom closet, which yes happens to be where my 12 5 gallon bucket DWC setup is!! I've spent the last 3 days w no hot water and moving everything so I can bring in a new tank and have it checked by a plumber!! Everytime I walk by the spot where the ones are drying I can smell them!! So I feel your pain!!! Going to get a quality tankless water heater so this never happens again! The only good part is now I'll be able to run a separate Y fitting off the hot and cold to a single on / off valve and have a water line in that room to fill buckets instead of carrying them and filling them in the tub!!

Lady number #3 outdoor super cropped didn't get the canopy to straight on this ugly chick! But I'll treat bher good! LOL This is my MUTANT!


Lady number 4 AKA the MUTANTS prettier sister number 5. LOL



close up pic with sharpness at 100%! I love how that shows every sparkle!


Trikes pic with new $23 USB 40 ft wire plugs right into laptop a magnify's up to 800X endo microscope


----------



## tokingtiger (Oct 18, 2014)

I just got a new 5w diode light @ 400w.. ( probably 275w actual draw). I bought a lot of lights from HTG and then found their china manufacturer that they where drop shipping from, ( not positive but exact same item except for sticker and half the price). well it had the same problems also. half the bulbs would go out.. I use these 240w lights, ( now 120w) hanging sideways to light the lower parts of the plant and instead of lolly-popping the hell out of the plant just trim the bottom enough to let light in. I turned on a 100w cfl as its getting colder now and forgot how much more heat these add. I could never have a HPS light as the added heat and electricity demands to cool the extra heat would be too much for an apartment grow. leaving a window more than cracked would draw too much attention. I use this new 400w 5w diode along with 2 x 240w plus 2x120w (sides) and the 100w t5 (side) for 4 plants in a 4ft x 4 ft grow area. 1000w led actually draws about 600w but led is more precise in its delivery of light the plant can use. The new 5w diode light even has a few green lights and I notice the bleaching of my leaves has stopped. here is where I got the newest led: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-Shipping-400w-mars-2-led-grow-light-strip-for-medical-plants-greenhouse-and-indoor-plants/1816886365.html This is NOT the place I bought the problem lights...


----------



## Jason9922 (Oct 18, 2014)

Sounds like a sweet set up.


----------



## oilmaker68 (Oct 18, 2014)

WazzaX said:


> End of week 6...starting to fatten up some and I think I have a minimum 3 weeks to go... ive decided im going to test flush vs no flush as I have 2 plants the same breed in separate tubs so when its time ill flush one and not the other
> 
> p.s. i am still totally happy with Marshydro led
> 
> couple of pics...


@WazzaX , they look phenomenal mate, I'm defo scrogging next time.


----------



## oilmaker68 (Oct 18, 2014)

MAJOR-RED-EYE said:


> View attachment 3275852 View attachment 3275853 View attachment 3275854
> It's only been half a day cycle for the girls and they are recovering beautifully  I'm not sure if you have noticed already @WazzaX and @oilmaker68 but the one in the round pot is a weird Tri-leaf mutation  I can barely see the stem on the Alaskan ice cross there's so much new foliage starting to grow


They will be fine mate, they look nice and healthy so they will recover, i have no doubt.


----------



## oilmaker68 (Oct 18, 2014)

Jason9922 said:


> It's only been half a day cycle for the girls and they are recovering beautifully  I'm not sure if you have noticed already @WazzaX and @oilmaker68 but the one in the round pot is a weird Tri-leaf mutation  I can barely see the stem on the Alaskan ice cross there's so much new foliage starting to grow


Oh and the repairman thing, I got these two outdoor plants 3 already pulled sisters in a hidden room hanging right now, and my water heater, which is in the wall of my extra bedroom closet, which yes happens to be where my 12 5 gallon bucket DWC setup is!! I've spent the last 3 days w no hot water and moving everything so I can bring in a new tank and have it checked by a plumber!! Everytime I walk by the spot where the ones are drying I can smell them!! So I feel your pain!!! Going to get a quality tankless water heater so this never happens again! The only good part is now I'll be able to run a separate Y fitting off the hot and cold to a single on / off valve and have a water line in that room to fill buckets instead of carrying them and filling them in the tub!!

Lady number #3 outdoor super cropped didn't get the canopy to straight on this ugly chick! But I'll treat bher good! LOL This is my MUTANT!
View attachment 3275936

Lady number 4 AKA the MUTANTS prettier sister number 5. LOL

View attachment 3275946

close up pic with sharpness at 100%! I love how that shows every sparkle!
View attachment 3275938

Trikes pic with new $23 USB 40 ft wire plugs right into laptop a magnify's up to 800X endo microscope

View attachment 3275939[/QUOTE]
I really like your grow mate, what kit did you use to take those pics ? can you post a link?


----------



## oilmaker68 (Oct 18, 2014)

rohis said:


> The Anti Chinese LED people make me laugh, since all the 'made in america' stuff they love so much is almost always made of chinese components.. Living in the days of when the english speaking world was filled with skilled craftsmen and not liberal arts majors.. Just what is it about asian people that makes them supposedly less capable of making lights? and what makes modern american laborers better at it? Nothing. The first world is no longer industrious. or skilled. Or even competent half the time..
> 
> Anyways, I'm anxious about how these yields will be. I'm about to buy a secondary light, but waiting to see how you guys crop out. If I'm impressed, I will buy a mars hydro LED. If not, I'll have to get another HPS kit and wait for LED technology to evolve another generation or two. There's no doubt in my mind they will eventually outyield conventional HID bulbs.
> 
> ...



Hi, silica isnt something i have used to be honest but i havent had any calmag issues under the Mars, i have had potassium issues though so if that will help with that in future i will look into it. yeild is something im looking forward to also. i drooped a bollock with my grow, i have 3 different strains in my room and 3 have stretched way more than the others which means that the light has been more than the 2ft recommended height for the most part of flowering, this has affected the yield of the other plants and it has diminished it. the three tallest plant however look and smell remarkable. sticky as fook and very dense.


----------



## oilmaker68 (Oct 18, 2014)

chadchad said:


> Hey @oilmaker68 , or anyone else who could help, I have 4 of these same 600w led Marshydro, I'm planning on doing a 5 gal dwc grow, 1 plant per 5 gal square bucket approx. 10in x 10in ea bucket. how many plants would u recommend putting under these bad boys? I was thinking a 6ft x 6ft or a 7ft x 7ft area with 9 - 12 buckets, for flowering stage. What's your opinion? How many would you put under 4 of these lights and how far apart do u recommend? I just wanna make sure each plant has plenty of space with plenty of watt going to each plant. I would even do less plants if u recommended. Any help is greatly appreciated!


Hi mate

The footprint is 1m2 so if you work on 4 per m2 MAX that should be good 

add pics when youre up and running


----------



## oilmaker68 (Oct 18, 2014)

Spudhead69 said:


> Ok, so my 5 auto pounders took 5 days to grow 4 inches under my cfl light. I've now had them under my marshydro 900w led for 4 days and they haven't grown one bit :-/ either I've got something very wrong or the led is shite! I've watered them once with ph 6.2 just water! I've got a good airflow loads of space ..temp is between 24-26 humidity at 50! I hope it's not the light but everything is pointing to I've brought a dud led light :-/ I'm gonna give it 2 or 3 more days before I truly panic and switch back to my 600w I'll update soon



Give your girls time to adjust, if you live in a cold climate and vacation in the Caribbean you are gonna be shocked by the change also you may find they were growing a larger root ball to cope with the higher feeding demands of a more penetrative light.


----------



## oilmaker68 (Oct 18, 2014)

Hi Guys & Girls, 

Sorry ive been absent for a week or so but i have had a bit of a shitter, the grow is progressing nicely and im at the start of week 9 and using only h2o, the plants look great but the yeild isnt gonna be as high as id hoped, the light has been too far away from 3 plants so they have suffered however the other 3 look great. this was caused by 1 strain far outstretching the other 2 strains. i wont make that mistake again lol........i will get some pics up in the next hour or so !!!


----------



## oilmaker68 (Oct 18, 2014)

New pics, just taken


----------



## WazzaX (Oct 18, 2014)

awsum pics mate ... a nice scrog will definitely sort that stretch out if you go with it next time (I havnt had to move my light since the net went in)... make your own net aswell its easy... mine cost about $7 to make which is about 50p in your money lol


----------



## MaryJaneAdvocate (Oct 18, 2014)

Hey guys,

I wanted to address that I do use Silica now, and have for this whole grow and it has added a lot of strength to the stems, and it has prevented any issues of calmag or anything really. I would encourage the use of silica just for a stronger plant, and it's only like 20 bucks for a liter. 

On another note, I got the MH in and just had a quick question. The veg light switch has reds blues and whites in what looks like equal ratio right? And then flower looks like a 2:1 ratio of reds to blues, which I think I read was what should be... I'm not sure though. Can anyone back me up on the ratio?

MJA


----------



## Spudhead69 (Oct 19, 2014)

Jason9922 said:


> Did you buy a real mars led light from their site? Or did you buy it used? Send me the link to where you bought it from, I might be interested in it. Obviously if you know what your doing with an MH light, you shouldn't of had a problem unless the light you bought is so much weaker than one needed? A 150 seems like it would be enough for 2 small plants few feet tall in a cabinet, not a closet. If you have a 400 watt MH light, that's about half of 1 of my 1 k watt hps / mh lights and 400 watts would be SUPER bright and way more than enough lumens for a cabinet small closet. Could it be that the lumens difference was so massive your already used to a mh light plants were stunted when you switched? I've had that happen with a mother plant and it wasn't a change of kind of light, it was a change from having it under a 1 k watt hps / mhs to a 250 watt mhs in a smaller 3 x 3 x 7 ft tall spot I made just for this mother. It didn't grow at all for ten days after the switch and all the OG's I asked about it said it was stunted. Just sharing a thought. But could someone have slapped a mars label on a used 3-5 yr old led where all the diodes are working at 50% strength from when it was new? Very possible.


http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=321370534898 just one off ebay claim to be a marshydro and is same sort of price think it's a fake...after telling the seller I wasn't happy he just kept giving advice on how to use it...I know I'm just probably used to my normal set up and didn't give it enough time but I'm used to having my smoke on time  have a look I mite give it another go if I get enough from my 5 auto pounders....if not I'll be happy to sell it mate if your in the uk that is.


----------



## Spudhead69 (Oct 19, 2014)

oilmaker68 said:


> Give your girls time to adjust, if you live in a cold climate and vacation in the Caribbean you are gonna be shocked by the change also you may find they were growing a larger root ball to cope with the higher feeding demands of a more penetrative light.


I know I should of waited longer :-/ I'm gonna start a fresh grow after this one and be patient...this is the light btw http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=321370534898


----------



## MAJOR-RED-EYE (Oct 19, 2014)

Spudhead69 said:


> I know I should of waited longer :-/ I'm gonna start a fresh grow after this one and be patient...this is the light btw http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=321370534898



That is not the official uk distributor.

This on the other hand is www.ebay.co.uk/usr/marshydro-uk


----------



## MAJOR-RED-EYE (Oct 19, 2014)

The the official www.ebay.co.uk/usr/marshydro-uk has 100% positive feedback nearly nearly 1800 people that seller you posted a link to only has 70 feedback so I'm sorry to say but it seems very sketchy to me  the official guys are really helpful I got my link direct from their website and called to ask a few questions they told me after their repair warranty expires they would even be happy to send replacement LEDs or parts for free if I could fit them myself and they could even tailor make one at no extra charge to my specs if I wanted any adjustments like more reds than blues etc.. And that I could even send mine back and have it customised if I wasn't happy with its performance


----------



## Spudhead69 (Oct 19, 2014)

MAJOR-RED-EYE said:


> The the official www.ebay.co.uk/usr/marshydro-uk has 100% positive feedback nearly nearly 1800 people that seller you posted a link to only has 70 feedback so I'm sorry to say but it seems very sketchy to me  the official guys are really helpful I got my link direct from their website and called to ask a few questions they told me after their repair warranty expires they would even be happy to send replacement LEDs or parts for free if I could fit them myself and they could even tailor make one at no extra charge to my specs if I wanted any adjustments like more reds than blues etc.. And that I could even send mine back and have it customised if I wasn't happy with its performance


Dam :-/ I'm normally more clued up.. Think I mite get hold of the official marshydro and offer to send the unit to them they mite wanna highlight any fakes or cheap rip offs. You think they would be interested?


----------



## oilmaker68 (Oct 19, 2014)

WazzaX said:


> awsum pics mate ... a nice scrog will definitely sort that stretch out if you go with it next time (I havnt had to move my light since the net went in)... make your own net aswell its easy... mine cost about $7 to make which is about 50p in your money lol


PMSL, i already have the net, i use it to dry my harvest so ill get it installed as soon as i put auto pots in the room. PS auto pots are fucking amazing and if you havent got them, you should get them !!!!!

how many plants for 1m2 grow space mate ?


----------



## oilmaker68 (Oct 19, 2014)

Spudhead69 said:


> Dam :-/ I'm normally more clued up.. Think I mite get hold of the official marshydro and offer to send the unit to them they mite wanna highlight any fakes or cheap rip offs. You think they would be interested?


Probably will be interested if someone is trading in their name, get in touch with them direct, their customer service is excellent.


----------



## oilmaker68 (Oct 19, 2014)

Spudhead69 said:


> Dam :-/ I'm normally more clued up.. Think I mite get hold of the official marshydro and offer to send the unit to them they mite wanna highlight any fakes or cheap rip offs. You think they would be interested?


Probably will be interested if someone is trading in their name, get in touch with them direct, their customer service is excellent.


----------



## oilmaker68 (Oct 19, 2014)

MAJOR-RED-EYE said:


> That is not the official uk distributor.
> 
> This on the other hand is www.ebay.co.uk/usr/marshydro-uk


go direct to topledgrowlightuk 

thats their official chinese page


----------



## oilmaker68 (Oct 19, 2014)

MaryJaneAdvocate said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I wanted to address that I do use Silica now, and have for this whole grow and it has added a lot of strength to the stems, and it has prevented any issues of calmag or anything really. I would encourage the use of silica just for a stronger plant, and it's only like 20 bucks for a liter.
> 
> ...


Silica in coco ??


----------



## oilmaker68 (Oct 19, 2014)

veg button for veg, veg & bloom butto ns for flower


----------



## oilmaker68 (Oct 19, 2014)

Spudhead69 said:


> I know I should of waited longer :-/ I'm gonna start a fresh grow after this one and be patient...this is the light btw http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=321370534898


Dude, if you have a fake light get in touch with enbay and open a dispute, put it down as "item not as described" and ebay refund you regardless of sellers response. 

it isnt worth waiting if the light was fake


----------



## Spudhead69 (Oct 19, 2014)

oilmaker68 said:


> Probably will be interested if someone is trading in their name, get in touch with them direct, their customer service is excellent.


I've just sent an email about my situation and offered to send the led to them to check out if they wanted..Just double checked and lgledsolutionslimiteduk are defently advertising the units as marshydro, I'll keep you informed as to what mars say.


----------



## Spudhead69 (Oct 19, 2014)

oilmaker68 said:


> Dude, if you have a fake light get in touch with enbay and open a dispute, put it down as "item not as described" and ebay refund you regardless of sellers response.
> 
> it isnt worth waiting if the light was fake


Yeah think that's my next step mate the I asked the guy at ledsolutionsuk for a refund 5 times and he just offered advice on how to use it...just hope I don't get grassed up if I open a dispute.


----------



## WazzaX (Oct 19, 2014)

oilmaker68 said:


> PMSL, i already have the net, i use it to dry my harvest so ill get it installed as soon as i put auto pots in the room. PS auto pots are fucking amazing and if you havent got them, you should get them !!!!!
> 
> how many plants for 1m2 grow space mate ?



well that's my space and I started with 4 but as soon as I went to put the net in I realized it would be way overcrowded so i took that down to 2 (put the other 2 outside so I will put them straight into the tent when these ones are finished)... so I would say 2 will give you wall to wall buds


----------



## MaryJaneAdvocate (Oct 19, 2014)

oilmaker68 said:


> Silica in coco ??


I'm using it in soil and in DWC. I've never tried coco.

MJA


----------



## Spudhead69 (Oct 20, 2014)

Ok so I've just received an email from lgledsolutionslimiteduk 
Hi Dean,

That's funny. You just contact marshydro-uk to say we coppy their products. Actually, we are the same company. We do not sell in personal but for company. We are the manufacturer of led lights which you can count on.There is no problem of the light but you want to return the light. I can't understand that. 


Regards,

Serena

I'm guessing that it's not a fake and it's parent company OR marshydro have reported them and dropped my name in to the mix?


----------



## oilmaker68 (Oct 20, 2014)

MaryJaneAdvocate said:


> I'm using it in soil and in DWC. I've never tried coco.
> 
> MJA



yeah, im sure silicia doesnt work the same in coco i could be wrong and im willing to investigate


----------



## WazzaX (Oct 20, 2014)

end of week 7 (day 49)...everything continues to get bigger without any problems to report... actually I do have 1 problem...I cant work out how much longer I have left...last week I thought I had about 3 weeks left and this week I think the same lol... the leaves havnt really started dying off which I thought would be happening by now so is that something that happens quickly?

some weekly pics...


----------



## Spudhead69 (Oct 20, 2014)

WazzaX said:


> end of week 7 (day 49)...everything continues to get bigger without any problems to report... actually I do have 1 problem...I cant work out how much longer I have left...last week I thought I had about 3 weeks left and this week I think the same lol... the leaves havnt really started dying off which I thought would be happening by now so is that something that happens quickly?
> 
> some weekly pics...


Hey mate looks like they need a little longer to go amber what's your set up? You've probably got it on this thread somewhere but I'm to stoned to look lol


----------



## oilmaker68 (Oct 20, 2014)

Spudhead69 said:


> Ok so I've just received an email from lgledsolutionslimiteduk
> Hi Dean,
> 
> That's funny. You just contact marshydro-uk to say we coppy their products. Actually, we are the same company. We do not sell in personal but for company. We are the manufacturer of led lights which you can count on.There is no problem of the light but you want to return the light. I can't understand that.
> ...



15BLDG Nangan 3RD IND Park < lgledsolutions 
Tantou Shiyan Town 
518108Shenzhen, China

15Building, <topledgrowlight
NanGang Industrial Park,
ShiYan,Baoan District,ShenZhen,
518108,
China



Heres the registered address for both companies, it looks to me like they are the same ?? google maps doesnt show any difference in location

maybe we need to look at starting with the led and not introducing it halfway through a grow?? i know the led i have has been quility all through and the plants have loved it. growing with leds are different to growing with hps/MH how much did you pay for the led ?


----------



## oilmaker68 (Oct 20, 2014)

WazzaX said:


> end of week 7 (day 49)...everything continues to get bigger without any problems to report... actually I do have 1 problem...I cant work out how much longer I have left...last week I thought I had about 3 weeks left and this week I think the same lol... the leaves havnt really started dying off which I thought would be happening by now so is that something that happens quickly?
> 
> some weekly pics...



great pics bro, I feel really pleased that youve succeeded and allowed me to follow your progress. the plants look great !!

week 9 and im on h2o only now until they ripen. do you have a scope or a loupe ? you may not have dying leaves until you feed only water in week 9


----------



## WazzaX (Oct 20, 2014)

Spudhead69 said:


> Hey mate looks like they need a little longer to go amber what's your set up? You've probably got it on this thread somewhere but I'm to stoned to look lol


*Plants*
2 x Pineapple Chunk
*Light:*
Marshydro 600 watt

*Setup:*
1x1 metre tent

Home made setup using storage tubs drilled with holes in the bottom for drainage, filled with clay balls...this sits on top of another storage tub which is my res...small pump drip feeds from the top and drains back to res (pump runs 24/7)

1 X 4 " extraction fan bringing air into bottom of the tent

1 x 6" extraction fan at the top of tent venting out the window... this has created a negative pressure so I havnt had any smell in the house and havnt used any filtration
(except when I open the tent it make your eyes water )
*
Nutes:*

*Veg: GH Calimagic
GH Flora Nova Grow 1 part

Flower:
GH Calimagic
GH Flora Nova Bloom 1 part*


----------



## WazzaX (Oct 20, 2014)

oilmaker68 said:


> great pics bro, I feel really pleased that youve succeeded and allowed me to follow your progress. the plants look great !!
> 
> week 9 and im on h2o only now until they ripen. do you have a scope or a loupe ? you may not have dying leaves until you feed only water in week 9


cheers mate...as I said its been soooo helpful with you being a couple of weeks ahead of me it couldn't of worked out better

I havnt got a lupe as I thought I would be able to tell by using old school methods of red hair percentage...I think I was wrong on that though lol


----------



## MAJOR-RED-EYE (Oct 20, 2014)

oilmaker68 said:


> yeah, im sure silicia doesnt work the same in coco i could be wrong and im willing to investigate



I've done a bit of research into using silica with coco and from what I've read it works the same but they take it up quicker so you need half doses and only add it to every other feed


----------



## MAJOR-RED-EYE (Oct 20, 2014)

@oilmaker68 did you top your plants or just let them grow naturally?


----------



## Spudhead69 (Oct 20, 2014)

WazzaX said:


> *Plants*
> 2 x Pineapple Chunk
> *Light:*
> Marshydro 600 watt
> ...


Nice set up mate looks great!! I would wait till the buds are 50% amber then do a 2 week flush but others mite have other ideas.


----------



## MAJOR-RED-EYE (Oct 20, 2014)

Spudhead69 said:


> Ok so I've just received an email from lgledsolutionslimiteduk
> Hi Dean,
> 
> That's funny. You just contact marshydro-uk to say we coppy their products. Actually, we are the same company. We do not sell in personal but for company. We are the manufacturer of led lights which you can count on.There is no problem of the light but you want to return the light. I can't understand that.
> ...



I've just gone through all the packaging that came with my MH and there was a slip of paper with their address 

Building 15
topledgrowlight,
LGledsolutions,
NanGang Industrial Park,
ShiYan,Baoan District,
ShenZhen,
518108,
China

It's the same they must just take orders with the eBay account you purchased from and forward the order to the uk distributor for them to ship out 

Id give it another try using the led from the start of the grow and if you still have problems it may just be that you didn't give it enough time for them to adjust. my seedling didn't visibly grow much for the first 3 days under the MH but the roots had doubled and I had to repot sooner much much sooner than expected


----------



## Jason9922 (Oct 20, 2014)

Yeah dude you have to order from the mars website distributor on ebay. thatis the most faked led online


----------



## oilmaker68 (Oct 20, 2014)

WazzaX said:


> cheers mate...as I said its been soooo helpful with you being a couple of weeks ahead of me it couldn't of worked out better
> 
> I havnt got a lupe as I thought I would be able to tell by using old school methods of red hair percentage...I think I was wrong on that though lol


get a loupe or a scope, they are worth every penny mate. 

glad i could help lol


----------



## oilmaker68 (Oct 20, 2014)

MAJOR-RED-EYE said:


> @oilmaker68 did you top your plants or just let them grow naturally?


I just let them grow naturally mate, just started topping a mother plant i am growing. im up to 4 tops now so its going well


----------



## oilmaker68 (Oct 20, 2014)

MAJOR-RED-EYE said:


> I've done a bit of research into using silica with coco and from what I've read it works the same but they take it up quicker so you need half doses and only add it to every other feed


Ok sounds good, ill defo have a look into it as i know nothing about it.


----------



## rohis (Oct 20, 2014)

oilmaker68 said:


> Hi, silica isnt something i have used to be honest but i havent had any calmag issues under the Mars, i have had potassium issues though so if that will help with that in future i will look into it. yeild is something im looking forward to also. i drooped a bollock with my grow, i have 3 different strains in my room and 3 have stretched way more than the others which means that the light has been more than the 2ft recommended height for the most part of flowering, this has affected the yield of the other plants and it has diminished it. the three tallest plant however look and smell remarkable. sticky as fook and very dense.


Watching anxiously. I believe I did see Sarah say in the mars hydro thread that 1.5 feet was recommended for that light. Not that it matters now, but straight from the horses mouth as they say. Have you tried any pinching to keep the stretch at bay?

cheers man


----------



## MAJOR-RED-EYE (Oct 20, 2014)

rohis said:


> Watching anxiously. I believe I did see Sarah say in the mars hydro thread that 1.5 feet was recommended for that light. Not that it matters now, but straight from the horses mouth as they say. Have you tried any pinching to keep the stretch at bay?
> 
> cheers man


The 150w recommends 1.5-2ft 
But 2-2.5 for the 300w 600w and most of the other models I did actually find a really good chart showing the best distance for each model I'll see if I can find it for you


----------



## oilmaker68 (Oct 21, 2014)

rohis said:


> Watching anxiously. I believe I did see Sarah say in the mars hydro thread that 1.5 feet was recommended for that light. Not that it matters now, but straight from the horses mouth as they say. Have you tried any pinching to keep the stretch at bay?
> 
> cheers man


Hi man, Why anxiously ?

lol


2ft was the recommended height for the 600w 100% for definite

1.5ft for 150w if i remember correctly


----------



## WazzaX (Oct 24, 2014)

@oilmaker68 and anyone else

can I get some opinions on time left please... reach 8 weeks in 2 days time

I hope the pics are good enough (found a macro camera app for my phone) 

cheers


----------



## Mandangleow (Oct 25, 2014)

Great stuff!! 

I'm all ears/eyes on this finish.


----------



## MAJOR-RED-EYE (Oct 25, 2014)

WazzaX said:


> @oilmaker68 and anyone else
> 
> can I get some opinions on time left please... reach 8 weeks in 2 days time
> 
> ...



Looking good dude! Id say those trichomes are clear to slightly milky so it's sure getting close to harvest time id wait another week and give it a check again they should be at least mostly milky with some brown trichomes before you harvest  what app where you using?


----------



## MAJOR-RED-EYE (Oct 25, 2014)

I have some slight nute burn on my two smallest but everything is still going well I'm feeding them on just ph 6.5 water for a day or two then I'll start them on week two of nutrients for the small ones and up the purple Alaskan ice x super silver onto week 3. the bottom leaves are drooping on her but I think that's just from the sheer size of them and the amount of leaves covering the stem pushing them down plus she was planted a tad deeper than I wanted so they already hang pretty low I'll add a few pics let me know what y'all think


----------



## MAJOR-RED-EYE (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## oilmaker68 (Oct 25, 2014)

WazzaX said:


> @oilmaker68 and anyone else
> 
> can I get some opinions on time left please... reach 8 weeks in 2 days time
> 
> ...



Hey Mate,

They look like they could be ready. As long as the trics are milky then cut them down. i let mine do the whole 9 weeks just to be sure and i harvested them today. SUPER STICKY AND SUPER SMELLY. 

I took some pics BUT i got a new Laptop y'day and i haven't installed itunes or anything yet so ill try and get the pics posted tomorrow. 

Great work @WazzaX 

Its kind of a shame that this thread is almost complete apart from the final weigh in.


----------



## MaryJaneAdvocate (Oct 25, 2014)

The thread will still live as I have autos and we need info on this thread of both photo plants and autos 

MJA


----------



## WazzaX (Oct 25, 2014)

thanks for the replies guys... ill wait the extra week to goto the 9 week mark like you then @oilmaker68... @MAJOR-RED-EYE I use a Samsung phone so the app is for android... link: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.jessdev.hdcameras&hl=en

ive got 2 more pineapple chunk ready to be flipped as soon as the current ones are done so ill have plenty more pics till Christmas 

cheers


----------



## oilmaker68 (Oct 26, 2014)

MaryJaneAdvocate said:


> The thread will still live as I have autos and we need info on this thread of both photo plants and autos
> 
> MJA



Swweeettt!!!


your plants look nice bro, Keep up the good work. I'll keep helping where i can


----------



## oilmaker68 (Oct 26, 2014)

WazzaX said:


> thanks for the replies guys... ill wait the extra week to goto the 9 week mark like you then @oilmaker68... @MAJOR-RED-EYE I use a Samsung phone so the app is for android... link: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.jessdev.hdcameras&hl=en
> 
> ive got 2 more pineapple chunk ready to be flipped as soon as the current ones are done so ill have plenty more pics till Christmas
> 
> cheers


Excellent News,

i have a mother plant ive been growing for the last few weeks which im going to clone today which will be going under the MHL so i'll maybe put that grow on here too. Ill be cloning an Incredible bulk plant and scrogging hopefully 

i have some PC seeds just waiting for germination lol what i plan to do is grow a PC mother plant also for my next grow after the IB grow 

If that makes sense?


----------



## oilmaker68 (Oct 26, 2014)

Here are the pics

 

The big cola is 13" long


----------



## WazzaX (Oct 26, 2014)

well done mate... you must be proud


----------



## WazzaX (Oct 27, 2014)

end of week 8 and on advice from above posts going the extra week...i never dreamed they would turn out this well and have exceeded all my expectations as a hobbyist noob indoor gardener...gave a couple of buds a light squeeze and they are absolutely rock solid 

some pics...


----------



## WazzaX (Oct 31, 2014)

Harvested 1 of the plants ...really happy with the result although i have no idea of the amount as I don't own scales ... will do the other one in a day or two

cheers to everyone that has had input especially @oilmaker68


----------



## Mandangleow (Oct 31, 2014)

What? No scale? Lol

Such a dick tease. I'll send you a scale bro.


----------



## oilmaker68 (Oct 31, 2014)

WazzaX said:


> Harvested 1 of the plants ...really happy with the result although i have no idea of the amount as I don't own scales ... will do the other one in a day or two
> 
> cheers to everyone that has had input especially @oilmaker68


You are welcome for the help mate, youve been as much a help to me i assure you !!



Ha lovely mate, GOt a few days of drying left before im ready to weigh.


----------



## oilmaker68 (Oct 31, 2014)

WazzaX said:


> well done mate... you must be proud



I am really pleased but the proof is in the weight.!!!!


----------



## WazzaX (Oct 31, 2014)

k ill go buy a set... this hobby should be called "spend another 20 bucks" lol


----------



## Lighterfighter (Nov 1, 2014)

cheers y'all, been looking into the leds for a bit now. I am likeing what ive seen from mars hydro! there is king too n ebay that is coming out, no ir led tho. I read somewhere in all my research not to get the silver reflective hood, is this true? Wazzax which one you got. Your chunk is lookign pretty chunky. I just ordered some legit og train haze. and then some skywalker form reserva perada. then got some free slee stack. oomg this shits to legit! I now have a 4x8 with a 1k and a 600: full bloom got some legit pics , I think the 400-600 watts of actual pull is where I want to be from my research, so the 900 or a 1200 watt would work. then scrog that mothat fuckkkkka!!!! 

Now my questions are should I get a few smaller lights or one large light?

Should I get the white or silver reflective material? wachu got wazzax?

any one have the mars 2? 5w led instead of 3w I believe

I am hesatant from buying form other led providers as they dont have research-able brands. MAking led research a reallll bitch. this needs to be dealt with for the community to be willing to make the leap.


----------



## WazzaX (Nov 1, 2014)

Lighterfighter said:


> Wazzax which one you got


same as the pics in the very 1st post mate


----------



## MAJOR-RED-EYE (Nov 1, 2014)

Looking very tasty wazzaX can't wait to hear your final weigh in  you have had some amazingly great success for a hobby grower you definitely have naturally green thumbs


----------



## Lighterfighter (Nov 1, 2014)

legit. For future knowledge. The green one has less lumens at a 4 foot range then the black one. so the reflective hoods only 3w leds vs the mars 2 black 5 watt led. I believe it is almost 1.5x the penetration. 100 cm for the green ones and 150cm deep penetration for the mars 2. I would suggest future users get the mars 2  hopefully they dont provide fake data lol


----------



## WazzaX (Nov 2, 2014)

I put my other 2 from outside into the tent...i used the net but the plants were to big and they have filled it already so it may become pointless having the net this time around after the stretch...at worst I suppose itll act as something for the branches to lean on down the track lol...will give them a couple of days at 18 hours to settle in before I turn to flower


----------



## Lighterfighter (Nov 2, 2014)

even canopy is crucial esp for led! I believe in part this is why yours look better then others here. you had a really nice even canopy. If they havent gone through stretch from flower, I would clean them up now! semi lolipop, get rid of lower nothingness, maybe consider topping. then put the net up so you could scrog. That is what you were considering the net for, right? I have bammboo poles that are in the pots, then twistie ties that I use to tie it to my preferred height of the poles or use the amboo method and move forward as is. I would top it then loly pop just a nudge and put the net up at a lower height if you could run into any high issues in stretch or want need to keep an even canopy. wait 3-5 days. hit the switches. I like lst alot because it makes long almost claW LOOKING NUGS!! i dont do nets as much, but the bamboo support sticks help a when they get heavy and so would a net! I always have issue of the negs toppling over, so maybe I should put nets up. I got one right now that has nugs pointing to the ground lol. for led though the nest are probably your best best for uniformity. idk if claw nugs will happen without a banging hps.


----------



## Lighterfighter (Nov 2, 2014)

ps the methods I have stated have been proven to produce higher yields with higher quality. I have seen that if the light is the same, whether you fit 35 babies into a room or 3 giants like I have now. They produce approximately the same amounts in the end. but if you dont trim and fit the right amount of plant into your area before you hit the switches you will end up with alot of wasted plant energy on under fluff o r larffys because they dont get light (food), thus reducing your over all yield and quality. imo.


----------



## Dr. Hook (Nov 2, 2014)

Found this thread when looking for reviews and feedback on Marshydro lights...and I took the plunge.

I have a closet....5'5x2'x8'...and I purchased two Marshydro units.

1. The Marshydro II 400..LED Output Power:80pcs*5w 
2. The Reflector 144...LED output power: 144x3

I'll be growing hydroponically...I've done some homework and have a fair handle on that process. Two 28" x 20" x 14" totes will house my plants and are a near perfect fit for the space..as are the lights. I'll go simple at first...but would like to add a top feed (bubbleponics) once I get going and my plans should make that a relatively easy addition to my space.

Initially I'll be setting up both lights in the closet for a single grow...veg and flower...once I get some growing under my belt, I'd like to use one of those lights for veg (housed elsewhere)...and I'll purchase another to replace it in the closet for the flowering.

I've loved the attitude and knowledge I've found on this thread, it's been helpful in prep. I'm hoping to take advantage all this knowledge.

first question: looking at the lux/lumens on the marshydro site...each lamp offers roughly 10K lux at 50cm (20") and 5K lux at 100cm...so, if I understand this correctly...the offset light will provide additional light to plants on the other side of the closet. So with two lights installed simple math suggests the plants are getting about 50% more light...probably less considering angle...is that correct?

Great looking grows btw, this thread has been fun to catch up on.


----------



## Noobie1 (Nov 2, 2014)

oilmaker68 said:


> hi y'all
> 
> today i received my Mars Hydro LED growlight. I have raised my Fem seeds with 2x300w CFLs but felt it lacked power and penetration when it came to veg. I already tried the cfls with 2 x Lemon ice seeds i had and they haven't grown well into veg so decided i needed another LED.
> 
> ...








Hi Guys & Gals, To oilmaker68 & others using the marshydro , Can you tell me if you got really soft & flimsy stems on the first week or 2 of veg, I am only on the 2nd week & each seedling is growing, But I have noticed 2 or 3 have really weak stems & twice now when I watered softly, They still fell over, Any suggesting's guys, Thanks


----------



## Mandangleow (Nov 2, 2014)

Noobie1 said:


> Hi Guys & Gals, To oilmaker68 & others using the marshydro , Can you tell me if you got really soft & flimsy stems on the first week or 2 of veg, I am only on the 2nd week & each seedling is growing, But I have noticed 2 or 3 have really weak stems & twice now when I watered softly, They still fell over, Any suggesting's guys, Thanks


It's normal. Try watering with a spray bottle. It helped my current seedlings that had the same problem, but have grown and strengthened. I think I also stayed heavy on the root food and foliar root food. I had to use twistys and support sticks.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Noobie1 (Nov 2, 2014)

Mandangleow said:


> It's normal. Try watering with a spray bottle. It helped my current seedlings that had the same problem, but have grown and strengthened. I think I also stayed heavy on the root food and foliar root food. I had to use twistys and support sticks.


[/QUOTE]







Cheers Mate,

I am currently using CANNA Terra Vega & CANNA RHIZOTONIC , But I stopped that for the last 2 waters because I was getting yellowing of the leaves & wasn't sure if I was burning the roots or getting bleaching from the led lights , I now moved the lights up to 18 inchs away, Im now going to start feeding them the nutrients again & hope for the best,
As you can see by my user name, I am a noob.


----------



## Mandangleow (Nov 2, 2014)

Word. I'd stick to Rizo until 3rd leaf set. Then start 1/4 strength nutes. I'm on my 3rd grow myself, but I've learned shit tons so far.




Cheers Mate,

I am currently using CANNA Terra Vega & CANNA RHIZOTONIC , But I stopped that for the last 2 waters because I was getting yellowing of the leaves & wasn't sure if I was burning the roots or getting bleaching from the led lights , I now moved the lights up to 18 inchs away, Im now going to start feeding them the nutrients again & hope for the best,
As you can see by my user name, I am a noob.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Noobie1 (Nov 2, 2014)

Mandangleow said:


> Word. I'd stick to Rizo until 3rd leaf set. Then start 1/4 strength nutes. I'm on my 3rd grow myself, but I've learned shit tons so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]




So Mandangleow , In your first few weeks do you only use RHIZOTONIC, What measurements do you put in then,
& when do you your self start using your Terra Vega


----------



## Mandangleow (Nov 2, 2014)

So Mandangleow , In your first few weeks do you only use RHIZOTONIC, What measurements do you put in then,
& when do you your self start using your Terra Vega[/QUOTE]

I was taught, and practice, only using 4-6ml/Gl Rizo and 5ml/Gl Cannazym until the 3rd true leaf set grows in. Worked like a charm. 

Then I started with 1/4 strength AN Sensi Grow A&B because it's on hand and I need to use unit up. I'm blooming my other plants with Canna Substra Bloom A&B at 1/2 strength, but not until the 3rd week of 12/12.


----------



## WazzaX (Nov 2, 2014)

Dr. Hook said:


> first question: looking at the lux/lumens on the marshydro site...each lamp offers roughly 10K lux at 50cm (20") and 5K lux at 100cm...so, if I understand this correctly...the offset light will provide additional light to plants on the other side of the closet. So with two lights installed simple math suggests the plants are getting about 50% more light...probably less considering angle...is that correct?
> 
> Great looking grows btw, this thread has been fun to catch up on.



Welcome to the thread mate...hopefully someone can answer this for you as your question is way over my head lol...best advice I can give so far in my limited growing is to keep it simple and remember your plants are a weed


----------



## Noobie1 (Nov 3, 2014)

WazzaX said:


> Welcome to the thread mate...hopefully someone can answer this for you as your question is way over my head lol...best advice I can give so far in my limited growing is to keep it simple and remember your plants are a weed



Hahaha, No worries guys, That's the way I am heading, " KISS " , Just gave the girls a feed with a small mix of 
RHIZOTONIC, & Terra Vega Via spray bottle, Ill keep that up till stems get stronger, I am sure I will work it out,
I have been following the thread WazzaX & oil , Just figured i would join in now that I am on the 2nd week of Veg for the first time,
I've only ever grown outdoors, LED is all new to me


----------



## WazzaX (Nov 3, 2014)

cool mate ...looking forward to pics


----------



## Noobie1 (Nov 3, 2014)

Hey All, Just wanted to ask, The folks here that are using the MarsHydro Reflector 600w Led Grow Light ,
Have any of you measured the actual wattage draw, I just bought my self a meter tester & found they only draw 260watt,
I know the supplier states real draw is not 600watt but in fact only 350 to 360watt, But as I said, I just ran that test my self & is only giving out a miserable 260 watt, Anyone else ran this test


----------



## WazzaX (Nov 3, 2014)

no mate I havnt measured its true draw...when buying lights (even for the lounge, dining or kitchen) I look purely on the area they will cover not the watts
I chose the "600 watt" because i needed enough light to grow in an area that would cover 1m x 1m and my googling showed it does with a little to spare....so if your area is 1m x 1m and *you do everything right along the way* you will have fat wall to wall buds and you wont care what the true watts are just like me lol


----------



## Noobie1 (Nov 4, 2014)

WazzaX said:


> no mate I havnt measured its true draw...when buying lights (even for the lounge, dining or kitchen) I look purely on the area they will cover not the watts
> I chose the "600 watt" because i needed enough light to grow in an area that would cover 1m x 1m and my googling showed it does with a little to spare....so if your area is 1m x 1m and *you do everything right along the way* you will have fat wall to wall buds and you wont care what the true watts are just like me lol





Kool wazzaX, I am in a 1.2m x 1.2m , I figured the more watts the better, I was initially going to go the mars 300w,
But opted to pay that little bit more & get the 600w ,
So how far along on your grow are you, Is it your first time, I have been through this forum, But cant remember what you wrote,
I have a few strains going at the moment, I will be leaving probably 3 or 4 in the tent as some look really healthy & others not so much, I will be moving the rest out doors in a few weeks,
Not sure what country your from, But im in Aus


----------



## Smoken-n-Token (Nov 4, 2014)

Noobie1 said:


> Hey All, Just wanted to ask, The folks here that are using the MarsHydro Reflector 600w Led Grow Light ,
> Have any of you measured the actual wattage draw, I just bought my self a meter tester & found they only draw 260watt,
> I know the supplier states real draw is not 600watt but in fact only 350 to 360watt, But as I said, I just ran that test my self & is only giving out a miserable 260 watt, Anyone else ran this test


I think I know what could be causing it. This is only hypothetical by the way. I can't even tested yet as I'm still waiting for my LED grow light to arrived. But I built a lot of LED systems in the manner of small systems not grow systems but the electronic project stuff.


I've ordered a 300 watt LED grow light. It states: that it has 100 3 watt LEDs. Now is it going to drive at 300 Watts, probably not. My reasoning for this is that commercial products normally under power their LEDs to favor long life. 

The LED grow light I purchased described 50,000 hours before I can expect any of my LEDs to start burning out. So I must conclude when they advertise a 300 watt grow light their advertising the rated wattage of the LEDs themselves as a whole and not actually advertising the actual power output of the onboard drivers.



I'm not sure that they're doing this to favor long life or to save money on the LED drivers, Or maybe even both.

But by all technical standpoints, If my LEDs can handle that power, I'll have no problem opening and up and cranking up the power or modding it. As I only paid $75 for my full spectrum 300 watt LED grow light. And all I have to do is crank up the power and I got a true 300 watt draw LED grow light. 

But again, this is all hypothetical. I'll know for sure once I get my LED grow light in the mail. Then I'll start testing on it, and experimenting.


----------



## WazzaX (Nov 4, 2014)

Noobie1 said:


> So how far along on your grow are you, Is it your first time, I have been through this forum, But cant remember what you wrote,


hmmm... i think ive posted on nearly every page of this thread mate


----------



## Noobie1 (Nov 4, 2014)

Smoken-n-Token said:


> I think I know what could be causing it. This is only hypothetical by the way. I can't even tested yet as I'm still waiting for my LED grow light to arrived. But I built a lot of LED systems in the manner of small systems not grow systems but the electronic project stuff.
> 
> 
> I've ordered a 300 watt LED grow light. It states: that it has 100 3 watt LEDs. Now is it going to drive at 300 Watts, probably not. My reasoning for this is that commercial products normally under power their LEDs to favor long life.
> ...



Hey Smoken-n-Token , Yeah I figured all that , Here is the add
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/MarsHydro-Reflector-600w-Led-Grow-Light-Growth-Flower-Switches-Grow-Lamp-Panel-/280980995708?pt=AU_Seed_Starting_Hydroponics&hash=item416bc5be7c


I understand that it wont be 600w , They do at least try & state in their listing that in aus which is 240v I should at least get 350w to 364 w

Output power: 600Watt

Power consumption: 110V: 370W-384W/220V: 350W-364W

My test came back as 260w, Oh well, Few guys on here are still having a good run with it, So lets see in a few months,
Fingers crossed,
Cheers guys & gals


----------



## Noobie1 (Nov 4, 2014)

WazzaX said:


> hmmm... i think ive posted on nearly every page of this thread mate



Yeah waz , I just read it a few days ago, I barely remember what I had for brekkie


----------



## Smoken-n-Token (Nov 4, 2014)

Noobie1 said:


> Hey Smoken-n-Token , Yeah I figured all that , Here is the add
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/MarsHydro-Reflector-600w-Led-Grow-Light-Growth-Flower-Switches-Grow-Lamp-Panel-/280980995708?pt=AU_Seed_Starting_Hydroponics&hash=item416bc5be7c
> 
> 
> ...


That seems a bit of a paradox to me. How can they advertise its power consumption at 600 watts and then in the description advertised that is half the power consumption than advertised. Its a damn oxymoron.

It's like three different stages of advertising first we'll lie to you then we'll sort of give you the truth and then you find the truth out on your own


----------



## Noobie1 (Nov 4, 2014)

Smoken-n-Token said:


> That seems a bit of a paradox to me. How can they advertise its power consumption at 600 watts and then in the description advertised that is half the power consumption than advertised. Its a damn oxymoron.
> 
> It's like three different stages of advertising first we'll lie to you then we'll sort of give you the truth and then you find the truth out on your own





Haha, Yeah oxymoron it is, I wrote to them but they just tried to say that other people are using it & they are happy, So I should also be happy, But look, Some guys on here have had good results, If I get good results, Ill be happy then,
Only time will tell, Cheers for your in put


----------



## Smoken-n-Token (Nov 4, 2014)

Noobie1 said:


> Haha, Yeah oxymoron it is, I wrote to them but they just tried to say that other people are using it & they are happy, So I should also be happy, But look, Some guys on here have had good results, If I get good results, Ill be happy then,
> Only time will tell, Cheers for your in put


I have no doubt that'll work great for you. As experience is the true test of a product. And it has been experienced and tested and gets lots of praises.

I just didn't like the false advertising. Although in a way I do understand . The same thing happened with speaker wattage. It all started out with one advertiser using some kind of a mathematical formula to justify how he can advertise a higher wattage output than what it actually consumed. And before you know it everybody's doing it just to keep up.

That's why the RMS system was developed to represent a true power output.

But that still grinds my gears.

Keep Smoken-n-Token


----------



## Noobie1 (Nov 4, 2014)

Smoken-n-Token said:


> I have no doubt that'll work great for you. As experience is the true test of a product. And it has been experienced and tested and gets lots of praises.
> 
> I just didn't like the false advertising. Although in a way I do understand . The same thing happened with speaker wattage. It all started out with one advertiser using some kind of a mathematical formula to justify how he can advertise a higher wattage output than what it actually consumed. And before you know it everybody's doing it just to keep up.
> 
> ...





P.S Smoken-n-Token , Love your avatar


----------



## Dr. Hook (Nov 4, 2014)

Thanks for the reply...


----------



## benjaminDANKlin (Nov 4, 2014)

Great thread. Beautiful grows, brovs. I've been waiting to take the plunge on LED from HPS/MH, after a lot of research and it'd be nice to NOT spend $700 for my first LED, to see if I like it.

Oilmaker, I'm waiting with baited breath for your weigh-in!


----------



## Noobie1 (Nov 4, 2014)

benjaminDANKlin said:


> Great thread. Beautiful grows, brovs. I've been waiting to take the plunge on LED from HPS/MH, after a lot of research and it'd be nice to NOT spend $700 for my first LED, to see if I like it.
> 
> Oilmaker, I'm waiting with baited breath for your weigh-in!




DITTO


----------



## WazzaX (Nov 4, 2014)

Lighterfighter said:


> even canopy is crucial esp for led! I believe in part this is why yours look better then others here. you had a really nice even canopy. If they havent gone through stretch from flower, I would clean them up now! semi lolipop, get rid of lower nothingness, maybe consider topping. then put the net up so you could scrog. That is what you were considering the net for, right? I have bammboo poles that are in the pots, then twistie ties that I use to tie it to my preferred height of the poles or use the amboo method and move forward as is. I would top it then loly pop just a nudge and put the net up at a lower height if you could run into any high issues in stretch or want need to keep an even canopy. wait 3-5 days. hit the switches. I like lst alot because it makes long almost claW LOOKING NUGS!! i dont do nets as much, but the bamboo support sticks help a when they get heavy and so would a net! I always have issue of the negs toppling over, so maybe I should put nets up. I got one right now that has nugs pointing to the ground lol. for led though the nest are probably your best best for uniformity. idk if claw nugs will happen without a banging hps.


cheers for the advice mate...I took what you wrote onboard and had a major rethink of how to approach what I was up against....so with a trim here and a cut there its now all under the net nicely with no ill effects...will post some pics once the flowers begin to show


----------



## WazzaX (Nov 5, 2014)

mine is dry so I put it in jars this arvo to start curing... made a mistake by not buying enough clip jars  so will be using some coffee ones aswell...I also grabbed some scales and had a finished dry weight of 287 grams from 2 plants plus a heap of garbage that I will try my hand at making bubble hash (never had a crack at hash so im looking forward to it)...I am very happy with my results but still think I can do better next time  

"in the jar" pic...


----------



## Lighterfighter (Nov 5, 2014)

fuck yea man. I just got a 1200w mar2 led. pulls about 600. I got a 4x4 ebb and flow table. I bought a 5x5 tent ill have it all up soon. have two flower tents now and a veg, got the whole barrage of lights, 1200 led, 1k, 600, I got a 12 light t5. I have ace of spades and atf and pineapple express. I am ganna keep the atf I think and the pe. I ordered og ghost train haze and dkyw3alker, so I should be running a legit mix for my meds, having one type sucks.


----------



## Noobie1 (Nov 5, 2014)

WazzaX said:


> cheers for the advice mate...I took what you wrote onboard and had a major rethink of how to approach what I was up against....so with a trim here and a cut there its now all under the net nicely with no ill effects...will post some pics once the flowers begin to show




Love to see your pics matey that you end up setting up


----------



## Lighterfighter (Nov 5, 2014)

its not false adverting btw, the wattage of the leds are 5 watt but the drivers only run 50-70% of the max wattage to increase the life of the bulb. The good manufactures base model numbers off the wattage pull, not the capable capacity. the cheaper ones base it of the led max watt x quantity. IF it is not puling what was advertised, I would contact the manufacturer. the driver could be bad or they could be false advertising in which case you deserve a discount. lumens and par and directly affected by the colors selected, watts put through the leds, the lens that filters the light known as the angle, and the distance from the light. The Lights power exponentially decreases as distance from the led increases. mars doesnt use the best lenses from waht I read. All the ones that do are more expensive though, so best intro light. I read blackstars good too. the mars 2 is supposed to be a mimic of the black dog leds, the only diff is the drivers.


----------



## oilmaker68 (Nov 5, 2014)

Smoken-n-Token said:


> That seems a bit of a paradox to me. How can they advertise its power consumption at 600 watts and then in the description advertised that is half the power consumption than advertised. Its a damn oxymoron.
> 
> It's like three different stages of advertising first we'll lie to you then we'll sort of give you the truth and then you find the truth out on your own


They don't advertise its draw as 600w. The draw is around 250w (which is why I went led) the output it equivalent to 600w hps which is why it's a "600w led".


----------



## oilmaker68 (Nov 5, 2014)

@WazzaX

Just weighed, 4 oz 17g. Not the biggest yield but it's down to grower error rather than the led. 
The buds are amazingly hard and they smell fantastic.


----------



## oilmaker68 (Nov 5, 2014)

Lighterfighter said:


> its not false adverting btw, the wattage of the leds are 5 watt but the drivers only run 50-70% of the max wattage to increase the life of the bulb. The good manufactures base model numbers off the wattage pull, not the capable capacity. the cheaper ones base it of the led max watt x quantity. IF it is not puling what was advertised, I would contact the manufacturer. the driver could be bad or they could be false advertising in which case you deserve a discount. lumens and par and directly affected by the colors selected, watts put through the leds, the lens that filters the light known as the angle, and the distance from the light. The Lights power exponentially decreases as distance from the led increases. mars doesnt use the best lenses from waht I read. All the ones that do are more expensive though, so best intro light. I read blackstars good too. the mars 2 is supposed to be a mimic of the black dog leds, the only diff is the drivers.


Mars make the blackdog led and rebrand it at the factory. It's the actual unit. They do however change the driver for a cheaper unit.


----------



## oilmaker68 (Nov 5, 2014)

WazzaX said:


> mine is dry so I put it in jars this arvo to start curing... made a mistake by not buying enough clip jars  so will be using some coffee ones aswell...I also grabbed some scales and had a finished dry weight of 287 grams from 2 plants plus a heap of garbage that I will try my hand at making bubble hash (never had a crack at hash so im looking forward to it)...I am very happy with my results but still think I can do better next time
> 
> "in the jar" pic...[/QUOTE
> Great work mate. I'm a scrogging with autopots on my next grow so hopefully I'll get a bigger yield. Good times. Not bad for a cheap door stop lol


----------



## Noobie1 (Nov 6, 2014)

287 grams from 2 plants , That's great, I'd be happy with that, If this LED produces it


----------



## WazzaX (Nov 6, 2014)

oilmaker68 said:


> The buds are amazingly hard and they smell fantastic.


thats what its all about


----------



## Bl0nd3y (Nov 6, 2014)

hey guys, i got up to page 9 of the forums, and i think im already sold of this marshydro light.. As i used the ebay australia site, i see theres a topledseller and a marshydroaustralia. I noticed the seller you used was topledseller, but now they seem to be selling the hydro star range... so is marshydro the brand im after, or the seller? lol


----------



## Noobie1 (Nov 6, 2014)

Hi Blond3y ,
I in Australia as well, This is the official seller below, Mine was shipped from Aus as they have stock here, It did also arrive dented in 1 corner, Must of happened in transit to Australia as the dent had a little rust where the paint flicked off , & I contacted them & they were happy for me to send a picture for some kind of refund,
All lights are working & I havn't got around to it yet but I will soon,

http://www.ebay.com.au/sch/marshydro-au/m.html?item=280980995708&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562

Keep us all posted how you get along with the light, & if you use a measuring device, see what watts it really draws,
Bunnings sell these testers for $15, Love to see what results you get, Cheers


----------



## oilmaker68 (Nov 6, 2014)

Noobie1 said:


> 287 grams from 2 plants , That's great, I'd be happy with that, If this LED produces it


Scrogging is the best method with the led. I found that the 2ft height guide meant the taller plants got the most benefit. The buds are solid and super sticky. My advice. Grow clones in a scrog and you will have a great yield.


----------



## oilmaker68 (Nov 6, 2014)

benjaminDANKlin said:


> Great thread. Beautiful grows, brovs. I've been waiting to take the plunge on LED from HPS/MH, after a lot of research and it'd be nice to NOT spend $700 for my first LED, to see if I like it.
> 
> Oilmaker, I'm waiting with baited breath for your weigh-in!


A slightly lower than expected yield of 4.5oz. Grower error is to blame. Different strains caused height issues so the tallest 3 plants got the most from the led. Next time I am scrogging with clones in autopots. 2 plants only in a 1m2 room. I may even post it on here if anyone is interested in it ?


----------



## MAJOR-RED-EYE (Nov 6, 2014)

oilmaker68 said:


> A slightly lower than expected yield of 4.5oz. Grower error is to blame. Different strains caused height issues so the tallest 3 plants got the most from the led. Next time I am scrogging with clones in autopots. 2 plants only in a 1m2 room. I may even post it on here if anyone is interested in it ?


Please do! Id be very interested


----------



## oilmaker68 (Nov 6, 2014)

Here's my opinion on the Mars hydro led to conclude my diary,

The MHLED has been reliable, economical and successful. The plants thrived under its veg mode and bloomed really well. I noticed no difference in performance when switched into flower and the plants developed fantastically well. The buds were hard, sticky and smelled superb. After much thought I decided that I would have been better off scrogging maybe 2 plants as I'd over filled my space. @WazzaX has confirmed this with his yield. The MHLED is a cheapish, well made led which has done a great job. I now feel I can recommend this light to anyone wishing to try LED growing. 

I'd like to thank everyone who has contributed to this thread and those who have helped other new MHLED growers who joined the thread. We are a community within the community so let's keep adding to this thread with our experiences and ideas. 

Oilmaker68


----------



## MAJOR-RED-EYE (Nov 6, 2014)

I'll post a few new pics of mine tomorrow  they are doing well apart from some nute burn I'm going to lollypop the Alaskan ice x super silver tomorrow just a lil because the sheer mass of vegetation covering the stem is pushing the lowest set of leaves down onto the coco and the other 3 haze babies are growing up quick they have caught up in height so at the moment my canopy is even  I'm going to get another 150w mars hydro reflector soon and I may even go the whole way with all 4 plants under the two and supplement with some cfls


----------



## Smoken-n-Token (Nov 6, 2014)

oilmaker68 said:


> They don't advertise its draw as 600w. The draw is around 250w (which is why I went led) the output it equivalent to 600w hps which is why it's a "600w led".


I C.


----------



## WazzaX (Nov 6, 2014)

oilmaker68 said:


> I may even post it on here if anyone is interested in it ?


I hope you do mate...its been fun


----------



## WazzaX (Nov 6, 2014)

MAJOR-RED-EYE said:


> I'll post a few new pics of mine tomorrow


looking forward to it


----------



## Noobie1 (Nov 6, 2014)

Hi All ,

Just wanted to ask any or all of the MarsHydro users out there, Or any other models that have the 2 switches, 
Has any one tried growing in Veg stage with both the Growth & Bloom Buttons on at the same time, It does produce Much more light & of course chews more electricity , But just wanted to see if any one thinks it would speed up the process, Or will it put the plants into stress & hinder the plants growth even though you stay on 18hours light & 6hours dark, Anyone's thoughts or knowledge would be great,

Cheers


----------



## Bl0nd3y (Nov 7, 2014)

Noobie1 said:


> Hi Blond3y ,
> I in Australia as well, This is the official seller below, Mine was shipped from Aus as they have stock here, It did also arrive dented in 1 corner, Must of happened in transit to Australia as the dent had a little rust where the paint flicked off , & I contacted them & they were happy for me to send a picture for some kind of refund,
> All lights are working & I havn't got around to it yet but I will soon,
> 
> ...



Cheers Noobie1,
I also found decent reviews for the LED light that TOPLEDSELLER is selling, although i noticed they have since changed their lights to HydroStar, but by the looks of the two, they look exactly the same. Most likely same factory makes them, so im gonna be putting bids on a few to try get a bargain. Did you get the one with the veg and bloom switch? I noticed they started selling some slightly cheaper which dont have the Veg and Bloom switch, and they told me its not required as its a full spectrum light. 
I was thinking if i get two of these 

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/MarsHydro-300W-LED-Grow-Light-IR-Veg-Flower-Hydroponic-Pro-Lighting-Lamp-Panel-/281202441128?pt=AU_Seed_Starting_Hydroponics&hash=item4178f8bba8

and during Bloom i was thinking perhaps using a few extra red LED globes in the corners of the tent. I have alot of the photography lamp attachments like this - http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Photography-Photo-Light-Lamp-bulb-Single-Holder-E27-Socket-Flash-Bracket-Studio-/151037927450?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item232a8fe01a

and http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Studio-Twin-Double-E27-AC-Swivel-Socket-Umbrella-Bracket-Flash-Lamp-Bulb-Holder/251302425909?_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=20140107090050&meid=e4da2fb3db3543c19beadd41bdb23d68&pid=100011&prg=20140107090050&rk=2&rkt=10&sd=301301075613

Also after reading this thread i liked the idea of using the UV globes during the flowering to increase the yield so iv decided to get creative with a crappy old ikea lamp i was about to chuck in the bin lol.... its a pole with 3 light sockets (size E14) on ebay i found converters (E14 to E27 sockets) so im hoping i could use normal UV globes for a center lamp (the crappy ikea one) ... 
is it just normal UV light bulbs you can use, or must it be particular UV bulb? 

Ill also get one of those testers.... is it a LUX meter im after? or is it called something else? 
Cheers for the link BTW


----------



## Bl0nd3y (Nov 7, 2014)

oilmaker68 said:


> Here's my opinion on the Mars hydro led to conclude my diary,
> 
> The MHLED has been reliable, economical and successful. The plants thrived under its veg mode and bloomed really well. I noticed no difference in performance when switched into flower and the plants developed fantastically well. The buds were hard, sticky and smelled superb. After much thought I decided that I would have been better off scrogging maybe 2 plants as I'd over filled my space. @WazzaX has confirmed this with his yield. The MHLED is a cheapish, well made led which has done a great job. I now feel I can recommend this light to anyone wishing to try LED growing.
> 
> ...


Im a complete newbie when it comes to growing, and getting familiar with the terms...sorry to be such a blonde but...what does scrogging mean? LOL


----------



## MAJOR-RED-EYE (Nov 7, 2014)

Scrogging means screen of green it's where instead of letting your plants grow tall into one main head of flower you top it so it branches out and set up a net a few inches above your pots to spread the branches out so all the branches get even light and stay at equal distance from your light so each branch makes a nice big head of flower instead of you just having the one


----------



## MAJOR-RED-EYE (Nov 7, 2014)

Hey dudes just took this quick snap  I'm not sure weather to lollipop the larger one in the top left or not now after a closer inspection and having a node count and believe it or not she is at the 16th node! and soooo tightly spaced it's unbelievable i can't even fit my little finger in between nodes. I don't want to hinder any lower bud sites so I think I may just tidy up a few more of the worst burnt leafs and wait till the flowering stretch kicks in so I actually have some room to get in there. It only set in so fast because I upped the feed to closer to the amounts botanicare recommend and gave them a good watering with it to last while I was away for a couple days thinking they haven't had a problem at all taking it so far they and they would be fine but by the time I was home it had already done the damage but the new growth is coming through clear and it's still early days so ohhh well shit happens there's ple of time for them to recover


----------



## thx.1138 (Nov 7, 2014)

Noobie1 said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> Just wanted to ask any or all of the MarsHydro users out there, Or any other models that have the 2 switches,
> Has any one tried growing in Veg stage with both the Growth & Bloom Buttons on at the same time, It does produce Much more light & of course chews more electricity , But just wanted to see if any one thinks it would speed up the process, Or will it put the plants into stress & hinder the plants growth even though you stay on 18hours light & 6hours dark, Anyone's thoughts or knowledge would be great,
> ...


I have tried to veg with my Area 51's (the RW150) with the reds and whites on together and its been too stressful on both my Alien OG and my Darkstar. They stopped reaching within two days and I could tell growth was inhibited by the stressing. I went back to the whites only and things went back to normal. Both strains like the red and white together in bloom mode. 

I have two Mars II 700's and they are fantastic. I have been running TGA's Space Jill in clone form for two years under various light configurations, including 600 and 1000 HPS, and the Mars II 700's have produce far tastier, more potent and equal yielding buds.
I like the lack of a secondary lens, which gives you more room to play with height for different plants and strains, and also gives some dispersion to the fixture that is not found in the fixtures that use secondary lenses. You can bleach your plants easily with fixtures that use such lenses. Area 51 RW 150's use these lenses, and perhaps this is part of the reason for the extra stressing of the two strains when the red was added in veg.

I have recently started to use my Mars II 700's for vegging as the lack of a secondary lens seems to be going easier on the plants, dispersing the light well, and producing vigorously. My bloom includes the fixtures with secondary lenses I have found success with, including two Area 51 RW 150's and one Growblu 120x3. I am happy with these setups. We all tinker like mad, me included, so it'll change next time around I am sure.


----------



## Mandangleow (Nov 7, 2014)

I'd like to go with one of these reflector style MarsHydro LED in my 3ft x 3ft veg tent, but I'm not too sure if the 2 panel 300 watt unit will provide a large enough foot print. I'm only vegging with it. It will be 6-9 plants for 3-6 weeks before flipping under my hps. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## MAJOR-RED-EYE (Nov 7, 2014)

Mandangleow said:


> I'd like to go with one of these reflector style MarsHydro LED in my 3ft x 3ft veg tent, but I'm not too sure if the 2 panel 300 watt unit will provide a large enough foot print. I'm only vegging with it. It will be 6-9 plants for 3-6 weeks before flipping under my hps.
> 
> Any thoughts?


I think you would be better with two of the 150w reflector units just because each panel is slightly rectangular and the 2 panel unit has them both mounted together length ways to cover a longer narrower area if you had two of the 150w units you could put them side by side with the slightly longer sides together to get optimum coverage over a more square area


----------



## oilmaker68 (Nov 7, 2014)

Mandangleow said:


> I'd like to go with one of these reflector style MarsHydro LED in my 3ft x 3ft veg tent, but I'm not too sure if the 2 panel 300 watt unit will provide a large enough foot print. I'm only vegging with it. It will be 6-9 plants for 3-6 weeks before flipping under my hps.
> 
> Any thoughts?


600w in a room that size going by the footprint needed to veg


----------



## oilmaker68 (Nov 7, 2014)

Noobie1 said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> Just wanted to ask any or all of the MarsHydro users out there, Or any other models that have the 2 switches,
> Has any one tried growing in Veg stage with both the Growth & Bloom Buttons on at the same time, It does produce Much more light & of course chews more electricity , But just wanted to see if any one thinks it would speed up the process, Or will it put the plants into stress & hinder the plants growth even though you stay on 18hours light & 6hours dark, Anyone's thoughts or knowledge would be great,
> ...


i only used the veg button as that was the instruction from the manufacturer, it vegged very well so ill use that again


----------



## oilmaker68 (Nov 7, 2014)

WazzaX said:


> I hope you do mate...its been fun


#it has been fun mate and ive enjoyed every minute, I'll start as soon as my autopots are in and ive picked which two clones im gonna go with


----------



## Noobie1 (Nov 7, 2014)

thx.1138 said:


> I have tried to veg with my Area 51's (the RW150) with the reds and whites on together and its been too stressful on both my Alien OG and my Darkstar. They stopped reaching within two days and I could tell growth was inhibited by the stressing. I went back to the whites only and things went back to normal. Both strains like the red and white together in bloom mode.
> 
> I have two Mars II 700's and they are fantastic. I have been running TGA's Space Jill in clone form for two years under various light configurations, including 600 and 1000 HPS, and the Mars II 700's have produce far tastier, more potent and equal yielding buds.
> I like the lack of a secondary lens, which gives you more room to play with height for different plants and strains, and also gives some dispersion to the fixture that is not found in the fixtures that use secondary lenses. You can bleach your plants easily with fixtures that use such lenses. Area 51 RW 150's use these lenses, and perhaps this is part of the reason for the extra stressing of the two strains when the red was added in veg.
> ...








Cheers thx.1138 , How far above are you keeping your LEDS, Everyyyyy one is telling me different, But of course the people telling me different is people who have never used LEDs, So at the moment, I have them at 2 foot & I am in 2nd week stage but things are still looking a little small in there,

Thanks once again guys & gals


----------



## Noobie1 (Nov 7, 2014)

WazzaX said:


> yeh theres 1 more tuck to do in that corner...need another 2cm growth to reach the string lol









Hey @WazzaX , I think you stated earlier you are from down under too, I am also. I see when @oilmaker68 talks about feeding the girls magnecal/calmAg , Is there any particular brand I should look for down here in Aus, I am getting the same Bad yellowing on most of the girls & the growing is slow, I at first thought it may be the LEDs where to close, I now have them raised to 2 foot above , Then I was thinking I may have burnt the roots " Overdose", But then I question my self & I don't think I would have as I was only using 1/4 of what the bottle says, Then I flushed & NO change.
Then I also think that I may not be giving them enough, I think I mentioned before, I am using the Canna Vega , & also small amount of the rhizotonic ,

Now this is all just blurted out, Mmmm feel better now


----------



## Noobie1 (Nov 7, 2014)

Bl0nd3y said:


> Cheers Noobie1,
> I also found decent reviews for the LED light that TOPLEDSELLER is selling, although i noticed they have since changed their lights to HydroStar, but by the looks of the two, they look exactly the same. Most likely same factory makes them, so im gonna be putting bids on a few to try get a bargain. Did you get the one with the veg and bloom switch? I noticed they started selling some slightly cheaper which dont have the Veg and Bloom switch, and they told me its not required as its a full spectrum light.
> I was thinking if i get two of these
> 
> ...






Hi @Bl0nd3y ,

About the 2 different models of the Marshydro LEDs , I decided to ask them what the difference was,
Below is my Q & A to them.

Also on that Bunnings Meter Tester it is called ARLEC Energy cost meter, Just check in the electrical part you should find it,
& If you wanted to measure the Lumens or LUX , I see there are apps out there for Smartphones which can measure that,
How good or true it works is something else, I have my self a new smart phone that has a sensor built in, I will give that a try in a few days.

*Dear marshydro-au,Hi there,

I just wanted to ask, What is the most popular for most people to buy,
This item you have here, OR
MarsHydro Reflector 600w Led Grow Light - eBay item number: 280980995708

I see 1 has full white WLEDS & the other has all other colours & 2 switch's,
Hope you can answer this,
Thanks


Reply
*
Hi there,
Thank you for your interest in our lights again,I think the 600W reflector is more popular in our customers,because the Reflector designed for two swtiches and we add IR leds to this light,tR led is good for plants in blooming stage,compared with the white one,the Reflector is more powerful,so I recommend that you can purchase our 600w Reflector again,and you have my email,the next purchase we can give you some discounts,hope this information can help you.

Best regards
Annie


----------



## WazzaX (Nov 7, 2014)

Noobie1 said:


> Hey @WazzaX , I think you stated earlier you are from down under too, I am also. I see when @oilmaker68 talks about feeding the girls magnecal/calmAg , Is there any particular brand I should look for down here in Aus, I am getting the same Bad yellowing on most of the girls & the growing is slow, I at first thought it may be the LEDs where to close, I now have them raised to 2 foot above , Then I was thinking I may have burnt the roots " Overdose", But then I question my self & I don't think I would have as I was only using 1/4 of what the bottle says, Then I flushed & NO change.
> Then I also think that I may not be giving them enough, I think I mentioned before, I am using the Canna Vega , & also small amount of the rhizotonic ,
> 
> Now this is all just blurted out, Mmmm feel better now


I think you need to relax a little lol...you said earlier they were 2 weeks old and you've done all that stuff above...leave them alone lol...99% of changes take a good 3-5 days to see any effects and will only effect new growth...keep it simple...learn your plants ...keep a good PH using quality water...start light on the nutes and build it up as your plants tell you they want more... 

this is all I use... again *keeping it simple 

Nutes:

Veg: GH Calimagic
GH Flora Nova Grow 1 part

Flower:
GH Calimagic
GH Flora Nova Bloom 1 part*


----------



## Noobie1 (Nov 7, 2014)

WazzaX said:


> I think you need to relax a little lol...you said earlier they were 2 weeks old and you've done all that stuff above...leave them alone lol...99% of changes take a good 3-5 days to see any effects and will only effect new growth...keep it simple...learn your plants ...keep a good PH using quality water...start light on the nutes and build it up as your plants tell you they want more...
> 
> this is all I use... again *keeping it simple
> 
> ...





Yeah I had I had family member come over yesterday & he is a HPS grower through & through, So he was saying they should be at least 10inchs in height by now, Which they are not, Hence why I question my self, Is it the lights or nutes,
Anyway, I know I will work it out , I see the KISS bit, But lol you missed the last letter out


----------



## Bl0nd3y (Nov 7, 2014)

MAJOR-RED-EYE said:


> Scrogging means screen of green it's where instead of letting your plants grow tall into one main head of flower you top it so it branches out and set up a net a few inches above your pots to spread the branches out so all the branches get even light and stay at equal distance from your light so each branch makes a nice big head of flower instead of you just having the one


Cheers Major-red-eye  that makes sense...ill have to add some netting/wire to the shopping list


----------



## Bl0nd3y (Nov 7, 2014)

Noobie1 said:


> Hi @Bl0nd3y ,
> 
> About the 2 different models of the Marshydro LEDs , I decided to ask them what the difference was,
> Below is my Q & A to them.
> ...



an energy cost meter, sweet, ill head out to bunnings early next week and grab one.
Im glad you sent that, because i just brought the cheaper Mars Hydro "old edition", which i proberbly should have purchased the reflector model. I asked them to cancel the purchase and they were happy to cancel it for me so i can buy the reflector model. Funnily enough i sent them a similar message....you can imagine how many times these people are asked this question hahaha. 
What potting medium are you using... I assumed soiless potting mix referred to clays and fibres, but while looking up mixes most seem to include worm castings, some even include Lime, and mexican bat dung? by lime i dont know if they are referring to Lime as in the powder, or lime as in the fruit.... thats the only downside to living in aus and searching for recommended mediums, we dont have easy access to Mexican bat shit lol. For a first timer and for use with a LED light what medium do you think is the more superior, or is it a case of trial and error. I was thinking of mixing my own - with coir, perlite, and clay beads... i need something that wont attrack Gnats, as we have a Gnat problem in the area.


----------



## rob333 (Nov 7, 2014)

oilmaker68 said:


> hi y'all
> 
> today i received my Mars Hydro LED growlight. I have raised my Fem seeds with 2x300w CFLs but felt it lacked power and penetration when it came to veg. I already tried the cfls with 2 x Lemon ice seeds i had and they haven't grown well into veg so decided i needed another LED.
> 
> ...


hey hey can u inbox ur dry weight from that mars pls bro


----------



## Noobie1 (Nov 7, 2014)

Bl0nd3y said:


> an energy cost meter, sweet, ill head out to bunnings early next week and grab one.
> Im glad you sent that, because i just brought the cheaper Mars Hydro "old edition", which i proberbly should have purchased the reflector model. I asked them to cancel the purchase and they were happy to cancel it for me so i can buy the reflector model. Funnily enough i sent them a similar message....you can imagine how many times these people are asked this question hahaha.
> What potting medium are you using... I assumed soiless potting mix referred to clays and fibres, but while looking up mixes most seem to include worm castings, some even include Lime, and mexican bat dung? by lime i dont know if they are referring to Lime as in the powder, or lime as in the fruit.... thats the only downside to living in aus and searching for recommended mediums, we dont have easy access to Mexican bat shit lol. For a first timer and for use with a LED light what medium do you think is the more superior, or is it a case of trial and error. I was thinking of mixing my own - with coir, perlite, and clay beads... i need something that wont attrack Gnats, as we have a Gnat problem in the area.




Hi again @Bl0nd3y ,
I paid through my butt, But because it was my first time, I paid that little bit more & got the " CANNA TERRA PROFESSIONAL GROW MEDIA 50 LITRES BAG " It was $45 from the local Hydro shop which is on the south coast of NSW, That's what I was recommended & I think its the best you can get, I also added perlite , Just a few hand fulls in the mix.

And as for the case of trial and error, I am in the same boat, That's why I bought all recommended products so if any thing went wrong, I know its me, Not the Nutrients & soils I am using ,
I wouldn't be adding worms or bat shit to the indoor mix, You don't want to bring any diseases from out side in,
Worms Are great when used on the out side plants, But under lights, I believe its no good.

Hope this sort of helps, Keep every thing fresh inside your new grow room,
Also keep me updated on what else you do, That would be great.


----------



## Bl0nd3y (Nov 7, 2014)

Noobie1 said:


> Hi again @Bl0nd3y ,
> I paid through my butt, But because it was my first time, I paid that little bit more & got the " CANNA TERRA PROFESSIONAL GROW MEDIA 50 LITRES BAG " It was $45 from the local Hydro shop which is on the south coast of NSW, That's what I was recommended & I think its the best you can get, I also added perlite , Just a few hand fulls in the mix.
> 
> And as for the case of trial and error, I am in the same boat, That's why I bought all recommended products so if any thing went wrong, I know its me, Not the Nutrients & soils I am using ,
> ...



great advice, i will give the worm castings a miss then. i thought it was odd that these "hydro" mixes had worm castings etc in it, especially if its an indoors garden. I have heard that the Canna mixes are the best, but does that mean you have to use only the canna line of nutrients? Suppose no harm if i do, as iv read they seem to be ok aswell. 

Just finished setting up the tent, got my two 10" fans and duction leading outside....just waiting on the lights...oh and the seeds, lol. im gonna attempt to make a carbon filter to put behind the extraction fan that blows outside, apparent chucks wipes and crushed charcoal in layers...dont know how effective it is, but time will tell. Did you buy feminized seeds? I brought plant hormones estrogen (Phytoestrogens) and thought id try soaking the seeds in that, aswell as the peeled fruit in paper bag trick.


----------



## Noobie1 (Nov 7, 2014)

Bl0nd3y said:


> great advice, i will give the worm castings a miss then. i thought it was odd that these "hydro" mixes had worm castings etc in it, especially if its an indoors garden. I have heard that the Canna mixes are the best, but does that mean you have to use only the canna line of nutrients? Suppose no harm if i do, as iv read they seem to be ok aswell.
> 
> Just finished setting up the tent, got my two 10" fans and duction leading outside....just waiting on the lights...oh and the seeds, lol. im gonna attempt to make a carbon filter to put behind the extraction fan that blows outside, apparent chucks wipes and crushed charcoal in layers...dont know how effective it is, but time will tell. Did you buy feminized seeds? I brought plant hormones estrogen (Phytoestrogens) and thought id try soaking the seeds in that, aswell as the peeled fruit in paper bag trick.










Hey @Bl0nd3y ,
Sounds like your gunna have a great set up, 
As for the seeds, I bought a few strains of feminized seeds from " seedsman.com " Great site, Each time i ordered they arrived, Now Tried & now tested my self numerous times, 100% success rate compared to straight jiffy pots
The best way to get them sprouted is to get a small saucer plate, double or triple Line it with some toilet paper or some tissues , I try to use non bleached ones, " Just me " , Make sure they are soaked with just normal rain water if you can, Tap water is fine, Depends where you are , Once soaked, Cover with glad wrap & put in a DARK WARM place & tell you what, With in 24 to 30 hours, You will see your girls are hatched, I used to then put straight into little jiffy pots, But now that I buy the CANNA TERRA PROFESSIONAL GROW MEDIA " , I then use a small pot & put straight into the medium, & they'll take off straight away, Then you can put under your lights,
& as for the charcoal filters & all that, You wont need that for awhile, Well I haven't yet, Its not till later you'll need it if it all starts to smell, My neighbours are far & few between so I should be right for the smell as of now,
If you don't mind me asking, What state are you in.......

Talk soon, I am only 2 weeks in front of you


----------



## hotshotisdashit (Nov 8, 2014)

Good job Oil and Wazza both. You've both given me inspiration and faith to purchase one of these lights. I do have a few questions. Either or anyone can answer.
1. In a 5x5 tent would you use two mars 900 or two 196x3 reflectors for this space?
2. Would I need an air conditioner to cool this tent? Did either of you have temp problems?
3. Did either of you have to contact customer service for support or with problems? (Heard one poster was told just be happy with the product.) Didn't sit well with me.


----------



## oilmaker68 (Nov 9, 2014)

rob333 said:


> hey hey can u inbox ur dry weight from that mars pls bro


Dry weight was 4.5oz.


----------



## oilmaker68 (Nov 9, 2014)

hotshotisdashit said:


> Good job Oil and Wazza both. You've both given me inspiration and faith to purchase one of these lights. I do have a few questions. Either or anyone can answer.
> 1. In a 5x5 tent would you use two mars 900 or two 196x3 reflectors for this space?
> 2. Would I need an air conditioner to cool this tent? Did either of you have temp problems?
> 3. Did either of you have to contact customer service for support or with problems? (Heard one poster was told just be happy with the product.) Didn't sit well with me.


Hey bro, 

I am sure it is a 1m2 per 600w footprint so I'd check the manufacturer site for the 900w model. What you need is to create a nice overlap so you get optimum yield. 
2, heat was no issue at all as it runs at 22c so it's only in summer when everyone fights the heat that adjustments need to be made

3, I only spoke to them once but they were polite, helpful and rapid with their response. A rep did leave a message on here thanking me for creating a journal but admin removed it. 

I've had no problems thus far whatsoever


----------



## oilmaker68 (Nov 9, 2014)

Noobie1 said:


> Yeah I had I had family member come over yesterday & he is a HPS grower through & through, So he was saying they should be at least 10inchs in height by now, Which they are not, Hence why I question my self, Is it the lights or nutes,
> Anyway, I know I will work it out , I see the KISS bit, But lol you missed the last letter out


K.I.S.S. Rules to follow

1, don't feed Nything to your plant until A) yellowing occurs or B) six sets of leaves have grown. Whichever comes first. 
2, PH levels are essential. 5.5-6.2 is where all nutes are best absorbed
3, Leds won't burn your plants, however, light stress is an issue due to the high concentration of lumens. Keep your led 20-24" away or the recommended distance from the manufacturer 
4, keep nutes to simple formulas, grow (1 bottle complete) bloom (1 bottle complete) PK boost. Learn how your plants feed and then fiddle with other additives
5, if in doubt, flush it out. A flush and the. Re-nute may solve salt build ups etc. 
6, be patient. Nothing happens quickly when a plant needs to recover from a deficiency. 
7, spend time watching how your plant grows ie up the bushes out, up then bushes out. This will teach you what to expect in future. 

I'll add more as I think of them


----------



## oilmaker68 (Nov 9, 2014)

Noobie1 said:


> Cheers thx.1138 , How far above are you keeping your LEDS, Everyyyyy one is telling me different, But of course the people telling me different is people who have never used LEDs, So at the moment, I have them at 2 foot & I am in 2nd week stage but things are still looking a little small in there,
> 
> Thanks once again guys & gals


I kept mine at 2ft all the way through and had no issues.


----------



## rob333 (Nov 9, 2014)

oilmaker68 said:


> Dry weight was 4.5oz.


was that a 300w led man ?
im running 2 180w ufo,s from vipar just wanted to see how u went with it


----------



## rob333 (Nov 9, 2014)

oilmaker68 said:


> I kept mine at 2ft all the way through and had no issues.


in cm man how far to keep the lights away i have both my 180watts about 10 cm away from the plant u think that's to close ?


----------



## Noobie1 (Nov 9, 2014)

rob333 said:


> in cm man how far to keep the lights away i have both my 180watts about 10 cm away from the plant u think that's to close ?





2 feet =60.96 centimetres


----------



## WazzaX (Nov 10, 2014)

end of week 1 flower just before lights on... everything is going well and I will continue to tuck under the net for approx another week (tucked again after I took this pic)... its going to be a tight fit but hey im not complaining lol

end of week 1 flower pic...


----------



## Noobie1 (Nov 10, 2014)

rob333 said:


> was that a 300w led man ?
> im running 2 180w ufo,s from vipar just wanted to see how u went with it






Hey @rob333 , I think @oilmaker68 is using the 600watt same as a few of us on this thread


WazzaX said:


> end of week 1 flower just before lights on... everything is going well and I will continue to tuck under the net for approx another week (tucked again after I took this pic)... its going to be a tight fit but hey im not complaining lol
> 
> end of week 1 flower pic...
> 
> View attachment 3290612




Looking good @WazzaX


----------



## oilmaker68 (Nov 10, 2014)

rob333 said:


> was that a 300w led man ?
> im running 2 180w ufo,s from vipar just wanted to see how u went with it


It was a 600w BUT my yield shouldn't be a benchmark. I had three different strains that needed different height requirements so the smaller plants didn't get enough light. @WazzaX's yield is more characteristic of what to expect.


----------



## oilmaker68 (Nov 10, 2014)

rob333 said:


> in cm man how far to keep the lights away i have both my 180watts about 10 cm away from the plant u think that's to close ?


60cm mate.


----------



## oilmaker68 (Nov 10, 2014)

oilmaker68 said:


> 60cm mate.


I'd say no nearer than 30 cm s away with a 180w led. But another test is the white paper test. Get a sheet of white paper and put it under the light. Move it away and when the spectrum starts to separate then that's too far.


----------



## MaryJaneAdvocate (Nov 10, 2014)

Thought I would chime in a bit on how things are going here with my NLxBB Autoflower. I had vegged her under a 150watt DS100 LED and she did very well, outgrowing her soil counterparts quickly. As soon as I got the new tent and light I set it up and got her in there wiht more head room and the more powerful light. 

She did great and I started noticing problems quickly as I wrote it off as LED bleaching. It is w=not and boy will I never make that mistake again. I have a horrible magnesium defficiency. Like I said earlier in the post, do not get lazy with the calmag supplements. Now my plant has suffered from a mistake I should have been keen with as I watch it so carefully. Lesson learned. This is the first Hydro grow I've done so I feel a bit of a beginner again and didn't check the signs that I know the best. Dumb! 

MJA


----------



## Noobie1 (Nov 10, 2014)

Found this else where, Thanks to snoopy85, All credit to him, I think this is a great guide along with Pics,
May help a few of us

http://forum.sensiseeds.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=6499


----------



## oilmaker68 (Nov 10, 2014)

MaryJaneAdvocate said:


> Thought I would chime in a bit on how things are going here with my NLxBB Autoflower. I had vegged her under a 150watt DS100 LED and she did very well, outgrowing her soil counterparts quickly. As soon as I got the new tent and light I set it up and got her in there wiht more head room and the more powerful light.
> 
> She did great and I started noticing problems quickly as I wrote it off as LED bleaching. It is w=not and boy will I never make that mistake again. I have a horrible magnesium defficiency. Like I said earlier in the post, do not get lazy with the calmag supplements. Now my plant has suffered from a mistake I should have been keen with as I watch it so carefully. Lesson learned. This is the first Hydro grow I've done so I feel a bit of a beginner again and didn't check the signs that I know the best. Dumb!
> 
> MJA


Shit bro ! 

Bad times, I have stated very clearly on here that LED causes the plants to absorb nutes at different amounts. Calmag is a must 


Hope you get every thing sorted


----------



## oilmaker68 (Nov 10, 2014)

Noobie1 said:


> Found this else where, Thanks to snoopy85, All credit to him, I think this is a great guide along with Pics,
> May help a few of us
> 
> http://forum.sensiseeds.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=6499


Great link !


----------



## rob333 (Nov 10, 2014)

oilmaker68 said:


> Great link !


----------



## rob333 (Nov 10, 2014)

oilmaker68 said:


> Great link !


thanks for the reply man ill spear u some pics of my girls 20 days from seed there looking pretty damn good heres some from 10 days old


----------



## Noobie1 (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## MaryJaneAdvocate (Nov 11, 2014)

The more I thought about it, and the more research I did showed me that I could have magnesium def., phosphate def., or potassium toxicity., lol. What a ride I'm taking with Hydro along with the MH light now!! Well I then started to realize my babies were showing these same signs. I'm like no way do they have that, not a chance in hell. So I am going to turn the light from 20-4 to 18-6. I believe it is a possibility that the sheer amount of light is stressing them, even though they are the plants that can live with 24hr lights. I don't think they can with this type of power though. 

I also realized that you guys would have had at the most 18/6 and didn't have these problems so that will be my baseline from now on.

MJA


----------



## MAJOR-RED-EYE (Nov 11, 2014)

MJA Have you been using calmag? I've been giving mine some until last week because I used a lil too much grow nutrient and burned them they have recovered well after feeding them ph adjusted water for a week  I have come to the conclusion the last of the yellowing on my leaves may be mild mag def from a whole week of plain water feeding so today I've gave them a good watering with calmag in and I'm going to start again with nutes next feed. my main problem is having 4 strains and some of them are a different age so feeding is complicated each one seems to like a different level of feed. 

I'm definitely going to order another mars hydro reflector 150w next week for the cabinet grow and put one each side to take advantage of every inch of space and flower all 4 in there  and I've just got a cheap budget 4" inline fan + carbon filter kit off eBay for smell reduction if it's noisy I'll build a foam lined box around the fan unit and make a mini version of my old home made silencer


----------



## oilmaker68 (Nov 12, 2014)

rob333 said:


> thanks for the reply man ill spear u some pics of my girls 20 days from seed there looking pretty damn good heres some from 10 days old


They are looking nice bro.


----------



## paramountads (Nov 12, 2014)

@oilmaker68 I tried searching your posts but didnt see it. Are you using 5ml per gallon of calmag for these grows? Having issues with mine and trying to get things squared away. Im using 5 but may up it to 6.25 or even 7.5


----------



## Noobie1 (Nov 12, 2014)

Just a thought to all using the Marshydro with the Growth & bloom buttons ,
Does any one have any theory's to why you couldn't use both switches at the same time in veg phase,
When both switches are on, You then of course get the full spectrum going from the start & also the full wattage, which of course will penetrate even better .

Any thoughts guys & gals


----------



## WazzaX (Nov 12, 2014)

Noobie1 said:


> Just a thought to all using the Marshydro with the Growth & bloom buttons ,
> Does any one have any theory's to why you couldn't use both switches at the same time in veg phase,


well... some say its the same as making a hadron collider if you turn both switches on during veg...but you should try it and be this threads guinea pig...but if a blackhole suddenly happens in your grow tent and sucks out all your plants don't be blaming me


----------



## Noobie1 (Nov 12, 2014)

Man your smoko must be good, Can I have some


----------



## WazzaX (Nov 12, 2014)

lol...ok ill be serious then...I think in early stages of growth it just wouldn't need that part of the spectrum so its an easy way to save power...although it would be a good test to see any differences but you would probably need 2 rooms growing the same strain for a proper comparison


----------



## Noobie1 (Nov 12, 2014)

No yes wazza, That was my thoughts, But thought I would see what others think,

P.S - I wasn't joking , Please share


----------



## oilmaker68 (Nov 13, 2014)

paramountads said:


> @oilmaker68 I tried searching your posts but didnt see it. Are you using 5ml per gallon of calmag for these grows? Having issues with mine and trying to get things squared away. Im using 5 but may up it to 6.25 or even 7.5


No dude. I use magne-cal+ and its At 2ml per litre. If you have too much mg or Cal it can cause deficiencies of other nutes. Lower your level to the recommendations on the bottle.


----------



## oilmaker68 (Nov 13, 2014)

WazzaX said:


> well... some say its the same as making a hadron collider if you turn both switches on during veg...but you should try it and be this threads guinea pig...but if a blackhole suddenly happens in your grow tent and sucks out all your plants don't be blaming me


Bahahahahahaha quality


----------



## oilmaker68 (Nov 13, 2014)

Noobie1 said:


> No yes wazza, That was my thoughts, But thought I would see what others think,
> 
> P.S - I wasn't joking , Please share


Try it. Only one way to find out. I don't see it being an issue. My BUDMASTER led is full spectrum from start to finish so it should work as intended. I am just started my clones under the MHLed so I may give it a try.


----------



## Noobie1 (Nov 13, 2014)

oilmaker68 said:


> Try it. Only one way to find out. I don't see it being an issue. My BUDMASTER led is full spectrum from start to finish so it should work as intended. I am just started my clones under the MHLed so I may give it a try.




Yeah I think it wouldn't do any harm, Just chew more electricity, Marshydro sells their other one which are the exact same, 
But in black & NO switches, All specs are the same , Me thinks the 2 switches is good, But a gimmick


----------



## paramountads (Nov 13, 2014)

@oilmaker68 thanks, I'm using 5ml per gallon which is close to 2 per litter. I posted pictures of my issues and they're saying 1/4 tsp per gallon of Epsom salts for the Mag deficiency. Hopefully that will take care of my problem. Love this thread BTW, only reason I went with a Mars 2. Probably getting a second unit soon too. They should offer you a free light lol.


----------



## Bl0nd3y (Nov 14, 2014)

Noobie1 said:


> Hey @Bl0nd3y ,
> Sounds like your gunna have a great set up,
> As for the seeds, I bought a few strains of feminized seeds from " seedsman.com " Great site, Each time i ordered they arrived, Now Tried & now tested my self numerous times, 100% success rate compared to straight jiffy pots
> The best way to get them sprouted is to get a small saucer plate, double or triple Line it with some toilet paper or some tissues , I try to use non bleached ones, " Just me " , Make sure they are soaked with just normal rain water if you can, Tap water is fine, Depends where you are , Once soaked, Cover with glad wrap & put in a DARK WARM place & tell you what, With in 24 to 30 hours, You will see your girls are hatched, I used to then put straight into little jiffy pots, But now that I buy the CANNA TERRA PROFESSIONAL GROW MEDIA " , I then use a small pot & put straight into the medium, & they'll take off straight away, Then you can put under your lights,
> ...


Yay... i FINALLY received my seeds. As im in WA we have the strictest customs....even standard veggie seeds are prohibited from importing from other parts of australia, so its a bit of a challenge but Marijuanna-seeds.nl came through (with lots of freebies aswell)... ill add seedsman.com to the list of seed banks, cheers for that 

Your going to be alot more than 2 weeks infront, as i dont get my canna coco medium until thursday. I dont have feminized seeds so i have all 15 of the seeds i received sitting in a netted bag with banana peel, and iv separated two and have them soaking in Phytoestrogens (plant estrogen). It wont exactly confirm IF it works to feminize seeds BUT if a male pops up after using either method, ill know personally that it doesnt work for me. 

Iv decided on Canna Coco coir, perlite/vermiculite, and clay pebbles mixed as a medium.
My Hydro lights arrived - i STUPIDLY got the mars2 5w leds which dont have the veg and flower switch, so im a little disappointed in myself...wish i had read the listing properly. But i won a 300W LED for $55 free shipping of their original older models aswell.

The nutes im having a VERY hard time trying to figure out which is best. I thought i would stick with the Canna Coco range, but after doing further reading, their seems to be very common issues with deficiency when using this brand, and apparently they have started diluting their nutes, Aswell as their Nutes all being formulated for people with a 200ppm water supply... 
and while i havent tested my own water supply yet, i feel their may be something of equal or better quality without the huge price tag.I suppose i might just have to purchase it once, and perhaps take note of all the ingredients to find a better alternative. Hahaha listen to me asking about nutrients mixes, and what one to use...i suppose thats all part of the science/skill behind growing really, is finding the perfect balance of feeding nutes, and if it were so easy, it will be marketed as "all you need grow nutrients" lol. 

Most reviews i come across for nutrients are for US growers, so the products i see which people are highly recommending we cant even get here in Australia,


----------



## TheYokel (Nov 14, 2014)

Can you get Botanicare in Aussieland?


----------



## Noobie1 (Nov 14, 2014)

Bl0nd3y said:


> Yay... i FINALLY received my seeds. As im in WA we have the strictest customs....even standard veggie seeds are prohibited from importing from other parts of australia, so its a bit of a challenge but Marijuanna-seeds.nl came through (with lots of freebies aswell)... ill add seedsman.com to the list of seed banks, cheers for that
> 
> Your going to be alot more than 2 weeks infront, as i dont get my canna coco medium until thursday. I dont have feminized seeds so i have all 15 of the seeds i received sitting in a netted bag with banana peel, and iv separated two and have them soaking in Phytoestrogens (plant estrogen). It wont exactly confirm IF it works to feminize seeds BUT if a male pops up after using either method, ill know personally that it doesnt work for me.
> 
> ...





Hey @Bl0nd3y ,

Great to hear your almost there, I seen online how to pick a female seed from a male , Not sure if its true, I am giving that a go now, Here is a link - 




As for the 300W LED for $55 free shipping, That's a bargain.

& yeah as for nutes, Each to their own, But see what works for you, Keep me posted on how you go.

Try thewet paper towel trick on 1 or 2 of your seeds, Just plain water, Keep it dark & warm ,You will be suprized.

Talk soon


----------



## Bl0nd3y (Nov 14, 2014)

TheYokel said:


> Can you get Botanicare in Aussieland?


Noop, we seem to have a very limited range and miss out on the good stuff 
we do have - 
flairform Calmag http://www.flairform.com/Products/cmx.htm
Grotek Calmax http://www.grotek.net/en/products/product.aspx?id=16
Bloom calmag http://bloomadvancedfloriculture.com.au/products/bloom-cal-mag/

any of these compare?


----------



## TheYokel (Nov 14, 2014)

Bl0nd3y said:


> Noop, we seem to have a very limited range and miss out on the good stuff
> we do have -
> flairform Calmag http://www.flairform.com/Products/cmx.htm
> Grotek Calmax http://www.grotek.net/en/products/product.aspx?id=16
> ...


Those are all calmag supplements, not bloom nutes. You need a base npk nute.


----------



## Bl0nd3y (Nov 14, 2014)

Noobie1 said:


> Hey @Bl0nd3y ,
> 
> Great to hear your almost there, I seen online how to pick a female seed from a male , Not sure if its true, I am giving that a go now, Here is a link -
> 
> ...


Thats pretty cool- interesting to see if it works, Thanks for sharing, im going to try it and see if it works aswell.

and yep the paper towel trick is what im planning on doing... on a plate with a bowl over the top in the over (our oven is broken and doesnt have a good seal, so on the "keep warm" option it stays around 36degrees) i'll turn it on and off throughout the day to keep it around 30degrees - when should i put them in the rockwool?


----------



## Bl0nd3y (Nov 14, 2014)

TheYokel said:


> Those are all calmag supplements, not bloom nutes. You need a base npk nute.


Hahaha yeah i thought you were talking about Cal-mag in particular, i didnt know botanicare made a variety, as we dont get it here  .... Can you recommend any other lines / brands with success in coco? 
i can see we have ... 
DutchMaster Gold
Cornucopia Coco
GT Coco
Hy-Gen Coco
Cyco Grow 
Dutchfest 
Nutrifield coco 
canna coco 

will they all work as well as each other or is nutrients where one should really splurge a little for best results?


----------



## TheYokel (Nov 14, 2014)

Bl0nd3y said:


> Hahaha yeah i thought you were talking about Cal-mag in particular, i didnt know botanicare made a variety, as we dont get it here  .... Can you recommend any other lines / brands with success in coco?
> i can see we have ...
> DutchMaster Gold
> Cornucopia Coco
> ...


Canna has a pretty simple-to-use lineup if it isn't tits-high expensive in Aussieland. I have seen many many successful runs with Canna. I can't speak on the others as I haven't ever seen a grow in person that has used them.


----------



## Noobie1 (Nov 14, 2014)

Bl0nd3y said:


> Thats pretty cool- interesting to see if it works, Thanks for sharing, im going to try it and see if it works aswell.
> 
> and yep the paper towel trick is what im planning on doing... on a plate with a bowl over the top in the over (our oven is broken and doesnt have a good seal, so on the "keep warm" option it stays around 36degrees) i'll turn it on and off throughout the day to keep it around 30degrees - when should i put them in the rockwool?




Hey @Bl0nd3y , I don't know about the oven, Or the bowl over it, The reason why I said to use cling wrap is so it stays moist inside & the warmth will keep the humidity under the cling wrap, You will see & gets droplets of water, Condensation builds up which is good, when I say warm, As long as its dark you will be fine, Just put it under your bed or something or in the cupboard .


----------



## Bl0nd3y (Nov 14, 2014)

TheYokel said:


> Canna has a pretty simple-to-use lineup if it isn't tits-high expensive in Aussieland. I have seen many many successful runs with Canna. I can't speak on the others as I haven't ever seen a grow in person that has used them.


Damn, shame the others dont have much rep, they are alot cheaper LOL. I reckon for the first grow ill stick with Canna coco, that was i can be sure my investment will pay off rather than be disappointed with the first grow



Noobie1 said:


> Hey @Bl0nd3y , I don't know about the oven, Or the bowl over it, The reason why I said to use cling wrap is so it stays moist inside & the warmth will keep the humidity under the cling wrap, You will see & gets droplets of water, Condensation builds up which is good, when I say warm, As long as its dark you will be fine, Just put it under your bed or something or in the cupboard .


Ohh ok, good thinking. got them under cling rap and have them in the garage where its warm and dark


----------



## TheYokel (Nov 14, 2014)

Bl0nd3y said:


> Damn, shame the others dont have much rep, they are alot cheaper LOL. I reckon for the first grow ill stick with Canna coco, that was i can be sure my investment will pay off rather than be disappointed with the first grow
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh ok, good thinking. got them under cling rap and have them in the garage where its warm and dark


I would seriously recommend starting a new thread about this.

I haven't been on the forums long, but I have seen quite a few Aussies on here, they just post in random places, lol. I would consider starting a thread to ask about nutrients in Aussie, not only to find the best and cheapest there, but also because you would have someone experienced with the line to ask questions to later.


----------



## WazzaX (Nov 14, 2014)

eBay has all the brands w/aussie sellers (safer than going to shops)...i use General Hydroponics Flora Nova


----------



## MAJOR-RED-EYE (Nov 15, 2014)

I use general hydroponics ph up/down. I Find it very strong so it's a lil trickier to get your ph right but you get 3x more for your money than with other brands 

As for nutes I usually try stick to organic so I'm not the most experienced but this time I'm using Botanicare pure blend grow and pure blend pro bloom for my base feed and calmag and hydroplex for supplements if you can't get botanicare try the brand called Home and Garden they are a very common reliable brand if you can find it I have a few gallon of their soil a/b feed I used to use just laying around. I still use it occasionally as a top up feed if any of my organic plants start showing deficiencies on them from my soil not holding enough goodness of its own I know that brand is far from organic but it's always been a good quick fix for me


----------



## Noobie1 (Nov 15, 2014)

TheYokel said:


> I would seriously recommend starting a new thread about this.
> 
> I haven't been on the forums long, but I have seen quite a few Aussies on here, they just post in random places, lol. I would consider starting a thread to ask about nutrients in Aussie, not only to find the best and cheapest there, but also because you would have someone experienced with the line to ask questions to later.




Hi @TheYokel , There is No use of starting a new thread, The whole point of this thread that @oilmaker68 created is that we are using the same light, So there is no need for you to come in & say start a new thread, If you want to start a new thread you go do that, This thread is all about the Marshydro LED, So all , Please keep this thread going, dis regard what other are saying,

Cheers to all


----------



## TheYokel (Nov 15, 2014)

Noobie1 said:


> Hi @TheYokel , There is No use of starting a new thread, The whole point of this thread that @oilmaker68 created is that we are using the same light, So there is no need for you to come in & say start a new thread, If you want to start a new thread you go do that, This thread is all about the Marshydro LED, So all , Please keep this thread going, dis regard what other are saying,
> 
> Cheers to all


Read a fucking thread before you reply...


----------



## Noobie1 (Nov 15, 2014)

TheYokel said:


> Read a fucking thread before you reply...



Excuse me @TheYokel - You say you haven't been on the forums long, Yet you come & tell the others to start a new thread for Aussie's, this THREAD IS ABOUT THE Marshydro LED, & what ever else it intails , We have been following @oilmaker68 & @WazzaX since the start, So don't come in & tell us to change threads please, With all due respect, But out.............


----------



## TheYokel (Nov 15, 2014)

Noobie1 said:


> Excuse me @TheYokel - You say you haven't been on the forums long, Yet you come & tell the others to start a new thread for Aussie's, this THREAD IS ABOUT THE Marshydro LED, & what ever else it intails , We have been following @oilmaker68 & @WazzaX since the start, So don't come in & tell us to change threads please, With all due respect, But out.............


And you STILL haven't read the post I typed that you even quoted...

They were asking about nutes that were available in Aussieland and for opinions on nutrient lines... not your precious LED.

Excuse me for thinking they might get a few more replies to a question like that in a separate thread. Let me now step out of Thy Majesty's thread...


----------



## Noobie1 (Nov 15, 2014)

TheYokel said:


> Read a fucking thread before you reply...



You serious , You think I haven't read it, I have been following since the start, How about you, why don't you read it fool,
Then you may understand


----------



## Dukie (Nov 15, 2014)

Just bought a Mars II LED Grow Light 900W, $350 US shipped...
Should be delivered sometime next week.
I have a Mars 48x3w Reflector LED Grow Light

I looked at ADVANCED LED LIGHTS
Diamond Series XML - 10W CREE XML - 150w
Diamond Series- Extreme 3w - 200W

Couldn't justify spending the money on Advanced, they may be worth the $$$, just not to me. 

I have a 6 week old plant under the 48x3...time to give it a little more light.

Will post progress....


----------



## oilmaker68 (Nov 15, 2014)

Dukie said:


> Just bought a Mars II LED Grow Light 900W, $350 US shipped...
> Should be delivered sometime next week.
> I have a Mars 48x3w Reflector LED Grow Light
> 
> ...


Hi, thanks for posting on our thread for MHLed growers. Can't wait for updates.


----------



## oilmaker68 (Nov 15, 2014)

@TheYokel & @Noobie1 

Hey guys, don't fight ! We're here to share our experience and knowledge. If there is good info relevant to certain members on another thread, please look at it. I'm sure no one will jump thread because someone has recommended another. This is THE thread for MHLed info and I'm sure other growers have recommended our thread. 
@Noobie1 thanks for your visceral support and commitment. We ARE a little online community and that shows in the passion on display.


----------



## oilmaker68 (Nov 15, 2014)

Noobie1 said:


> Yeah I think it wouldn't do any harm, Just chew more electricity, Marshydro sells their other one which are the exact same,
> But in black & NO switches, All specs are the same , Me thinks the 2 switches is good, But a gimmick


I agree with the "gimmick" summary.


----------



## oilmaker68 (Nov 15, 2014)

paramountads said:


> @oilmaker68 thanks, I'm using 5ml per gallon which is close to 2 per litter. I posted pictures of my issues and they're saying 1/4 tsp per gallon of Epsom salts for the Mag deficiency. Hopefully that will take care of my problem. Love this thread BTW, only reason I went with a Mars 2. Probably getting a second unit soon too. They should offer you a free light lol.


Ha ha yeah I think this thread has promoted a few sales. Maybe make me an affiliate with a nice discount code for future orders !!


----------



## oilmaker68 (Nov 15, 2014)

paramountads said:


> @oilmaker68 thanks, I'm using 5ml per gallon which is close to 2 per litter. I posted pictures of my issues and they're saying 1/4 tsp per gallon of Epsom salts for the Mag deficiency. Hopefully that will take care of my problem. Love this thread BTW, only reason I went with a Mars 2. Probably getting a second unit soon too. They should offer you a free light lol.


Also Epsom salts are excellent for mg def. use it myself. There isn't a nute program designed for LED growers so we are always battling a defficiency on every grow. Through collective thought process and experimentation hopefully we can find some answers that prevent deffs.


----------



## oilmaker68 (Nov 15, 2014)

Has anyone else got autopots ???


----------



## Noobie1 (Nov 15, 2014)

oilmaker68 said:


> Ha ha yeah I think this thread has promoted a few sales. Maybe make me an affiliate with a nice discount code for future orders !!




Hey @oilmaker68 , I'll back you, I think you deserve a free light, Write to them & send them this link, See what that say


----------



## REALSTYLES (Nov 15, 2014)

Noobie1 said:


> Hey @Bl0nd3y ,
> 
> Great to hear your almost there, I seen online how to pick a female seed from a male , Not sure if its true, I am giving that a go now, Here is a link -
> 
> ...


You really believe that? You're joking right? Good luck with that youtube info instead of using experience.


----------



## REALSTYLES (Nov 15, 2014)

Noobie1 said:


> Yeah I think it wouldn't do any harm, Just chew more electricity, Marshydro sells their other one which are the exact same,
> But in black & NO switches, All specs are the same , Me thinks the 2 switches is good, But a gimmick


I own 2 Mars II 1600 watt leds that have switches no gimmick. I also have a 900 and a 1200 watt Mars II leds.


----------



## Dukie (Nov 15, 2014)

oilmaker68 said:


> Hi, thanks for posting on our thread for MHLed growers. Can't wait for updates.


Found your thread, after researching LEDs for a month...There are a couple of great forums out there... I couldn't see spending $500 - $1,000 on an LED light... I read the following from a pretty knowledgeable grower, who's done over 100 grows with LEDs....

"You need 45 to 55 watts per square foot, and that is actual usage not mfg. wattage. If a light is less than that you can almost guarantee it will not yield anything out real well. You'll still grow plants of quality, just not any real quantity to speak about."

After reading this thread, I bit the bullet and bought the 900W... I'll get 400-475 out of it, hopefully.
I am going to do vegetables, indoors, also... I imagine that will be a whole different grow process. 
__________________


----------



## Dukie (Nov 15, 2014)

REALSTYLES said:


> I own 2 Mars II 1600 watt leds that have switches no gimmick. I also have a 900 and a 1200 watt Mars II leds.


How do you like your Mars II 900?


----------



## REALSTYLES (Nov 15, 2014)

here's a pic. It's the one in the 4' x 4' tent


----------



## Dukie (Nov 15, 2014)

REALSTYLES said:


> here's a pic. It's the one in the 4' x 4' tent
> 
> View attachment 3294466


Those are some nice plants. How many plants? 8 - 9?


----------



## REALSTYLES (Nov 15, 2014)

I also have 2 - 300watt Mars led's as well


----------



## Dukie (Nov 15, 2014)

REALSTYLES said:


> I also have 2 - 300watt Mars led's as well
> View attachment 3294469


How many actual watts on the 300s?


----------



## REALSTYLES (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm saving on so much money on my power bill I could dance.


----------



## REALSTYLES (Nov 15, 2014)

Dukie said:


> How many actual watts on the 300s?


198 watts @ 120 volts


----------



## Dukie (Nov 15, 2014)

REALSTYLES said:


> I'm saving on so much money on my power bill I could dance.
> 
> View attachment 3294471


That's a great thing! Low heat, also.


----------



## REALSTYLES (Nov 15, 2014)

Dukie said:


> That's a great thing! Low heat, also.


I know, I'm not using any A/C just a 16" wall fan lol


----------



## REALSTYLES (Nov 15, 2014)

Dukie said:


> Those are some nice plants. How many plants? 8 - 9?


Damn close, there's 12 but tomorrow I'll be taking a shit load of clones to shorten the plants.


----------



## Dukie (Nov 15, 2014)

REALSTYLES said:


> Damn close, there's 12 but tomorrow I'll be taking a shit load of clones to shorten the plants.


What's your square footage?

I have one plant. 

Haven't grown since 1982. I found the seed stuck in the groove in my gym shoe, after walking through a field.
Put it in water for a day, then a paper towel, it had a long tap root in 2 days... I had some Miracle Grow left over from some African Violets...put the plant in a pot and it popped, and grew... I found out MG was bad stuff...time release, I had to transplant into some soilless, bought a big air pot, some nutes, and CFL lights, 2 LED lights. 
So far I've spent about $500.... LMAO!!!!!


----------



## REALSTYLES (Nov 15, 2014)

Dukie said:


> What's your square footage?
> 
> I have one plant.
> 
> ...


 A total of sq. 70' between the 3 tents and my 9' x 5' flower area.


----------



## Dukie (Nov 15, 2014)

REALSTYLES said:


> A total of sq. 70' between the 3 tents and my 9' x 5' flower area.


Nice!


----------



## Bl0nd3y (Nov 15, 2014)

TheYokel said:


> I would seriously recommend starting a new thread about this.
> 
> I haven't been on the forums long, but I have seen quite a few Aussies on here, they just post in random places, lol. I would consider starting a thread to ask about nutrients in Aussie, not only to find the best and cheapest there, but also because you would have someone experienced with the line to ask questions to later.


I actually use the Ozstoners forums more-so than this one - I just find this thread had more Aussies using LEDs than in the Ozstoners forums im a member off, and apparently different nutrients work better with particular lights, so i wanted to get the skinny on what my fellow Aussies here were using with their LED;s. Seems Oilmaker68 has quiet a large Aussie fan base hahaha


----------



## LukesMeds (Nov 16, 2014)

This is the thread that tipped me over the edge to purchase the MARS 96x3. I should receive it within the next few days and am very excited as my plants are suffering from heat stress. (400W HPS).

Thank you oilmaker and wazza for posting your progress and everyone else. I have started my own thread today and will be updating regularly with how my progress is going, however I'm very new to forums and this kind of thing so I'm not sure if it's looked down upon by plugging my thread? 
I'm a new grower too and will GREATLY appreciate any help I can get from fellow MARS and Aussie growers.
One love


----------



## WazzaX (Nov 16, 2014)

LukesMeds said:


> I have started my own thread today and will be updating regularly with how my progress is going, however I'm very new to forums and this kind of thing so I'm not sure if it's looked down upon by plugging my thread?


my only problem is you didn't give a link


----------



## LukesMeds (Nov 16, 2014)

WazzaX said:


> my only problem is you didn't give a link


Woops! As I said I'm still new to forums and such. 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/first-grow-small-setup-in-need-of-help-from-experienced-growers-medicinal.851106/#post-11061053

Very nice result from your grow Waz, top stuff!


----------



## Noobie1 (Nov 16, 2014)

LukesMeds said:


> Woops! As I said I'm still new to forums and such.
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/first-grow-small-setup-in-need-of-help-from-experienced-growers-medicinal.851106/#post-11061053
> 
> Very nice result from your grow Waz, top stuff!




Hi @LukesMeds , I will follow you as well, Love to see how you go as well, Cheers & good luck


----------



## Dukie (Nov 16, 2014)

LukesMeds said:


> Woops! As I said I'm still new to forums and such.
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/first-grow-small-setup-in-need-of-help-from-experienced-growers-medicinal.851106/#post-11061053
> 
> Very nice result from your grow Waz, top stuff!


I'll be watching, also.


----------



## oilmaker68 (Nov 16, 2014)

Bl0nd3y said:


> I actually use the Ozstoners forums more-so than this one - I just find this thread had more Aussies using LEDs than in the Ozstoners forums im a member off, and apparently different nutrients work better with particular lights, so i wanted to get the skinny on what my fellow Aussies here were using with their LED;s. Seems Oilmaker68 has quiet a large Aussie fan base hahaha


Ha ha hardly a fan base. Just like minded forward thinkers. Do seem to be a lot of oz's though haha. More the merrier.


----------



## oilmaker68 (Nov 16, 2014)

LukesMeds said:


> This is the thread that tipped me over the edge to purchase the MARS 96x3. I should receive it within the next few days and am very excited as my plants are suffering from heat stress. (400W HPS).
> 
> Thank you oilmaker and wazza for posting your progress and everyone else. I have started my own thread today and will be updating regularly with how my progress is going, however I'm very new to forums and this kind of thing so I'm not sure if it's looked down upon by plugging my thread?
> I'm a new grower too and will GREATLY appreciate any help I can get from fellow MARS and Aussie growers.
> One love


You're welcome bro, feel free to add any part of your grow to this thread. It's cool to post links to your own and I'll be checking in on your progress. If you need any advice just post it here, we have some very knowledgeable MHLed growers here. Glad this thread helped you


----------



## oilmaker68 (Nov 16, 2014)

REALSTYLES said:


> I own 2 Mars II 1600 watt leds that have switches no gimmick. I also have a 900 and a 1200 watt Mars II leds.


From what I've read, the bloom switch is used to provide the spectrum essential to flowering which is not necessarily as important at veg. Not so much a gimmick but it doesn't hurt to have both switched on throughout. I grew lovely plants using the switches and will continue to do so.


----------



## REALSTYLES (Nov 16, 2014)

oilmaker68 said:


> From what I've read, the bloom switch is used to provide the spectrum essential to flowering which is not necessarily as important at veg. Not so much a gimmick but it doesn't hurt to have both switched on throughout. I grew lovely plants using the switches and will continue to do so.


You took the words right out of my mouth. The 900 and 1200 are full spectrum no switches lol.


----------



## LukesMeds (Nov 16, 2014)

oilmaker68 said:


> You're welcome bro, feel free to add any part of your grow to this thread. It's cool to post links to your own and I'll be checking in on your progress. If you need any advice just post it here, we have some very knowledgeable MHLed growers here. Glad this thread helped you


Thank you oilmaker, this thread seems like the HUB for MARS growers and the more people posting and troubleshooting the better for everyone.


----------



## REALSTYLES (Nov 16, 2014)

Baaaammmm!!!!!



Baaammm!!! again


----------



## WazzaX (Nov 16, 2014)

sheesh...hardly worth posting my 2 plant 1m x 1m tent pics anymore lolol

nice setup btw


----------



## REALSTYLES (Nov 16, 2014)

WazzaX said:


> sheesh...hardly worth posting my 2 plant 1m x 1m tent pics anymore lolol
> 
> nice setup btw


Not all the way set up yet almost there

.


----------



## oilmaker68 (Nov 16, 2014)

LukesMeds said:


> Thank you oilmaker, this thread seems like the HUB for MARS growers and the more people posting and troubleshooting the better for everyone.


thats what id hoped for when it started, there was NO info on these units and the people who'd paid $600 for LEDs were very negative towards them. maybe to justify the price tag they had paid. i also grow with a $1000 Budmaster 2 But ive found these units to be well worth the $300 and i have grown my best plants with the MHLed so that says it all.


----------



## WazzaX (Nov 17, 2014)

End of week 2 flower...im right on the limits concerning heat and without this led light I would be in trouble (still worried as we havnt hit full summer yet)...I used 1/2 grow and 1/2 flower nutes for the last week which seemd to work well and gave them there 1st feed of flower only nutes today

week 2 flower pic... happy so far


----------



## MaryJaneAdvocate (Nov 17, 2014)

Hey all,

I am going absolutely insane here. I have never had this problem before but wow I am feeling it now. I have the MHLed 3 foot above these girls on Veg switch. I have been spraying them with the epsom salt mix that most of us know, I have a fan running and I am going to change their nute bucket probably tonight and see if I can refigure it without silica this time and half the nutes that I did last time. I'm ata loss, I feel as if I have tried everything with this light and plants and I've never had this much trouble. Any advice would be well taken.

BTW, Realstyles you have a crazy setup, good karma your way man.

MJA


----------



## WazzaX (Nov 17, 2014)

im no expert... but it looks like potassium def to me


----------



## MaryJaneAdvocate (Nov 17, 2014)

Well Wazzax, I am definitely doign a whole water change on the babies tomorrow. Hopefully this crap clears up. I'm not so sure about the K def, but it is something that I have looked into as well. Hopefully something gets put right soon, I'm going to have a coronary.

MJA


----------



## Xpgrow (Nov 18, 2014)

Hi All, Just found this thread about 3 hours ago (30 pages of good reading i recon). Ive been looking at a few different lights lately and was sold on the 315 LEC but the price isn't down to my range yet. But these are a good price for the results.Sounds like you aren't having heating issues so far with the 600W in a 4x4 tent. A previous poster said that around 50 true watts per m2 should be used, that would probably be a 1500W in a 4x4 to get 800 true watts maybe. This would have to start pumping out a bit of heat i recon.

What are your temps getting to on some of the hot days?
What percentage of the lights would you say the switches on the 600W take out? just for solar system calculating
Has any1 heard of LED's hitting the gram a watt mark?
Reflector or no reflector?

Great tread and keep up the awsome grow reports

Cheers


----------



## Noobie1 (Nov 18, 2014)

Hey @WazzaX , How is your girls going, Any bud porn for us to have a looksee


----------



## WazzaX (Nov 18, 2014)

Xpgrow said:


> What are your temps getting to on some of the hot days?
> What percentage of the lights would you say the switches on the 600W take out? just for solar system calculating
> Has any1 heard of LED's hitting the gram a watt mark?
> Reflector or no reflector?
> ...


Hey mate and welcome...

so far up to 36 degrees celcius *thru the night* (ambient is 28-32 during the night atm though where I am )
looks like about 2/3 of leds are on with veg switch...3/3 with bloom switch obviously
a gram per watt would probably be doable with the correct strain and given enough time
reflector


----------



## WazzaX (Nov 18, 2014)

Noobie1 said:


> Hey @WazzaX , How is your girls going, Any bud porn for us to have a looksee


nope... just the end of 2 weeks pic I put up a couple of days ago a few posts above this one


----------



## oilmaker68 (Nov 21, 2014)

MaryJaneAdvocate said:


> Well Wazzax, I am definitely doign a whole water change on the babies tomorrow. Hopefully this crap clears up. I'm not so sure about the K def, but it is something that I have looked into as well. Hopefully something gets put right soon, I'm going to have a coronary.
> 
> MJA


It looks to me like you may have a problem causing other problems so whilst you're diagnosing a mg def it's actually mg def being caused by something else. A lockout of sorts. You definitely have signs of mg deficiency but I doubt that's what is causing it. I presume you use e.c to calculate nute and check your ph often so if suggest a water change and a fresh batch of nutes. If you haven't seen an improvement using Epsom salts then it's defo a lockout. Salts work fast. It's not K def. 100% sure on that. It looks like you have nute burn. Do you have crispy ends on the leaves ? K def doesn't make them crispy. It makes them limp and lifeless. I think you have a sodium build up which is causing all sorts of issues. Let us know how you get on. PH 5.5-6.2.


----------



## oilmaker68 (Nov 21, 2014)

MaryJaneAdvocate said:


> Well Wazzax, I am definitely doign a whole water change on the babies tomorrow. Hopefully this crap clears up. I'm not so sure about the K def, but it is something that I have looked into as well. Hopefully something gets put right soon, I'm going to have a coronary.
> 
> MJA


Is your res too warm ? Might be the strain too.


----------



## WazzaX (Nov 24, 2014)

End of week 3 flower ...went with all flower nutes this week and things seem to be going well ...they are drinking lots of water but that is probably down to the heat... comparing this weeks pic to last shows they have kicked along really well and they are getting some nice frosty bits starting to show now aswell 

week 3 flower pic...


----------



## hotshotisdashit (Nov 24, 2014)

They look spectacular for 3 weeks of flower. Is that 3 weeks from 12/12 flip or from from first sign of flower?


----------



## WazzaX (Nov 24, 2014)

hotshotisdashit said:


> They look spectacular for 3 weeks of flower. Is that 3 weeks from 12/12 flip or from from first sign of flower?


Cheers...3 weeks from flip to 12/12


----------



## Bluestreak (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi,

Mars Hydro first grow here. I am using the 150 W unit inside a 45 gallon Sterilite bin. I planted two seeds in soil (Miracle Grow all purpose potting mix...I'm on a budget) One G13 White Widow and one original berry. So far the only seed to germinate has been the widow. The original berry was inspected after 7 days. The seed case had split but there was no appreciable tap root growth. I placed the runt seedling in moist paper towels and wrapped in cellophane. I am hoping this will encourage the tap root to grow. So far I am very pleased with the MH 150 Watt. The unit runs very cool and I have a ported exhaust fan in the top of my box. 

Here is my rig. Thanks for starting this informative thread.

Has anyone had any success with using used coffee grounds for Nitro? I've been composting these with ground egg shells and potash for later use.

Bluestreak


----------



## MaryJaneAdvocate (Nov 30, 2014)

oilmaker68 said:


> Is your res too warm ? Might be the strain too.


Ya know I really could never figure it out, but my guess now (promise it is my last hypothesis) is that I got root rot and it locked out the nutes in a very critical time in growing. Having the LED on full blast while the big plant was in there made it too warm ambiently and made the res buckets too warm is my thought. This would explain the trouble I had diagnosing the problem and why they stayed so small because they didn't have anything necessary to keep them growing. Damn! I will start more soon

MJA


----------



## Scroga (Nov 30, 2014)

If you had a good microbe population it wouldn't have mattered..

Sent from my GT-S7580L using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## MAJOR-RED-EYE (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm getting ready to flip mine to 12/12 in a couple days  i now have two 150w mars hydro reflectors in there  one plant it stretching a lot it must be a good 3/4 of a foot taller than the others but the rest of the canopy is fairly even which isn't too bad considering I'm growing a verity of hazes and some a week or so older than the others how are your ladies doing @WazzaX ?


----------



## WazzaX (Nov 30, 2014)

MAJOR-RED-EYE said:


> how are your ladies doing @WazzaX ?


no problems to report at the end of week 4 flower...hopefully should start to see some nice fattening up over the next few weeks

week 4 flower pic...


----------



## MAJOR-RED-EYE (Dec 1, 2014)

I just found this on the mars hydro website  they have what looks to be an updated version of the reflector coming soon


----------



## Dloomis514 (Dec 1, 2014)

Don't those guys realize their English is terrible? They need help imho 

And their 'facts' need too be confirmed too


----------



## MAJOR-RED-EYE (Dec 1, 2014)

I know lol it's worse than terrible. all the emails I received back from them when I asked a few questions where really detailed answers but in the worst English I've seen in quite a while but the lights I must say are great  I seen a poorly written thread today from the makers of these lights asking for links to grow journals from people who live in legalised states that they could look at and maybe use a few images from as it's against the law for them to use pictures taken in China of these lights being used to grow cannabis but they are allowed to use pics from Colorado etc..


----------



## MAJOR-RED-EYE (Dec 1, 2014)

Here's the link  

www.420magazine.com/forums/420-sponsors/190983-mars-hydro-led-grow-light-discussion.html


----------



## REALSTYLES (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## oilmaker68 (Dec 2, 2014)

That rules me out. Illegal eagle in my state lol


----------



## MAJOR-RED-EYE (Dec 2, 2014)

Lol it's illegal in my country too 
I'll add some more pics Friday I think that's going to be my 12/12 flip day  I'll start doing weekly photo updates here till harvest if that's ok with you @oilmaker68?


----------



## MaryJaneAdvocate (Dec 3, 2014)

Hey all,

Got the root rot straightened out, and have some nice white roots now! They have all grown well now that that is solved, however I have been nursing them back with CFLs so I will switch on the MH LED on soon and tell what exactly happens when I switch it on.

MJA


----------



## BAMS (Dec 8, 2014)

Greenhouse;save said:


> too much tech for my liking guys but the plants look well so results speak for themselves.i just like the old plain and simple i am more than capable of using this tech but for me and as was proved in an earlyer post to much reliance on mechanics although when i go bigger and i am when the times right i will defo b looking into the smartpots seen a guys setup [miccyj] and it looks awsome no pumps just gravity to keep everything flowing nicely but those girls r coming on great looking the biz....


I use the Original Autopot system from the inventor in Melbourne, Australia, and really like it. I have noticed that some mob in the UK has copied his system and not 100% if its identical or not, but as with every system there are pro and cons. 

The "pros" of the Autopot system, I will be basing this off the original system from Australia, is that it is one of the most convenient hydroponic systems I have come across to date.

no pumps or electronics (unless you use his automatic dosing system, which is more geared for aquaponics anyways)
easy to clean and maintain
kits are inexpensive and only moving part is the SmartValve, which is like a float valve inside another float valve. 
The "cons";

I will mention this first as it is the major set back, you salt build up rises to the surface of your media, which in turn can percipitate back into your root zone
system cannot be flushed as it all regulated via a SmartValve and refills with nutrient solution accordingly.
I personally feel that the dry period for the roots is not long enough, so in turn reduces the lack of oxygen supply to the roots. 

also because of the sub res on each pot to hold the SmartValve, That in an enclosed environment such as a grow tent or cupboard grow your humidity becomes too high during flower stage


----------



## littlejacob (Dec 8, 2014)

Hello everybody!
I'm a new user and I sign in because of this thread.
I'm about to buy the MH300w to start with led,but now that I saw the new sun series I'm not sure...
The thing is that everyone look happy with those MHled so I'll buy some soon!
Good grow everybody!
The froggy.


----------



## Dr. Hook (Dec 11, 2014)

Hello all...New grower here.

I purchased two MH LED lamps...the Mars II LED Grow Light 400W & the 
version and the Reflector LED Grow Light 144x3W.

I put some bagseeds into soaked rockwool cubes 28 days ago and has real leaves appearing less than a week afterwards.

Nutes were brought up slowly (12.5% at a time) to their current 75% of the recommended 1/1/1. I've been running 75% nutes for the last 10 days. 

Temps have (mostly) remained consistently in the low 70's to 80 with humidity levels hanging from 30% to 60%...but rarely below 40% in the last couple weeks.

the plants are currently just under 12" high and I'll switch to flowering soon...and remove what I hope are minimal males once I determine sex.

The plants are clearly responding slightly differently to the two different MH lights (I have the bloom off on the reflector light and the MH II has no switch.

I had hoped to scrog/top more than I have but I've been sick for damn near two weeks. So, very little training has been done on any of these plants.

It's a bubbleponics grow I set up based on the "How to grow weed easy" bubbleponics tutorial with only slight variation from their suggestions.


----------



## WazzaX (Dec 11, 2014)

looking good mate


----------



## Greenhouse;save (Dec 11, 2014)

Yea they r looking good and you can defo c the diff in the two lights.....node spacing in particular....


----------



## MAJOR-RED-EYE (Dec 11, 2014)

This was mine on first day of flower I haven't had chance to take any more recent ones but I'll get round to it soon


----------



## Narrowback44 (Dec 11, 2014)

First grow. Wish I found this a month ago. Have 2x600wt MH w/ 4 four bangers 1 at 6 week veg, 1 at 1 mos. and the other 2 at 2 weeks. All in 3x3x5 tent. Have another tent coming, going to make that the veg tent and switch the seedlings and 1 MH 600w there. My question is going to brake up the 2 oldest 4bngrs into 4 5gal of 2 plants each, is the lone 600w going to be enough for the 4 bucket spread? Will upload pix too. Have orange spots and some nute burn. Started a cal/mag treatment today going ff Sunday and cut the nutes to 50%. Any other insights?


----------



## WazzaX (Dec 11, 2014)

1 x 600 watt should be fine with that area...watch your heat you have some taco leaves at the top...fans should sort it for you


----------



## BAMS (Dec 12, 2014)

Narrowback44 said:


> First grow. Wish I found this a month ago. Have 2x600wt MH w/ 4 four bangers 1 at 6 week veg, 1 at 1 mos. and the other 2 at 2 weeks. All in 3x3x5 tent. Have another tent coming, going to make that the veg tent and switch the seedlings and 1 MH 600w there. My question is going to brake up the 2 oldest 4bngrs into 4 5gal of 2 plants each, is the lone 600w going to be enough for the 4 bucket spread? Will upload pix too. Have orange spots and some nute burn. Started a cal/mag treatment today going ff Sunday and cut the nutes to 50%. Any other insights?


My 2 cents worth, I would go 1 plant per bucket and LST/Supercrop them and throw a Screen over them...with a good eye on watching your leaves and correcting for burn and purple streaking for Mag def., as well as the proper training combo of fimming, lst and supercropping you can yield 2x+ more than two plants in a bucket. Other than that, your plants look alright except for that leaf taco that Wazza mentioned


----------



## littlejacob (Dec 13, 2014)

Hello everybody!
I have to say that I agree with Bams,go for a SCROG! That the way I grow too!And with this light,I believe it's the better way to grow...You fill the(metal)net,to have a "carpet"of buds,it's so beautifull
See you peoples...


----------



## WazzaX (Dec 15, 2014)

end of week 6...things are still going great with no problems to report...the flowers are really sticky and have a heavy smell


----------



## littlejacob (Dec 15, 2014)

Hello growers!
Look like you gonna have a good senescence WazzaX when do you stop nutes on your ladies(do you say ''flush''in English for the last week of bloom?)
Have a ''high'' day...


----------



## WazzaX (Dec 15, 2014)

@littlejacob i don't really "flush" in the true sense of the word...for the last 9 days or so ill just add water to the reservoir to dilute the nutes/water that is in there which drops the ppm


----------



## Narrowback44 (Dec 16, 2014)

Leaves started to shrink at the ends and plants wilting. Did a ff with less than half nutes, mag cal, and some carbon too? Some leaves tacking and yellowing?


----------



## Noobie1 (Dec 16, 2014)

Hey @Bl0nd3y , 

Hows the nursery coming along, Is all doing OK


----------



## oilmaker68 (Dec 21, 2014)

BAMS said:


> I use the Original Autopot system from the inventor in Melbourne, Australia, and really like it. I have noticed that some mob in the UK has copied his system and not 100% if its identical or not, but as with every system there are pro and cons.
> 
> The "pros" of the Autopot system, I will be basing this off the original system from Australia, is that it is one of the most convenient hydroponic systems I have come across to date.
> 
> ...


This is wholly accurate. I am using florakleen at 3ml/L which has helped a lot with the salt build up and no it cannot be flushed which is a major problem.


----------



## oilmaker68 (Dec 21, 2014)

MAJOR-RED-EYE said:


> Lol it's illegal in my country too
> I'll add some more pics Friday I think that's going to be my 12/12 flip day  I'll start doing weekly photo updates here till harvest if that's ok with you @oilmaker68?


Absolutely !!


----------



## oilmaker68 (Dec 21, 2014)

WazzaX said:


> end of week 6...things are still going great with no problems to report...the flowers are really sticky and have a heavy smell


Perfection.


----------



## REALSTYLES (Dec 21, 2014)

well guy here's this weeks pics I will be flowering on Christmas eve


----------



## hotshotisdashit (Dec 21, 2014)

How many watts are those 
mars lights you're using realstyles?


----------



## REALSTYLES (Dec 21, 2014)

hotshotisdashit said:


> How many watts are those
> mars lights you're using realstyles?


True watt wise is 1922watts(How I who I hooked the the light to a Kill-a-watt meter) but Mars 2 watt rating is 1600 and 1200, which I have 2 1600 and 1 1200 in the middle.


Mars 2 1200watt actual power is 571watts

Mars 2 1600watt actual power is 667watts
and the 1600 was tested with both switches on it was 505watts with just the veg


----------



## WazzaX (Dec 21, 2014)

oilmaker68 said:


> Perfection.


hey mate...wheres your pics?


----------



## WazzaX (Dec 21, 2014)

End of week 7 ...the flowers are really starting to fatten up nicely but I have a little foxtailing going on that I think is from the summer heat and humidity...considering my summer conditions im still happy and besides, they look abit like Christmas trees 

End of week 7 pics...


----------



## REALSTYLES (Dec 21, 2014)

WazzaX said:


> End of week 7 ...the flowers are really starting to fatten up nicely but I have a little foxtailing going on that I think is from the summer heat and humidity...considering my summer conditions im still happy and besides, they look abit like Christmas trees
> 
> End of week 7 pics...


The Dingo ate my baby lol. Great looking buds.


----------



## WazzaX (Dec 22, 2014)

I got a USB microscope today...its so much easier to use than a loupe or mobile phone

some pics ...


----------



## Noobie1 (Dec 22, 2014)

Kool @WazzaX , I was gunna buy 1 of them last year, I may buy that now


----------



## WazzaX (Dec 22, 2014)

Noobie1 said:


> Kool @WazzaX , I was gunna buy 1 of them last year, I may buy that now


$20 on eBay...heaps of them


----------



## WazzaX (Dec 29, 2014)

End of week 8...starting to get a few amber trics now so I will add plain water to my res for the next week till harvest...the flowers are rock solid with a very strong smell...the foxtails have made my tops abit ugly but it cant be helped (night time temps are around 30 degrees celcius atm)

heres some pics...


----------



## REALSTYLES (Dec 29, 2014)

WazzaX said:


> End of week 8...starting to get a few amber trics now so I will add plain water to my res for the next week till harvest...the flowers are rock solid with a very strong smell...the foxtails have made my tops abit ugly but it cant be helped (night time temps are around 30 degrees celcius atm)
> 
> heres some pics...


That looks straight gravy on potatoes and that's my lingo for nice lol. I can't wait to see my flower 60 days from now already 5 days into flower but some strains will go a couple of weeks more and that's okay it will give me time to trim and then I'll be able to trim the last stuff

Sent from my SM-G900P using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## WazzaX (Dec 29, 2014)

cheers 

this will be my last grow of Pineapple Chunk...im going to try Blackwater (hopefully got the black pheno) and Critical Kush next and also while they are veging im going to try my 1st auto (Dark Devil)...as a hobbyist I like the sound of a purple plant and ive never had the chance to smoke it


----------



## REALSTYLES (Dec 30, 2014)

WazzaX said:


> cheers
> 
> this will be my last grow of Pineapple Chunk...im going to try Blackwater (hopefully got the black pheno) and Critical Kush next and also while they are veging im going to try my 1st auto (Dark Devil)...as a hobbyist I like the sound of a purple plant and ive never had the chance to smoke it


trying out Crtitcal kush right now and took a couple of cuts to start moms, seed take too long lol.


----------



## littlejacob (Dec 30, 2014)

Hello growers!!!
Hey! WazzaX do you talk about DNF criticalKush?
Did you ever had a problem cloning fem seed?!?
Good grow my friends!!!


----------



## shysty (Dec 31, 2014)

I thought this was an old thread as many I read are. I am planning on getting one of these MHled say the 600w for a 4x4x2 Tent. 
I am currently running a 600 hps in a cool tube and going to take the "Leap of Faith". Seems to be the best idea as i only run my 600w power at 75 Percent.
How many watts do I need for my tent to have sufficient lighting?? Also I scrog everything so I would like Full coverage of my surface which is 2x4.
Any response will be helpful don't wanna drop alot of doe on a system that will not be enough to cover my area or have overkill.


----------



## shysty (Dec 31, 2014)

I was also thinking 2x 300w Fixtures for more even coverage. They are on ebay for $93.49 Save alittle money gain alittle coverage. any Thoughts?


----------



## WazzaX (Dec 31, 2014)

@shysty ...all I can say that hopefully helps is with the 600w I do a 3ft x 3ft scrog and seems to work well


----------



## shysty (Dec 31, 2014)

I think im going to go 2x 300w since I can save a few bucks. They are from ebay seller ledlightseller 89.94 for 300w Sounds like a deal to me.


----------



## shysty (Dec 31, 2014)

WazzaX Do you Run any Ventilation for your 600w ? Is an Inline fan Necessary?


----------



## WazzaX (Dec 31, 2014)

where I live it is... currently 44°C /111°F and its slightly overcast


----------



## shysty (Dec 31, 2014)

Well lets say it was spring or summer. Just trying to figure out if ill still need this jet engine in my house.


----------



## shysty (Dec 31, 2014)

please excuse my last post got your numbers mixed. So do you use an inline fan or can I get away with less? How much heat do these Led's Actully put off ive read different post saying they put off little heat and others saying they aren't much cooler than HID.


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 31, 2014)

shysty said:


> please excuse my last post got your numbers mixed. So do you use an inline fan or can I get away with less? How much heat do these Led's Actully put off ive read different post saying they put off little heat and others saying they aren't much cooler than HID.


There's a LED section on these forums that has a lot of good information you might want to check it out.


----------



## shysty (Dec 31, 2014)

Yeah ive been Doing my fair share of reading usually never post anything just read thought id ask a few questions ill just wait and see when they get here.
Thanks and Have a Happy New Year


----------



## WazzaX (Dec 31, 2014)

shysty said:


> please excuse my last post got your numbers mixed. So do you use an inline fan or can I get away with less? How much heat do these Led's Actully put off ive read different post saying they put off little heat and others saying they aren't much cooler than HID.


sry mate its a hard question to answer as I can only go with my own situation and yours maybe very different...*what you want is* *optimal growing temps* and you may or may not need an inline fan to achieve that...

the led doesn't put off much heat at all compared to a HPS light


----------



## ballist (Jan 1, 2015)

Your eBay leds will cost as much to run as your hps. Heat wise 600 watts input to cheaper leds will also provide about the same amount of heat as well. If upgrading an hps you need to go to quality panels to out perform. Ventilation is very important, no question, get an inline fan


----------



## WazzaX (Jan 1, 2015)

lol


----------



## Narrowback44 (Jan 1, 2015)

This is a dude?


----------



## Narrowback44 (Jan 1, 2015)

Another pic


----------



## shysty (Jan 1, 2015)

I have a 6" Inline fan and dont need to outperform my hps just need sufficient amount to get enough to last me.
Just bought one since its on sale gonna wait to see since I feel that is the only way to be sure.
Keepin the fan and the hps. I was thinking I could have an enclosed system with co2 if the heat wasnt an issue.
Thanks for the info ballist.


----------



## ballist (Jan 1, 2015)

It probably will make a nice veg panel or supplement the hps with it but it does sound like your really chasing yield. To replace a 600w hps 400+ watts of good quality leds beware how they market leds. Most just multiply the number of leds by their maximum dissipation but typically they are running at about 50% of max.


----------



## shysty (Jan 2, 2015)

Yes I Decided to return the led I bought and am going to look for a better one after asking the seller a few important questions (only runs 100w Actual power). I had got a few 3w leds to make a veg panel. After reading about these Chinese sellers taking Americans for fools I decided to test them and these 3w seem to be 1w .

I'm looking to be buying from marshydro since they seem to be more honest.

I'm not so much chasing a huge yield as a decent one im trying to beat the heat when summer comes and quiet the inline fan to be more stealthy. 
I'm going to be starting school here soon and just wanna get everything as discrete as possible but still produce enough bud to get to the next harvest.


----------



## shysty (Jan 2, 2015)

When i said i will be keeping the hps I meant sitting on the shelf ready to go back in the tent if this led doesnt cut it. 

Ive grown with a 150w hps and made it work so im not asking for a miracle just looking for a better solution to my issue (Sound+Heat)


----------



## constructionpig (Jan 2, 2015)

I just started flowering with a new California light works SolarStorm 440
in a 2x4x7 tent. There is far less heat than an HID You will need some air movement
I get away with a couple of 6" fans inside the tent.
Clip on type fans.


----------



## WazzaX (Jan 2, 2015)

I cut mine down tonight with a good mix of cloudy and amber trics...im extremely happy with the result and im pretty sure ill beat the weight from my last grow

2 x Pineapple Chunk @ 8.5 weeks Flower


----------



## shysty (Jan 2, 2015)

WazzaX said:


> I cut mine down tonight with a good mix of cloudy and amber trics...im extremely happy with the result and im pretty sure ill beat the weight from my last grow
> 
> 2 x Pineapple Chunk @ 8.5 weeks Flower


----------



## MAJOR-RED-EYE (Jan 3, 2015)

Wazza what seedbank where your seeds from? They look superb!!


----------



## WazzaX (Jan 3, 2015)

MAJOR-RED-EYE said:


> Wazza what seedbank where your seeds from? They look superb!!


hey mate I got them from Bonza Seeds Co....I only have great things to say about them and there methods of delivery

*link:* http://bonzaseeds.com/


----------



## MAJOR-RED-EYE (Jan 3, 2015)

The ones on that link are Barney's farm pineapple chunk  i can get those from my local seed shop  I'll be buying some next week. I'm about to order a 3rd mars light just for my veging cabinet


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 3, 2015)

I am really impressed at this thread, I skipped almost every other page but the pages I did read from top down had some amazing information and lots of juicy pictures. I was really hoping to find someone who has used these lights as they are fairly inexpensive and I need just a little more juice in my room. Like 300-450 actual watts of juice in the room to be complete! Are you guys still liking your mars lights??


----------



## REALSTYLES (Jan 4, 2015)

It's update time here's day 10 of flower


----------



## WazzaX (Jan 4, 2015)

awsum... looks really healthy mate


----------



## REALSTYLES (Jan 4, 2015)

WazzaX said:


> awsum... looks really healthy mate


Your don't look to shabby either. When will yours finish? I have 8 more weeks to go lol


----------



## WazzaX (Jan 4, 2015)

REALSTYLES said:


> Your don't look to shabby either. When will yours finish? I have 8 more weeks to go lol


mine are chopped and drying... should have a dry weight in the next few days


----------



## REALSTYLES (Jan 4, 2015)

WazzaX said:


> mine are chopped and drying... should have a dry weight in the next few days


You lucky bastard lol. This will be my first led grow from start to finish, because last year I was in a car accident so I couldn't flower.


----------



## Tim Fox (Jan 4, 2015)

love this thread, pics to come


----------



## REALSTYLES (Jan 4, 2015)

Silent and bright what Ibuilt lol






You can barely hear the fans and super bright.


----------



## Tim Fox (Jan 5, 2015)

I a! Going to replace the fans in my mars 300 watt led , I am going to install
Some whisper quiet PC fans for complete stealth I can postictures and a video with before and after sounds


----------



## littlejacob (Jan 5, 2015)

Hello growers
How much to replace your fans?


----------



## Tim Fox (Jan 5, 2015)

littlejacob said:


> Hello growers
> How much to replace your fans?


 I used these fans, "
*Enermax Case Fan Cooling UC-8EB*
*they cost only $6.99 on amazon, these fans use *

Bearing Type: ENLOBAL Magnetic Baraometric Bearing
the bearings float in air basically with magnetics, and the fan blade is zero sound , I am going to replace the stock fans , my stock fans fun fine and are brand new just like the led mars light is that I purchased from Ebay for $92 dollars and free delivery for the 300 watt Led 100x3 generation 1 light . I watched a video on youtube where the guy replaces 3 fans in a UFO LED and it goes from sounding like a computer that is hot with its fans on high, (if you can picture this), to the sound of an idle PC , basically you cant hear the light running when you replace the fans with these
total cost was $21 dollars to replace all three, easy snip and tape job inside just match the wire colors from the 12vlt dc supply inside


----------



## Tim Fox (Jan 5, 2015)

tommorow I can post some pictures of the light and the new fans, the fam is getting home any minute so everything is buttoned up tight. I am also going to start a thread for my wardrobe box assembly and grow in the other forum, but My first time back is in a 3x2x6 foot with the new Marshydro 300 watt led light, I also went with the 6" Can Fan (german made) with a stubby 14x6 inch carbon filter
but I went with the big bucks on the variac voltage adjuster to control the fan and I have not regretted it for a moment, the 6" can fan is so freaky quiet when slowed down, this with the MARs fan swap and its going sit in the corner of the room running and nobody will have a clue whats going on,, whoa


----------



## Tim Fox (Jan 6, 2015)

Fan replace on the marshydro 300 watt 100x3 led light, I have before and after video where you can hear the huge differance these whisper quiet fans make on the noise level, so worth it for me and my need for stealth


----------



## Tim Fox (Jan 6, 2015)

cut out the old fans, the connectors are not the same, I used solder and heat wrap to make the connections solid,


----------



## shysty (Jan 6, 2015)

Tim Fox said:


> tommorow I can post some pictures of the light and the new fans, the fam is getting home any minute so everything is buttoned up tight. I am also going to start a thread for my wardrobe box assembly and grow in the other forum, but My first time back is in a 3x2x6 foot with the new Marshydro 300 watt led light, I also went with the 6" Can Fan (german made) with a stubby 14x6 inch carbon filter
> but I went with the big bucks on the variac voltage adjuster to control the fan and I have not regretted it for a moment, the 6" can fan is so freaky quiet when slowed down, this with the MARs fan swap and its going sit in the corner of the room running and nobody will have a clue whats going on,, whoa


variac voltage adjuster about how much do these go for?


----------



## Tim Fox (Jan 6, 2015)

the speed controller is thru amazon works SweEEETtt 
*3 Amp Variac Variable Transformer, 300va Max, 0-130 Volt Output*
by PHC Enterprise
40 customer reviews
| 15 answered questions


List Price:89.99
Price:$64.99 & *FREE Shipping*. Details
You Save:$25.00 (28%)

In Stock.
Sold by officebeyondinc and Fulfilled by Amazon. Gift-wrap available.

Want it Thursday, Jan. 8? Order within *8 hrs 2 mins* and choose *Two-Day Shipping* at checkout. Details
http://www.amazon.com/Variac-Variable-Transformer-300va-Output/dp/B006NGI8VS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1420593148&sr=8-1&keywords=variac+speed+controller

be sure to read the reviews on amazon, several growers there leaving reviews






Input: 120 volt AC, Output: 0~130 volt AC, 3 Amp Slow Blow Fuse
Max VA: 300VA, 3 Amp. Max (surge), 1 year warranty
A rating of 300VA means that at 100volt, the unit can sustain at maximum 3amp. If at 120 volt the unit can sustain at 2.5amp
Note that most device have surge (when first turn on) much higher than operating amp rating.
E.g, motor with 3 amp rating may have over 5 amp surge, and you will need 5 amp variac


----------



## Tim Fox (Jan 6, 2015)

some more pictures of the Marshydro300 fan replacement job, I am really happy with the resulting LACK of sound, the light fans will not be heard from outside of the grow box, this took me about an hour to do


----------



## shysty (Jan 7, 2015)

Awesome DIY upgrade I ordered that same marshydro 300w light along with another 300w from galaxyhydro I will probably change the fans like you have here.
As for that speed control looks like an investment worth taking actually not to bad of a price either. Im gonna have to copy you on the fan upgrade and speed control great post. How loud are the stock fans on this 300w unit? (Mines still in the mail)


----------



## obviously (Jan 8, 2015)

I wanna get a marshydro 300w . what do you think guys? It worth it ? I don;t have any experience in this. It's 130 pounds and I wanna grow 4 autos under this light. Is it allright for flowering ?


----------



## Tim Fox (Jan 8, 2015)

shysty said:


> Awesome DIY upgrade I ordered that same marshydro 300w light along with another 300w from galaxyhydro I will probably change the fans like you have here.
> As for that speed control looks like an investment worth taking actually not to bad of a price either. Im gonna have to copy you on the fan upgrade and speed control great post. How loud are the stock fans on this 300w unit? (Mines still in the mail)


I would not say the stock fans are loud, but they make a typical fan sound, and I could hear them humming away inside of my box, and I want/need complete stealth, and the new fans are so freaky quiet, you have to have the camera or your ears right next to the led to even hear the new fans, 
That variac speed controller is so so so so so worth the extra money, you have complete control over the fan speed and fan noise, I tried the typical speedster and it would only slow the fan down to a certain point and then stop slowing down, so the lowest speed of the speedster controller was not slow enough for me, but the variac controller makes the 6" inline fan whisper quiet, between the fan speed and the LED PC fan swap, my box is QUIET!! its heaven for me


----------



## Tim Fox (Jan 8, 2015)

obviously said:


> I wanna get a marshydro 300w . what do you think guys? It worth it ? I don;t have any experience in this. It's 130 pounds and I wanna grow 4 autos under this light. Is it allright for flowering ?


I would not hesitate to purchase another marshydro 300 watt light, the web site states its good for 3 x 2.5 feet in veg and 2.5x2.5 in flower, these lights make beautiful buds in flower, be sure to read up on the nutes throught this thread. if after my first run i may put 2 of these mars 300 watts side by side in my wardrobe, 
someone else here stated that if you want to equal HID type lights you need to have leds in the 40-55 watt per square foot range, they also said this is actual watts used,, the mars hydro light puts out 300 watts , but only uses 175 watts,, so 2 of these lights side by side would provide you with 350 watts acutally being used, 
but like I said I am going to run a grow under a single 300 mars for my first run and see If i can equal some of the other grows i have seen under a single led mars, there are youtube videos with this light also


----------



## obviously (Jan 9, 2015)

thank you for the information. I was thinking to get the Cree CXA series , but I'm a begginer , so it is to complicated for me the setup. So , I thought this is the other option marshydro panel


----------



## Dannabis! (Jan 9, 2015)

oilmaker68 said:


> It cost $255 including shipping. Seems to be solid enough build wise.
> 
> CFL'S were 2 x 300w. Which from seed was really good. Very gentle on them. Will use led straight from seed in future.
> 
> ...


I use similar 300w leds with no bloom/grow switch, but also labelled mars hydro and ive been able to find them for about 135ish shipped, from ads on denver CL.
they seem great for bloom more so if you use a Scrog or other even canopy method. The light does not penetrate the canopy much.
very frosty flowers so far though. Im on my second run.
Master Kush did well on them but i sorta abused MK and stunted the yield.

The stock fans do hum louder than id hoped.


----------



## Tim Fox (Jan 9, 2015)

I recieved some northern lights feminized seeds already, and now I am debating to use one of those seeds for my first scrog run under the 300 watt Mars led, what I really have my heart set on now is some Durban Poison, but am I nuts to try a 100 pure sativa under the 300 led mars with a scrog?,, I should ask this in general also


----------



## obviously (Jan 9, 2015)

If the marshydro led does not penetrate to much , is not that good for bloom. Am I right ?


----------



## WazzaX (Jan 9, 2015)

*Dry Weight Report:*

2 x Pineapple Chunk

Flowers are dried and in jars curing... ended up with 314 grams (approx 11oz) of solid bud + whatever the rubbish gives me in bubble hash...I beat my 1st grow by just on an Oz

I'm happy


----------



## Tim Fox (Jan 9, 2015)

obviously said:


> If the marshydro led does not penetrate to much , is not that good for bloom. Am I right ?


Everyone here is getting very nice harvest and weight , so the penetration must be pretty good ,sadly some rumors are hard to shake


----------



## Tim Fox (Jan 9, 2015)

WazzaX said:


> *Drdon't hight Report:*
> 
> 2 x Pineapple Chunk
> 
> ...


That is such a nice harvest , congrats , plus you dont Have to buy a new bulb every harvest, gosh ineed to get a crop in,


----------



## MAJOR-RED-EYE (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## MAJOR-RED-EYE (Jan 10, 2015)

Those pics are from nearly the end of week 5  everything is going well so far


----------



## Tim Fox (Jan 10, 2015)

MAJOR-RED-EYE said:


> Those pics are from nearly the end of week 5  everything is going well so far


your plants are freakin radical,, thanks for sharing


----------



## paramountads (Jan 10, 2015)

@WazzaX I did a search to see if you were still using the GH the Flora Gro/Bloom along with cal mag. Is that still the case? Im using dyna gro but am having various issues and want to go with something that is "tried and true". Did you incorporate and other nutrients? Nice looks plants BTW!


----------



## WazzaX (Jan 10, 2015)

@paramountads ...yeh mate that's all I have been using... the reason I didn't go for any "bud kandy" style extras is that when I read the ingredients they are basically made from whats already in the GH floranova nutes + molasses... so ill probably try some molasses at some point but havnt at this stage


----------



## WazzaX (Jan 10, 2015)

@MAJOR-RED-EYE ...awsum colas mate


----------



## paramountads (Jan 10, 2015)

@WazzaX awesome thanks!


----------



## shysty (Jan 11, 2015)

Has anyone ever cloned with led?

The reason I asked is because I have changed all my plants to led's bought 2x 300w panels and made a few panels 18w and 54w gonna clone under them and wonder if there are any diy led growers that have clones with leds and what nm works best im gonna try 620nm and 460nm. I've got a computer tower with the 18w led and the plants are doing better than my old mother tent with 2 ho T5 that cost 4x the price.


----------



## Tim Fox (Jan 11, 2015)

obviously said:


> I wanna get a marshydro 300w . what do you think guys? It worth it ? I don;t have any experience in this. It's 130 pounds and I wanna grow 4 autos under this light. Is it allright for flowering ?


Hey I hope you find the right LED for you, from reading your posts you sound allot like me, not knowing which light to get, and only having enough money to do it once, I have to admit I started out buying 30 or so CREE bulbs from home depot, and was going to gang them up in my box with turkey pans for reflectors, then a cool dude from 420 magazine came along and turned me onto the mars 300 , that sale on ebay for 92 dollars usa money ( it has since dropped in price to 85 dollars usa). so I took all the cree bulbs back to home depot, and got a refund for 170 dollars usa, , and I got a much better light in the end , I dont work for any led company, I just know the light I got from mars is solid, I have had it opened up to replace the fans with quieter fans, and the inside equipment is built very well, and the leds will blind you if you look at them for more than a couple of seonds,, I hope this helps


----------



## obviously (Jan 11, 2015)

I didn't know how to send a private message to you Tim Fox , so I'll ask here : Marshydro 2 , as I noticed you can;t switch veg/bloom and is 5w led. Is that corect ? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MarsHydro-Reflector-300w-Led-Grow-Light-Grow-Flower-LED-Grow-Lamp-Panel-Switches/261105144584?_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042&_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20131017132637&meid=1326e9adc8284e338f446d859759f90a&pid=100033&prg=20131017132637&rk=4&rkt=4&mehot=pp&sd=310917962576 so , what kind of marshydro is this one then ? Is it better a 5W led than this one ? Which one did you use ? And yes , I think I read to much about LED , cause I;m more confused that I was before reading about it


----------



## Heavy Consumer (Jan 11, 2015)

obviously said:


> I didn't know how to send a private message to you Tim Fox , so I'll ask here : Marshydro 2 , as I noticed you can;t switch veg/bloom and is 5w led. Is that corect ? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MarsHydro-Reflector-300w-Led-Grow-Light-Grow-Flower-LED-Grow-Lamp-Panel-Switches/261105144584?_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042&_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20131017132637&meid=1326e9adc8284e338f446d859759f90a&pid=100033&prg=20131017132637&rk=4&rkt=4&mehot=pp&sd=310917962576 so , what kind of marshydro is this one then ? Is it better a 5W led than this one ? Which one did you use ? And yes , I think I read to much about LED , cause I;m more confused that I was before reading about it


I think there is a Marshydro rep' on the 420magazine website, who customarily arranges some discounts for forum members that contact her, so you could check that out. I'm sure you'll also be able to find plenty of answers to any questions about the different models by searching "marshydro" both in here and over there.


----------



## Dannabis! (Jan 11, 2015)

Tim Fox said:


> I recieved some northern lights feminized seeds already, and now I am debating to use one of those seeds for my first scrog run under the 300 watt Mars led, what I really have my heart set on now is some Durban Poison, but am I nuts to try a 100 pure sativa under the 300 led mars with a scrog?,, I should ask this in general also


Seems like if youre gonna run a ballsdeep sativa in a small gro, might as well top or fim it. Or even do the clones straight in to 12/12 to keep the size manageable.
just make sure you dont need that space for a while.
i let a satty get too many nodes b4 i realised ( it had like 8 nodes but was 6"ish in veg.)
When i hit the 12/12 it jumped up to about 4 foot, each node stretched to about 8" long between or more.
learning the hard way.

I really thought it was an indica the way it started out more squat than any other plant ive had.

My master kush finished first ans i hit the timer back to veg so now revegging it all to get some clones to keep smaller next round.


----------



## Dannabis! (Jan 11, 2015)

Id be liking peoples posts but i guess i havent enough posts to access the like function.


----------



## Tim Fox (Jan 11, 2015)

Dannabis! said:


> Seems like if youre gonna run a ballsdeep sativa in a small gro, might as well top or fim it. Or even do the clones straight in to 12/12 to keep the size manageable.
> just make sure you dont need that space for a while.
> i let a satty get too many nodes b4 i realised ( it had like 8 nodes but was 6"ish in veg.)
> When i hit the 12/12 it jumped up to about 4 foot, each node stretched to about 8" long between or more.
> ...


I Hear you loud and clear on the sativa's in the grow box, I may just save my passion for some Durban for outdoors here after it becomes legal July 1st, thanks for the heads up on the amount of stretch


----------



## Tim Fox (Jan 11, 2015)

Heavy Consumer said:


> I think there is a Marshydro rep' on the 420magazine website, who customarily arranges some discounts for forum members that contact her, so you could check that out. I'm sure you'll also be able to find plenty of answers to any questions about the different models by searching "marshydro" both in here and over there.


you are so right, the mars forum on 420 is simply massive, and there is a rep answering questions often, that is where I was first told about my mars 300 1st gen led,


----------



## Tim Fox (Jan 11, 2015)

obviously said:


> I didn't know how to send a private message to you Tim Fox , so I'll ask here : Marshydro 2 , as I noticed you can;t switch veg/bloom and is 5w led. Is that corect ? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MarsHydro-Reflector-300w-Led-Grow-Light-Grow-Flower-LED-Grow-Lamp-Panel-Switches/261105144584?_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042&_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20131017132637&meid=1326e9adc8284e338f446d859759f90a&pid=100033&prg=20131017132637&rk=4&rkt=4&mehot=pp&sd=310917962576 so , what kind of marshydro is this one then ? Is it better a 5W led than this one ? Which one did you use ? And yes , I think I read to much about LED , cause I;m more confused that I was before reading about it


if you can afford the mars lights that have the downward reflectors and the veg bloom switches, by all means buy them, some sweet grows have come off of the 600 watt mars with the switches, most of the long time wise led guys say to strive for 45-60 watts per squar foot ( not sure what that is in meters), but a mars 300 1st gen is around 175 true watts, , its easy to hit higher watts in smaller packages with the newer 5 watt lights, but its not neccsary , watts are watts, if you want 600 watts, you can buy 2 of the older 300's for under 200 dollars usa,, they add up, so its completly safe to start out with a 300, and add more on later grows if you feel you need more, you see many people here hanging them together in grow rooms,, hope this helps


----------



## MAJOR-RED-EYE (Jan 11, 2015)

Tim Fox said:


> I Hear you loud and clear on the sativa's in the grow box, I may just save my passion for some Durban for outdoors here after it becomes legal July 1st, thanks for the heads up on the amount of stretch



Why don't you try a Durban Poison Auto? If your so limited on space?


----------



## Tim Fox (Jan 11, 2015)

my grow box is 6 feet tall, the fan and filter take up 10 inches in the top rear, and the 3 gallon pots go in the bottom, so I am left with 4 feet of growing height, is that enough for a good sativa?,


----------



## obviously (Jan 11, 2015)

I read some bad reviews about marshydro . they said the penetration is not enough , that;s why I asked you guys. And somebody mention the CXA series. Yes , as I heard are the best at the minut, but I didn;t find a full setup, I mean FULL. And if I get the cob , fan and everything , who;s gonna help me to setup everything if I can;t handle with that ? That's why I said "no" , otherwise I didn;t think twice and I wouldn;t consider marshydro and hans panel. And the price is good for cxa3070.


----------



## obviously (Jan 11, 2015)

I just noticed the cxa 3590 on mouser , you can get only one piece now  http://uk.mouser.com/Search/ProductDetail.aspx?R=CXA3590-0000-000R00AD27Fvirtualkey57280000virtualkey941-CXA35900R00AD27F
I don't know which driver is good for this one


----------



## Tim Fox (Jan 12, 2015)

obviously said:


> I just noticed the cxa 3590 on mouser , you can get only one piece now  http://uk.mouser.com/Search/ProductDetail.aspx?R=CXA3590-0000-000R00AD27Fvirtualkey57280000virtualkey941-CXA35900R00AD27F
> I don't know which driver is good for this one


.Dude, just because some guy says, "mars hydro is not good" , and that guy has never owned a mars light, and that guy could very well be a user of HID lights, opinions fly around here like eggs at a chicken house, BUT, if you look at people here who own a mars light, and look at thier grows and look at the pictures of thier harvests, how can you doubt what you see with your own eyes


----------



## Tim Fox (Jan 12, 2015)

also, if you wil notice the cost of the cob light on the other thread is over 800 dollars all said and done, plus you have to assemble everything, for that kinda money I would buy a MONSTER size mars light and grow Monster plants!!, why not get a mars 300 light, grow a crop, be happy, then if you need more light latter, than add more light, either add another mars, for more lumens and more penatration, at least you have something to smoke while you upgrade, even if you chose to upgrade, you may be very happy with just a single LED, 
as I see it you dont want to do any assembly or soldering or hooking up of wires, so save yourself all this headache and round and round,, 
just my 2 cents, I hope you get it figured out, but since I purchased my 300 watt mars I am fully happy, if I want more light after my first go, I will simplly ad a second 300 and run them side by side,, Easy pleasy,,


----------



## REALSTYLES (Jan 12, 2015)

shysty said:


> Has anyone ever cloned with led?
> 
> The reason I asked is because I have changed all my plants to led's bought 2x 300w panels and made a few panels 18w and 54w gonna clone under them and wonder if there are any diy led growers that have clones with leds and what nm works best im gonna try 620nm and 460nm. I've got a computer tower with the 18w led and the plants are doing better than my old mother tent with 2 ho T5 that cost 4x the price.


Yes I have many times over. Sometimes I have to throw hem in the trash. Not because they're bad it because I run out of room when people don't pick up the clones they asked me to make. 7-10 days for roots


----------



## REALSTYLES (Jan 12, 2015)

obviously said:


> I just noticed the cxa 3590 on mouser , you can get only one piece now  http://uk.mouser.com/Search/ProductDetail.aspx?R=CXA3590-0000-000R00AD27Fvirtualkey57280000virtualkey941-CXA35900R00AD27F
> I don't know which driver is good for this one


You can run 4 off this driver Mean Well HLG-185H-C700a that's what I use.


----------



## MAJOR-RED-EYE (Jan 12, 2015)

I don't know what everyone's complaining about penetration for as you can see from my pics I'm getting some pretty fat buds a couple ft below my canopy hight ... If I penetrated my wife that deep it would be popping out her mouth hahaha


----------



## MAJOR-RED-EYE (Jan 12, 2015)

But seriously I have nothing bad to say about my 150w reflectors they are superb I only ordered one as a side project for a single plant but was so happy with progress so far that I now have 2 in a full closet grow with half a dozen lovely ladies in there and a third light on its way for in a small veging cabinet


----------



## obviously (Jan 12, 2015)

MAJOR-RED-EYE said:


> I don't know what everyone's complaining about penetration for as you can see from my pics I'm getting some pretty fat buds a couple ft below my canopy hight ... If I penetrated my wife that deep it would be popping out her mouth hahaha


)))))))))))))))))))) =))))))))))))


----------



## obviously (Jan 12, 2015)

REALSTYLES said:


> You can run 4 off this driver Mean Well HLG-185H-C700a that's what I use.


Thank you for info. I need only one of http://uk.mouser.com/Search/ProductDetail.aspx?R=CXA3590-0000-000R00AD27Fvirtualkey57280000virtualkey941-CXA35900R00AD27F in a 60x60 tent for 4 autos  Tim have a good point , but I found today somebody that make it for me a cxa 3590 setup. I just need the driver that can match and a cob holder in UK. Or maybe without


----------



## obviously (Jan 12, 2015)

Tim Fox is right. I can just get the marshydro, but my question is : I can get the cxa3590 for 120 pounds 1 cob with full setup. I found somebody today that can do that for me. Same price, maybe better results. Thank you Tim for all your reply. I hope I didn;t write this twice(I am drunk a little bit  ). Anyway, I will oder this week the cxa 3590. I hope I can find a cob holder in UK soon and I will consider major-red-eye opinion about driver. I just get one at the minut , it's enough for 4 autos


----------



## Tim Fox (Jan 13, 2015)

I am going to purchase one of those "LUMEN METERS" so I can measure not only the lumens number given off from the mars 300 I own, but just in case I ad a CREE Cob to both sides with 3000K for an extra 16,000 lumens for flowering


----------



## Tim Fox (Jan 13, 2015)

obviously said:


> Thank you for info. I need only one of http://uk.mouser.com/Search/ProductDetail.aspx?R=CXA3590-0000-000R00AD27Fvirtualkey57280000virtualkey941-CXA35900R00AD27F in a 60x60 tent for 4 autos  Tim have a good point , but I found today somebody that make it for me a cxa 3590 setup. I just need the driver that can match and a cob holder in UK. Or maybe without


When you get your led , start a new thread in the led section and send me the link thru messages or here, I would be very interested in watching your adventure with the cob light,


----------



## Tim Fox (Jan 13, 2015)

i was searching around to find a lumens spec on the marshydro 300 watt 1st gen light, and I found the answer deep in the mars website, the 300 watt delivers 7150 lumens, that allot lower than I had expexted, A 400 watt metal halide bulb easily puts out 30,000 lumens easy, and it is recomended to have 45-60 watts (true power draw) per square foot of grow room, So I have 6 square feet of space, I need 300 true watts min. and my mars only puts out 170 watts, So I am 130 short, I either need to order a second 300 watt mars and hang them side by side, or get a couple of cree cobs an mount them to the mars metal housing and have them hang off the corners, the wheels are turning tonight, thanks to Obviously for his help in getting me to rethink the possiblities on this


----------



## REALSTYLES (Jan 13, 2015)

Tim Fox said:


> i was searching around to find a lumens spec on the marshydro 300 watt 1st gen light, and I found the answer deep in the mars website, the 300 watt delivers 7150 lumens, that allot lower than I had expexted, A 400 watt metal halide bulb easily puts out 30,000 lumens easy, and it is recomended to have 45-60 watts (true power draw) per square foot of grow room, So I have 6 square feet of space, I need 300 true watts min. and my mars only puts out 170 watts, So I am 130 short, I either need to order a second 300 watt mars and hang them side by side, or get a couple of cree cobs an mount them to the mars metal housing and have them hang off the corners, the wheels are turning tonight, thanks to Obviously for his help in getting me to rethink the possiblities on this


Yo Tim please stop you are a new grower and don't have any experience, but you're telling people what to get.


----------



## Tim Fox (Jan 13, 2015)

Any chance you can answer the lumens question? Also "obviously" had already made up his mind on the cob, we spoke in private chat some, sorry you misses that part of the chat so it made these posts sound more kfrag!ented , but hay I can move on sorry bout the mess


----------



## REALSTYLES (Jan 13, 2015)

Tim Fox said:


> Any chance you can answer the lumens question? Also "obviously" had already made up his mind on the cob, we spoke in private chat some, sorry you misses that part of the chat so it made these posts sound more kfrag!ented , but hay I can move on sorry bout the mess


No problem my man it just you don't know how to grow oh no nothing about the lights and you're giving suggestions and I've been growing for almost 10 years and this whole led thing if I didn't get into a car accident March of last year I would have already had my first led harvest but when I got out the hospital I went back to work for the dispensary that I was working for 4 years and I had multiple rooms had three flower rooms and one mother in bed room one of my rooms where the undercurrent deep water culture system the other were top fed drip system recirculating I was growing under 25,000 watts of electricity HPS and metal halide lights and I'm loving the LED light and I am building my own light now CXA 3590's

Sent from my SM-G900P using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## REALSTYLES (Jan 13, 2015)

Tim Fox said:


> Any chance you can answer the lumens question? Also "obviously" had already made up his mind on the cob, we spoke in private chat some, sorry you misses that part of the chat so it made these posts sound more kfrag!ented , but hay I can move on sorry bout the mess


Lumens on the 300 watt no but I can tell you this it runs off 1 watt diodes less penetration then the 5 watt. That's why everyones saying LED sucks.


----------



## Tim Fox (Jan 14, 2015)

I suppose we should get on the same page before we make assumptions about a persons growing experience. I grew for about 3 years back in the mid 1980's in a 4x4x8 plywood box in my garage, under 400 watt metal halides and I grew one crop in an 8x4x8 under a 1000 watt halide. I probably went thru about 7 crops, start to finish, we grew with clones and swapped clones between 3 people . it was some type of indica, never knew the strain but it was killer. And I made it to harvest everytime. digital cameras did not exist and sending film photos in for developing was a great way to get the cops busting your grow, so I took 29 years off to get married and have a family , never wanted to risk getting arrested and going to jail while i had kids around. but now my state has legalized home grows and I now longer have that shadow hanging over my head, So does my past experience still make me a "new grower with no experience?" , well that is for you to decide.


----------



## entertainer1224 (Jan 14, 2015)

Lol. I don't know man... 29 years off, the plant could have changed. Haha. I'd say you know a thing or too.


----------



## Tim Fox (Jan 14, 2015)

It was a long suck ass time to be on *Prohibition. and drinking booze was freakin killing me, litterally, when the good people legalized this stuff in my state, I stopped drinking and went back to that guy I used to be, now i am so fucking happy, i cant believe how many years of my life were wasted. I started a thread in the indoor growing section under stealth micro cab, called one more time around for the old man, posting many pictures of the wardrobe build out, and about to pop the seeds, would love to see some of you come and put your 2 cents in, *


----------



## obviously (Jan 14, 2015)

I wanna ask you something guys : a 0.9 meter height is allright for autos and LED ? I was thinking that maybe this 0.9 meter height is not enough cause the LED should be like 0.25 meter from canopy.


----------



## MAJOR-RED-EYE (Jan 15, 2015)

If 0.9m all the hight space you have to work with then you can make it work with a little tinkering  you will wanna work out a way to hang your light as close to the top as possible maybe make a home made close quarters bracket like the ones from blackdog led and maybe keep your carbon filter out of the cabinet to free up room at the top apart from that you should be fine  autos don't grow very tall and it's not like you'll get light burn if they get too close to the light LEDs run pretty damn cool so you should be fine


----------



## obviously (Jan 15, 2015)

MAJOR-RED-EYE said:


> If 0.9m all the hight space you have to work with then you can make it work with a little tinkering  you will wanna work out a way to hang your light as close to the top as possible maybe make a home made close quarters bracket like the ones from blackdog led and maybe keep your carbon filter out of the cabinet to free up room at the top apart from that you should be fine  autos don't grow very tall and it's not like you'll get light burn if they get too close to the light LEDs run pretty damn cool so you should be fine


I know auto don;t grow very tall, but still. 25cm - pot , 10 cm-LED , 40 cm the plant , so 15 cm only left  and one more question : for this one , do I need a driver ? http://uk.mouser.com/Search/ProductDetail.aspx?R=LZ4-40R300virtualkey62410000virtualkey897-LZ440R300 how can I make it work ?


----------



## mauricem00 (Jan 16, 2015)

rob333 said:


> had one of those used it once about 1 year ago been sitting outside as a door wedge for the last 6 months they are poo man i hate to say


mine is setting in my tool shed.lost 3 diodes in the first 300 hours.drew 180 watts but did not grow as well as my T5HOs witch drew 144 watts.


----------



## WazzaX (Jan 17, 2015)

sux for you..i would of claimed warranty

Meanwhile in the bat cave...im trying my 1st ever "auto"...the strain is Dark Devil (using coco/12ltr air pot for the 1st time aswell) and I cant believe how quick it is growing...here is a pic day 20 from seed...


----------



## REALSTYLES (Jan 17, 2015)

Should made one like I did. I own 5 Mars, 2 Mars 300w, 2 Mars 1600w, 1 Mars 1200w and a Mars 900w. But
I made a couple of lights that look like this

View attachment 3333303


----------



## Tim Fox (Jan 17, 2015)

REALSTYLES said:


> Should made one like I did. I own 5 Mars, 2 Mars 300w, 2 Mars 1600w, 1 Mars 1200w and a Mars 900w. But
> I made a couple of lights that look like this
> 
> View attachment 3333303
> View attachment 3333304


can you give us the details on your light you built, thanks


----------



## Tim Fox (Jan 17, 2015)

I am about to put the seeds into these fabric "redi root" grow pots, they are 18 liters (5 gallons), under my mars 300, in some Fox Farms ocean forrest


----------



## Th3wiz4rd (Jan 17, 2015)

I purchased 2 of the 300 watters off ebay. I used one to replace 180w cfl and so far I'm not impressed with the led's performance. 

Yellowed tops. At first I thought it was light bleaching so raised the lights to over 20" and after a week with no improvement I figured it must be sulfur def so I upped the cal mag and lightly foliar fed Epsom salt. 

Plants are still yellowing so Ill be putting them under my 400w hps soon. 

I'm still tempted to attempt to flower some healthy ladies under both 300's but I'm unimpressed with one's ability to veg some little clones so it's probably not even worth it.


----------



## Tim Fox (Jan 22, 2015)

I received this advice in my grow thread, "Removing the glass will also help with heat and up your radiometric output from probably somewhere between 7 and 12% I would think. That and cutting slices into the corners of the faceplate and carefully bending the metal into contact with the mounting plate will help with the light that gets trapped around the edges of those stock Chinese case. Terrible cases btw. Crap when it comes to cooling"
So I already upgraded the fans, this Mars Led 300 watt does make a small amount of heat, in my 3 x 2 x 6 box it raises the temp 7 degrees with my fan on really low speed, So I am happy with the heat dissapation, but I wanted to maximize what this light can do , so I followed the advice and took the light back apart and removed the glass , now the LED's have direct path to the plants, the last picture is showing the top half of the wardrobe with the doors off for light sealing, but you can see some of the inner workings of the cab, and the mars light hanging there


----------



## Don Geno (Jan 22, 2015)

Th3wiz4rd said:


> I purchased 2 of the 300 watters off ebay. I used one to replace 180w cfl and so far I'm not impressed with the led's performance.
> 
> Yellowed tops. At first I thought it was light bleaching so raised the lights to over 20" and after a week with no improvement I figured it must be sulfur def so I upped the cal mag and lightly foliar fed Epsom salt.
> 
> ...


light bleaching would turn a very light color not yellow 300 watt leds are better off 12 inches away for optimal growth yellowing would be from a nitrogen deficiency raise your nitrogen levels with leds they tend to be fed a little more than with cfls I myself have been through this particular problem good luck and happy growing


----------



## Don Geno (Jan 22, 2015)

Tim Fox said:


> I received this advice in my grow thread, "Removing the glass will also help with heat and up your radiometric output from probably somewhere between 7 and 12% I would think. That and cutting slices into the corners of the faceplate and carefully bending the metal into contact with the mounting plate will help with the light that gets trapped around the edges of those stock Chinese case. Terrible cases btw. Crap when it comes to cooling"
> So I already upgraded the fans, this Mars Led 300 watt does make a small amount of heat, in my 3 x 2 x 6 box it raises the temp 7 degrees with my fan on really low speed, So I am happy with the heat dissapation, but I wanted to maximize what this light can do , so I followed the advice and took the light back apart and removed the glass , now the LED's have direct path to the plants, the last picture is showing the top half of the wardrobe with the doors off for light sealing, but you can see some of the inner workings of the cab, and the mars light hanging thereView attachment 3336893View attachment 3336894 View attachment 3336895 View attachment 3336896 View attachment 3336897


thats a clean setup brother!


----------



## Th3wiz4rd (Jan 22, 2015)

Don Geno said:


> light bleaching would turn a very light color not yellow 300 watt leds are better off 12 inches away for optimal growth yellowing would be from a nitrogen deficiency raise your nitrogen levels with leds they tend to be fed a little more than with cfls I myself have been through this particular problem good luck and happy growing


While I appreciate your reply, I'm pretty sure it's not N def. some tops basically turned white while some were just a pale yellow. I feed 5ml/gal gh flora nova grow, 1 to 2 ml/gal silica blast, as well as 1ml/gal gh calmag whatever they call it. The calmag has been upped to 3ml per gallon since I've switched to the 300w led's. They were totally healthy under the cfl's. I contacted the seller I bought the light from and he claimed I need to keep the light 24" to 36" MINIMUM from the light. I've raised it to about 33" from tops and bleaching has stopped. Hopefully after they get over the shock they'll start some healthy growth. I just wonder how my very healthy fully vegged (under a 400hps) ready to flower wicked blue widow girls are going to do under these inexpensive led lights.

I sure wish I could find a completed grow journal or detailed product review from someone using one or several Marshydro old style 300w led's.


----------



## Don Geno (Jan 22, 2015)

yea no prob just trying to help yeah I didn't see that the tops were white must've missed that on your post interesting they said a minimum of 24" i keep mine 12 inches but im in a small space post some pics up lets see those babies!!  are you going to continue playing with the leds? or just switching to the hps? blue widow sounds great!!


----------



## Th3wiz4rd (Jan 23, 2015)

Wicked blue widow is actually Northern lights crossed with purple Kush. It is a tasty strain that can yield pretty well if vegged long enough but man is it a finicky cloner.

I'm going to give the young ones another week or so under the led. Hopefully I can fully identify and correct the problems. If the little ladies continue their issues I'll probably return or sell the led's and buy another 600w hps.

I keep the little ones 2 feet under the light and they have bleaching and probable cal/mag issues. You say 1' and the light seller says 3'. God damnit lol.

I use General organics camg+ and it says 5ml per gal for light usage. I've been under feeding especially since I now know led requires upped calmag dosage.


----------



## Don Geno (Jan 23, 2015)

Th3wiz4rd said:


> Wicked blue widow is actually Northern lights crossed with purple Kush. It is a tasty strain that can yield pretty well if vegged long enough but man is it a finicky cloner.
> 
> I'm going to give the young ones another week or so under the led. Hopefully I can fully identify and correct the problems. If the little ladies continue their issues I'll probably return or sell the led's and buy another 600w hps.
> 
> ...


This is my grow with the berry cherry cheesecake 12/12 from seed


----------



## Don Geno (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## Th3wiz4rd (Jan 23, 2015)

Hey that's awesome! That was under a marshydro old style 300w??

And you had about 12" between plant and light?? And no bleaching!??

I bought the 2 "300 watt" led's with the intention of putting them in a 2x4x5 tent above a very full netted canopy of 3 wwb ladies that have been vegging under a 400w hps for like 2 months... They're pretty big plants already. They're super healthy so it would be pretty sad to end up flowering them with inferior lighting and yielding poorly. 

Do you think it's even worth trying?

Ive yielded right around a half P in this tent with a 400w hps that was dimmed to 250 on warmer days. That was 4 heavily lst'd blue dream plants and a short fat querkle that ended getting pretty shaded out pretty bad by stretchy old blue dream. 

I wonder how the yield would be with the two led 300's? What did your single plant end up yielding??


----------



## Th3wiz4rd (Jan 23, 2015)

Also, Don, how much calmag do you use per gallon? 

Maybe I do just have a really bad deficiency that happened all of a sudden when the led moved in. It's been years since I've had any nute related problems that maybe now I just suck at diagnosing nute related issues lol.


----------



## Don Geno (Jan 23, 2015)

Thanks wiz!! yep yep,, no bleaching this is my first run with the led and this is a new strain 12/12 from seed cuz I just couldn't wait to try it, it's growers preference use whatever you feel comfortable with, first run using dolomite lime and bud candy substituting for molasses, pretty much new strain. new light and new feeding so far I'm digging it   Happy growing brother!!


----------



## Th3wiz4rd (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm definitely most comfortable flowering under my dimmable hydrofarm phantom 600. 

I'm gonna drop the lights back to 18" and give them a few nice doses of camg+ and see what happens. I have a week till my wbw is scheduled to flower so I got the time to give this led a fair chance. 

What did your 12/12 from seed yield?? 
I haven't flowered directly from seed, yet. 

When Ive flowered from rooting clone i got like 7 to 10 grams per plant haha but they were only in 32oz hempy cups and got shitty lighting due to being under the canopy.


----------



## djeclipzjv (Jan 30, 2015)

WazzaX said:


> mine is dry so I put it in jars this arvo to start curing... made a mistake by not buying enough clip jars  so will be using some coffee ones aswell...I also grabbed some scales and had a finished dry weight of 287 grams from 2 plants plus a heap of garbage that I will try my hand at making bubble hash (never had a crack at hash so im looking forward to it)...I am very happy with my results but still think I can do better next time
> 
> "in the jar" pic...


Hey Wazzax, awesome job! Finally caught up with the post. I currently have a 300W from Platinum LED and looking to add a couple more babies to grow. The current light is way too expensive and was looking into MarsHydro. Your grow is a true inspiration along with Oilmaker!, props.

Question though. I am trying to guestimate on my yield given everything goes well of course and depending on strain. You mentioned, you got 287 Grams Dry from two plants, from what I've read and learned, drying takes out about roughly 75% weight leaving you 25%. So you were able to pull almost a pound from each plant? 278g is rouhgly 25% of 2lbs'ish. Can I expect something similar results?

Thanks,


----------



## Mars-Hydro (Feb 4, 2015)

oilmaker68 said:


> hi y'all
> 
> today i received my Mars Hydro LED growlight. I have raised my Fem seeds with 2x300w CFLs but felt it lacked power and penetration when it came to veg. I already tried the cfls with 2 x Lemon ice seeds i had and they haven't grown well into veg so decided i needed another LED.
> 
> ...



I just feel so strange that how can you get the light at such a lower price? from ebay store? auction listing?


----------



## entertainer1224 (Feb 8, 2015)

I got mine off dhgate.com it happened to be on sale at time of purchase for like 20% off.


----------



## D port Growth (Feb 8, 2015)

Just gonna chime in and drop this off 

when testing leds it's better to look at p.a.r. (photosyntheticly active radiation) not lumens lumens are light waves visible by human eyes and par is pretty much light waves usable by plants. Hope this helps


----------



## dandyrandy (Feb 8, 2015)

I have some strains that bleach others don't. In fact I have 2 Sourd from clone two different phenos. One bleaches easily the other does not. Same strain same breeder. Different plant. I use 4 old style 300w. Marshydro. I just bought a 400w cob grow light from fleabay. Two cobs. I used it for two weeks and swapped the marshydro back in. At least in veg the old style mars (with glass off) kicks the $210 cob.


----------



## AUSCraig (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi all.
Read the thread from start to finish.
great read.

Running a 600watt MH for veg on full auto drip feed system. 10 mins each hour. Seems to be going well. Had a mishap and had to pull the tent down 3 days ago. forgot to reconfigure the timer and somehow had the LED running non stop for 3 days!. No probs with the light tho. Recovering well.
Will post better pics in the future.

2 tents.
Veg in 1x1x2 600watt MH.
flower. 600watt nanolux ballast lucagrow 600watt globe and 8 inch OG hood.
Seem to be doing well with AN sensi


----------



## AUSCraig (Feb 11, 2015)

View attachment 3349044 View attachment 3349045 Hi all.
Read the thread from start to finish.
great read.

Running a 600watt MH for veg on full auto drip feed system. 10 mins each hour. Seems to be going well. Had a mishap and had to pull the tent down 3 days ago. forgot to reconfigure the timer and somehow had the LED running non stop for 3 days!. No probs with the light tho. Recovering well.
Will post better pics in the future.

2 tents.
Veg in 1x1x2 600watt MH.
flower. 600watt nanolux ballast lucagrow 600watt globe and 8 inch OG hood.
Seem to be doing well with AN sensi


----------



## AUSCraig (Feb 11, 2015)

Forgot to mention these clones were monster crop clones. A first for me. So interested to see how they go.


----------



## oilmaker68 (Feb 14, 2015)

Narrowback44 said:


> This is a dude?


That is a dude.


----------



## AUSCraig (Feb 18, 2015)

I know it's been roughly covered. But is anyone using both growth and bloom lights for veg ? I can't decide. I find there is a little more stretch with both on. But with just growth on the speed of growth isn't fast at all. Might try with both on with lights closer ? Ti illuminate stretch


----------



## AUSCraig (Feb 21, 2015)

Well I run both bloom and growth lights nOw.
a tiny bit more heat but they grow at a faster rate. I lowered the lights to around 18 inches and they love it. 

Also added a fluval fish filter to the 200L res and the soup looks alot cleaner and the plants are loving it. No carbon in the fish filter is the key.


----------



## Bbili (Mar 6, 2015)

So, there we are, my first post..
I am new to the busines, newer grown a strain, still dont know if i want..
Interested in the LED panels, i have read all posts in this tread, it was a pleasure.. tnx guys.. i checked out a lot of lamps, and learning about them during the discussion like this one..
The price for the MH is ok, so i tought, lets buy one and grow sommething, it seams to me that LEDs improved so give them a test.
So, how much room i can aford, the result was for a 4x4x6,5ft
to get the optimum light and stay in a decent draw wattage MH II 700/900 i tought, because of your good results here, that should be perfect for me.
So i contact the girl from MH and then the shock, they seem not to have any clue what/how/how much ect. .. the only thing they can think of is the wattage of the lamp.. they are on the market for years and such bad knowlage?

I realy wanted to buy a MH.. disapointed now.. Some expirience from you led growers?

Tnx


----------



## AUSCraig (Mar 7, 2015)

I've found personally that my 4x4 with a 600w led is good for the Centre Plants. I don't like the spread much as the outside plants not directly under it suffer . 4x4 tent I may add another led as they do work if right over the tomatoes


----------



## OldSoul777 (Mar 7, 2015)

oilmaker68 said:


> hi y'all
> 
> today i received my Mars Hydro LED growlight. I have raised my Fem seeds with 2x300w CFLs but felt it lacked power and penetration when it came to veg. I already tried the cfls with 2 x Lemon ice seeds i had and they haven't grown well into veg so decided i needed another LED.
> 
> ...


How are these compared to say a 600 watt MH/HPS I just bought 2 600w setups with vented hoods and both bulbs for about 350.00 What are the pros and cons?


----------



## AUSCraig (Mar 7, 2015)

10 days later


----------



## dkeepswimming (Mar 22, 2015)

Been following. I got 600w/5w vipar I hope it compares to the mars. Any know results of light?


----------



## AUSCraig (Mar 22, 2015)

I can't really say much a part from they work. I only veg with it then swapped to 600watthps. Grows ok in veg . Steady but not fast .


----------



## OldSoul777 (Mar 22, 2015)

I hear insane reviews about the spectrum king 400. designed buy guys in the lighting industry who are growers as well. reports of 1.8 grams per wattt!


----------



## dkeepswimming (Mar 23, 2015)

was 175 (emailed vipar uk to confirm was them on ebay) will buy another light later (maybe mars 2). plan is 1 clone 15ltr airpot scrog a cutting each time. probably 4 seedlings first time.


----------



## rickylaging (Apr 9, 2015)

oilmaker68 said:


> That is a dude.


yo man i just paged through your thread and it was off the chain, would you say it took you 4 months July-Nov to complete this grow ? with just the one mh300w and no side lights, im thinking about buying one and was doing some research and came upon this. sorry for being a lazy stoner but this is a big thread. thanks for any info ahead of time.


----------



## oilmaker68 (Apr 9, 2015)

OldSoul777 said:


> How are these compared to say a 600 watt MH/HPS I just bought 2 600w setups with vented hoods and both bulbs for about 350.00 What are the pros and cons?


Pros of Mars hydro- cheap to run. Low heat output. None burning. Less fire risk. 

Cons - expensivish


----------



## oilmaker68 (Apr 9, 2015)

rickylaging said:


> yo man i just paged through your thread and it was off the chain, would you say it took you 4 months July-Nov to complete this grow ? with just the one mh300w and no side lights, im thinking about buying one and was doing some research and came upon this. sorry for being a lazy stoner but this is a big thread. thanks for any info ahead of time.


600w MHLED In a 1m2 room. Scrog grown should produce around 700-1000g if grown correctly. If Temp/RH/ventilation/PH all in the correct range all the way through the grow 4 weeks veg 9 weeks flower from clone. But longer from seed


----------



## Narrowback44 (Apr 16, 2015)

About to harvest..... Last week flush.


----------



## Narrowback44 (Apr 16, 2015)

Any advice it's a thick bush. No trimming done I have buds down to the stem and all the way up. Under the canapé is still all white hairs but super velvety. Going on 13weeks. No Carmel trichs yet.


----------



## Narrowback44 (Apr 16, 2015)

One of the big colas snapped. I think it was almost or ready. Will the now exposed plants burn? Should I harvest the whole plant?


----------



## entertainer1224 (Apr 17, 2015)

They shouldn't burn. I'd let it grow til it's done man.


----------



## Narrowback44 (Apr 17, 2015)

Just switched two g13haze plants from veg to bloom tent and upgraded to 5gal bkt and 70% mutes. Leaves look like they're wilting and drying out at the same time. We're bright green switching to a dark green and patches of light flat green. 2x600w Mh(1st) & 120w MH(3rd) on bloom. 60x48x36?


----------



## entertainer1224 (Apr 19, 2015)

Here is my blue dream x master kush 30 days into flower.


----------



## Narrowback44 (Apr 20, 2015)

Need help? Took the top canapé off my g-13 haze. 6-8 colas. Beneath are a mass of flowers. Can I give nutes or just continuing the h20 flush?


----------



## Narrowback44 (Apr 20, 2015)

entertainer1224 said:


> Here is my blue dream x master kush 30 days into flower.


Sweet


----------



## entertainer1224 (Apr 20, 2015)

Narrowback44 said:


> Need help? Took the top canapé off my g-13 haze. 6-8 colas. Beneath are a mass of flowers. Can I give nutes or just continuing the h20 flush?


Idk. I would probably continue the flush, giving them another week of two to finish up.


----------



## IslandDreamz (Apr 21, 2015)

2 144x3 reflector leds in a 4x4 tent , 12 girls are 5 weeks     
First couple pics are from previous weeks


----------



## thattimeofyear4 (May 4, 2015)

WazzaX said:


> thanks for the replies guys... ill wait the extra week to goto the 9 week mark like you then @oilmaker68... @MAJOR-RED-EYE I use a Samsung phone so the app is for android... link: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.jessdev.hdcameras&hl=en
> 
> ive got 2 more pineapple chunk ready to be flipped as soon as the current ones are done so ill have plenty more pics till Christmas
> 
> cheers


Awesome I've been reading this and thanks for the link for the camera


----------



## thattimeofyear4 (May 4, 2015)

Smoken-n-Token said:


> I think I know what could be causing it. This is only hypothetical by the way. I can't even tested yet as I'm still waiting for my LED grow light to arrived. But I built a lot of LED systems in the manner of small systems not grow systems but the electronic project stuff.
> 
> 
> I've ordered a 300 watt LED grow light. It states: that it has 100 3 watt LEDs. Now is it going to drive at 300 Watts, probably not. My reasoning for this is that commercial products normally under power their LEDs to favor long life.
> ...


Very interested in hearing about this modding that you speak of I just bought the same light.


----------



## Tim Fox (May 4, 2015)

I am about to grow using the 300 watt mars 1st gen light also, but I modified my fans and took out the glass, i am also suplamenting the light with 2 cree cxa3070 cobs, some would say I am suplamenting the cobs with the mars led,, LOL , I dont think anyone would recomend driving leds at 100 percent, for several reasons really, Ill let the smarter led guys chime in on that one, for me , if I wanted more light and did not want to build a DIY led, I would just buy more m ars housings and hang them side by side, two of the mars 300's would give you 360 true watts of power for only $140 dollars??>>??? thats not to bad really


----------



## Justin_GC (Jun 20, 2015)

First time grower here. I started reading this thread after researching if the Mars Hydro lights I picked up are bad or not. I am really excited about what I have read so far, and that the LED's I got are going to rock. I figured I would go ahead and make a post in the thread with my info.

I picked up 2 Mars Hydro Reflector 300w (96*3w) lights. The rest of my setup is as follows:
Space = 30x18x36 Inch grow tent (thinking about getting a 48x48x60 soon since I have both LED's)
Lights = Mars Hydro Reflector 300w (96pcs*3watt),
Medium: Sensi Sci Soil (bottom half) & Sensi Sci Light on top layer
Plants= 3 rooted clones from reputable clone shop in Seattle (Cinex, Sherbet, & Platinum G13).

Here are a couple of pics of my ladies after I put them into their new homes under the LED. 
NOTE: I hope the images like this are OK. This is the first time I added any images to a post and I could not figure out the way the OP has them in a nice little box that you can click on to make larger and scroll through. If I need to edit the post and change them no problem-o!


----------



## IslandDreamz (Jun 20, 2015)

They work great man


----------



## Jason9922 (Jun 20, 2015)

I'm interested to see how they work for ya. I have a couple 1k HID HPS/MH lights and I was thinking about maybe adding a few LED light bars, or possibly a couple of the MARS lights, and some tanning bulbs set to power on for 5 minutes out of every 20 to add spectrum. I was thinking about just experimenting ya know and have been wondering if these were any good as I could have bought a used older model of the same light the other day. Look forward to hearing how they work for you.


----------



## Sarahu (Jul 13, 2015)

Hello Everyone, I am Sara, I am here now, anybody knew me before?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 14, 2015)

Mars Hydro 900 series II - ( with a red ufo ) 
Dark Devil Strain ( 12 Day Flower / day 43 from seed )


----------



## Don Geno (Jul 14, 2015)

Sarahu said:


> Hello Everyone, I am Sara, I am here now, anybody knew me before?


No but whats goin on with ya z


----------



## Sarahu (Jul 14, 2015)

Budzbuddha said:


> Mars Hydro 900 series II - ( with a red ufo )
> Dark Devil Strain ( 12 Day Flower / day 43 from seed )
> 
> View attachment 3459078


hey Budzbuddha, nice to meet you here. 

nice grow but the red room will make me have a nightmare tonight I think,lol


----------



## Sarahu (Jul 14, 2015)

Don Geno said:


> No but whats goin on with ya z


haha, I am your new friend here


----------



## Sarahu (Jul 14, 2015)

How many growers are using Mars Hydro led grow light and grow tent here?


----------



## Tim Fox (Jul 14, 2015)

Sarahu said:


> How many growers are using Mars Hydro led grow light and grow tent here?


Is this the Sara from the 420 webpage?


----------



## Justin_GC (Jul 14, 2015)

Sarahu said:


> How many growers are using Mars Hydro led grow light and grow tent here?


Hi Sarahu - I do as I stated above in my first post on this thread a few posts ago. I actually just moved into a 4x2x7 tent last night.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 14, 2015)

Tim Fox said:


> I am about to grow using the 300 watt mars 1st gen light also, but I modified my fans and took out the glass, i am also suplamenting the light with 2 cree cxa3070 cobs, some would say I am suplamenting the cobs with the mars led,, LOL , I dont think anyone would recomend driving leds at 100 percent, for several reasons really, Ill let the smarter led guys chime in on that one, for me , if I wanted more light and did not want to build a DIY led, I would just buy more m ars housings and hang them side by side, two of the mars 300's would give you 360 true watts of power for only $140 dollars??>>??? thats not to bad really


This is the reason I bought the 1st gen Mars Hydro without much hesitation, the price point is good and you can cover 4' x20" pretty well with them. I want to remove my glass also. Never thought about the fans, do they go wonky? I am capable of replacing them with badder-asser fans but not sure how much of that sort of thing I want to mess with.


----------



## IslandDreamz (Jul 14, 2015)

Sarahu said:


> Hello Everyone, I am Sara, I am here now, anybody knew me before?


Sara from. The first Mars website if yes we met briefly. Through email im currently starting my new grow the plants. Lovethese lights do disrespect to hps but they love these lights, do you still do custom. Lights?


----------



## IslandDreamz (Jul 14, 2015)

Yo


Jason9922 said:


> I'm interested to see how they work for ya. I have a couple 1k HID HPS/MH lights and I was thinking about maybe adding a few LED light bars, or possibly a couple of the MARS lights, and some tanning bulbs set to power on for 5 minutes out of every 20 to add spectrum. I was thinking about just experimenting ya know and have been wondering if these were any good as I could have bought a used older model of the same light the other day. Look forward to hearing how they work for you.


You can add them as addition lighting or what I have done already is have the leds come on an hour before the hps so they soak up that extra spectrum but by combining them u should get some nice. Dense crazy buds


----------



## IslandDreamz (Jul 14, 2015)

This. Is a quick summary of my last grow, if u want more pic I have a thread in grow journals


----------



## littlejacob (Jul 14, 2015)

Bonjour
Hello mars owners! 
How much do you get with your lights? 
Why this kind of led and not Cree or Bridgelux cob?
Have a great day★


----------



## IslandDreamz (Jul 14, 2015)

littlejacob said:


> Bonjour
> Hello mars owners!
> How much do you get with your lights?
> Why this kind of led and not Cree or Bridgelux cob?
> Have a great day★


Check mars-hydro.com for prices, I haven't tryed the other brands, but they're quite pricey the Mars lights are way cheaper but still gives you great lumen coverage my plants love these lights also Temps aren't a problem to me anymore it stays between 75 and 85 and it's summer now.


----------



## Sarahu (Jul 14, 2015)

Tim Fox said:


> Is this the Sara from the 420 webpage?


Hi Tim, yes, it's me )))


----------



## Sarahu (Jul 14, 2015)

Justin_GC said:


> Hi Sarahu - I do as I stated above in my first post on this thread a few posts ago. I actually just moved into a 4x2x7 tent last night.


Hi Justin , great, do you have grow journal? I would like to follow it up.


----------



## Sarahu (Jul 14, 2015)

Michael Huntherz said:


> This is the reason I bought the 1st gen Mars Hydro without much hesitation, the price point is good and you can cover 4' x20" pretty well with them. I want to remove my glass also. Never thought about the fans, do they go wonky? I am capable of replacing them with badder-asser fans but not sure how much of that sort of thing I want to mess with.


Hi Michael, nice to meet you  

Our light is not waterproof one, so we prefer you do not remove the glass. if you drop water into the light, it will have problem because there has a lot circuit on the PCB. 

As to the fans, actually, the speed of fan is too fast, that's why you think it is noise. if your guys want to replace with a slower speed one, please email us first, we will let you know the specifications of the fan.


----------



## Sarahu (Jul 14, 2015)

IslandDreamz said:


> Check mars-hydro.com for prices, I haven't tryed the other brands, but they're quite pricey the Mars lights are way cheaper but still gives you great lumen coverage my plants love these lights also Temps aren't a problem to me anymore it stays between 75 and 85 and it's summer now.


Thank you Island


----------



## Sarahu (Jul 14, 2015)

littlejacob said:


> Bonjour
> Hello mars owners!
> How much do you get with your lights?
> Why this kind of led and not Cree or Bridgelux cob?
> Have a great day★


Bonjour Littlejacob

We will have a CREE LED grow light come out next month, the product is amazing, I will post some information about it later under my topic mars hydro led grow light family. welcome there and check more information.


----------



## littlejacob (Jul 14, 2015)

Bonjour
I meant how much weight.GPW if you prefer!
@Sarahu hello what kind of cree? What bin? With what kind of driver?
Have a great day★


----------



## Tim Fox (Jul 14, 2015)

Michael Huntherz said:


> This is the reason I bought the 1st gen Mars Hydro without much hesitation, the price point is good and you can cover 4' x20" pretty well with them. I want to remove my glass also. Never thought about the fans, do they go wonky? I am capable of replacing them with badder-asser fans but not sure how much of that sort of thing I want to mess with.


The fans were to loud for my super stealth grow box, the replacing of the fans made the light perfectly silent


----------



## Tim Fox (Jul 14, 2015)

littlejacob said:


> Bonjour
> Hello mars owners!
> How much do you get with your lights?
> Why this kind of led and not Cree or Bridgelux cob?
> Have a great day★


I would go with the Cree cobs


----------



## Tim Fox (Jul 14, 2015)

Sarahu said:


> Hi Michael, nice to meet you
> 
> Our light is not waterproof one, so we prefer you do not remove the glass. if you drop water into the light, it will have problem because there has a lot circuit on the PCB.
> 
> As to the fans, actually, the speed of fan is too fast, that's why you think it is noise. if your guys want to replace with a slower speed one, please email us first, we will let you know the specifications of the fan.


No, the fans I switch to are a much higher quality fan and bearing, stick with the ones I showed you, plus use the variable voltage, supply,


----------



## Tim Fox (Jul 14, 2015)

Sarahu said:


> Hi Michael, nice to meet you
> 
> Our light is not waterproof one, so we prefer you do not remove the glass. if you drop water into the light, it will have problem because there has a lot circuit on the PCB.
> 
> As to the fans, actually, the speed of fan is too fast, that's why you think it is noise. if your guys want to replace with a slower speed one, please email us first, we will let you know the specifications of the fan.


Removing the glass is perfectly safe, you get a higher par level


----------



## Justin_GC (Jul 14, 2015)

Sarahu said:


> Hi Justin , great, do you have grow journal? I would like to follow it up.


I do not have it digitally yet, I have been keeping track on pen/paper and with photos though. I could make it all digital and share it out. Anyone have ideas of good places to do that?


EDITED: OH here is a photo of the lights and new tent. My light hangers were not long enough for the new tent (which is much larger than I imagined haha) so I need to get something to adjust them down to be within the stated limited of the lights. Which if you missed it earlier are 2 x Mars Hydro Reflector LED Grow Light 96x3w, I think it said 2ft from plants is best.

I am also thinking about making a scrog screen out of 2x4's for long term usage.


----------



## Tim Fox (Jul 15, 2015)

Justin_GC said:


> I do not have it digitally yet, I have been keeping track on pen/paper and with photos though. I could make it all digital and share it out. Anyone have ideas of good places to do that?
> 
> 
> EDITED: OH here is a photo of the lights and new tent. My light hangers were not long enough for the new tent (which is much larger than I imagined haha) so I need to get something to adjust them down to be within the stated limited of the lights. Which if you missed it earlier are 2 x Mars Hydro Reflector LED Grow Light 96x3w, I think it said 2ft from plants is best.
> ...


We have found in late flower you can put the Mars lights much closer than two feet


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 15, 2015)

Justin_GC said:


> EDITED: OH here is a photo of the lights and new tent. My light hangers were not long enough for the new tent (which is much larger than I imagined haha) so I need to get something to adjust them down to be within the stated limited of the lights.


Para-cord with perfection loop on each end.
Cut two identical lengths, use your finger as a gauge for the loop size, wrap around your hanging bar and push one loop through the other.
What's a perfection loop?






I have hung lights with stuff that would frighten most people here, little pieces of string with knots in them, it is a by-product of fly fishing mania. Para-cord is pretty great for this stuff. The perfection loop is one of the smallest and among the strongest of all knots you can tie.


----------



## Sarahu (Jul 15, 2015)

I have put our CREE light information under my topic, if you are interested in, please read there, any questions, please tell me, I can not put the light picture until we release the light next month, sorry.


----------



## Someaussiedude (Jul 16, 2015)

Well after reading this entire thread I'm sold! These seem like a great value product, any upcoming exclusive specials for the thread Sarahu? You can't buy good publicity like this, but you can reward it! I hope you guys have hooked wazza and oilmaker68 up.


----------



## Tim Fox (Jul 16, 2015)

Someaussiedude said:


> Well after reading this entire thread I'm sold! These seem like a great value product, any upcoming exclusive specials for the thread Sarahu? You can't buy good publicity like this, but you can reward it! I hope you guys have hooked wazza and oilmaker68 up.


says the new guy


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 16, 2015)

Tim Fox said:


> says the new guy


This reeks of bullshit "viral" marketing. AKA spamvertising, not Tim's post, the one he quoted.


----------



## Tim Fox (Jul 16, 2015)

Saul goodman


Michael Huntherz said:


> This reeks of bullshit "viral" marketing. AKA spamvertising, not Tim's post, the one he quoted.


----------



## Someaussiedude (Jul 17, 2015)

Yeah I was just trying to get the rep to offer a discount for thread watchers and throw some freebies wazzas and oilmaker68s way, seemed like a good idea after reading the entire thread and seeing the rep in the forum. It was 3am and I was super high so maybe not a great idea in retrospect. I've never posted to any forum ever so sorry if I broke some unwritten rule about asking for a discount, not sure why people took offence to that. I'm pretty sure if I was working for Mars hydro my English would be way more messed up, have you read there website, it's a pisser. Either way if wazza and oil maker ever see this thanks for the info guys, really informative. To anyone offended, chill out and go smoke a bowl, no offense intended but thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Sarahu (Jul 17, 2015)

The price on our website is the best we can do now, we can not give more discount. I prefer only post under my topic. I know someone want peace and do not want to be disturbed by me


----------



## Jason9922 (Jul 18, 2015)

Whats up wich ya


----------



## Jason9922 (Jul 18, 2015)

Sarahu said:


> How many growers are using Mars Hydro led grow light and grow tent here?


I tried one out but went back to using a HOT5 w one of 8 bulbs being a UVB with less power usage and asimilar results. I'm going to wait until this round is over and put the Mars Led in place of one of my three 1KW HPS / MH lights giving it more of a chance in a bigger area. Unlike where I tried it my main room where I veg & flower is walled top to bottom with 4 mil diamond stamped IR blocker / mylar and that makes a large difference. Even just the 8 bulb T5HO with a mix of four 6500K and four 2800K bulbs seems like it's insanely bright inside the "mylar box". With the ventilation off It seems like I could cook something in there with the HPS housings powered on! But I'm gonna give it more of a shot in the mylar box!!


----------



## Tim Fox (Jul 18, 2015)

The biggest benefit to building your own LED is not only substantial more power, but you can repair it yourself


----------



## Jason9922 (Jul 19, 2015)

I haven't looked deep into it figuring the Asian companies building them would be able to put them together at the most cost effective ratio. However, I repair laptops, desktops, TV's, PS3/PS4's, XBOX 360, ONE, tablets, cell phones, built my own custom 8 outlet 240 volt timer flip box with a 120 volt tripper plug, so I feel I am VERY capable of doing this and know by just making a few tweaks to Mars design flaws ( hydraulic bearing fans, different attachment setup making it way easier for people with any height tent or a permanent design, upward flowing heat dissipating louvers to make the heat expelled flow to the top of someone's grow tent / room where 99% of people have their exhaust. These were the few problems I ran into that I feel I could easily fix on a personal design.

You sound as if you speak from experience possibly? Have you built one? How hard was it getting your hands on the newer 5 point spectrum chips? I was told they have a pretty good grip on the overflow of these not wanting someone like us to come along and start building them out of a pole barn here in the USA for $75 less. Like I said, this is what I heard, the truth to any of it, I have not researched. But I am very, very curious now on looking into building a light. Taking the guts from a SUN BLAZE T5HO like mine which is just the four foot 8 bulb fluorescent and even cannibalizing the housing cutting the 8 tube shoots with a table saw / sled setup, then combining the 5 pc LED'S identical or similar to the sun series light (pictured) in between a T5HO 10,000K to 12,000K bulb in basic rows combining every spectrum of light possible all in one!

The very best medical grade cannabis I've ever grown lab tested out to 25.5% THC and those plants I used 8 small "facial tanner" bulbs rigged along the outside of two 1k MH/HPS lights in a 4ft sq x 2 enclosed area. This herb was not grown sea of green, but was very meticulously LST into circles clipping every other node trimming every 3 days taking me so many more hours than I care to admit but creating those awesome top bud only plants that we all strive for. No popcorn undergrowth energy wasted because it was all trimmed or trained away. Was it all the LST & trimming or that & the UV bulbs? Maybe it was just the spectrum of light from the UV bulbs. But it was the closest thing to outdoor diamond dust covered looking plants I've seen inside. So having the bulbs to switch out spectrums would be another amazing bonus. One of you guys would eventually figure out the best combination of what bulbs to create the super light.

If I could get my hands on even a broken donated Mars Sun light I would tear down my Sun Blaze T5 HO with no qualms and try to build the first one. All the Mars LED I tried out was missing was some supplemental light making it ok to leave at 36" and still be crazy bright like an HPS/MH light is. As most people, the only qualm I usually hear about LED's is how you have to keep them right on top the canopy and they don’t penetrate like sodium lamps. Well maybe adding the supplemental also energy efficient T5 HO's to the awesome 5 pc LED'S would be the ticket not to mention all the T5 HO bulbs to mix and match until one of us comes up with the perfect combo.

I grew outdoors for ten years before coming inside and know well how those outdoor plants that sparkle like they are drenched in diamond dust is basically impossible to re-create indoors without the uv light or its color of spectrum that maybe a 10,000 Kelvin or 12,000 Kelvin bulb closely mimics. I might hear why not just use both lights? Because taking both and creating one energy efficient grow lamp with all of the options we as growers want no matter it be in tents, rooms, closets, or attics is the end all goal. One energy efficient light that closely as possible re-creates the sun to grow perfect plants that doesn’t kill the power bill or need two 740 CFM blower fans just to operate is the goal for us all. I love my hps / mh lights, but if I could get something along the lines of what I'm talking about for an affordable price and was certain it6 would work and get the same if not better yields, I would switch in a second. But so far the only LED lights to even come close to be as good or better than hps / mh lights are so crazy priced normal everyday people like me can't afford them. So I'm just spit balling a solution.

+  =


----------



## D port Growth (Jul 19, 2015)

My 300 watt panel just burned out after a year of nonstop use. not to shabby for 80 bucks I think I will upgrade to a new model I definitely want to use the new mars with cree guts. What is going to be prices on those?


----------



## Plarntmarn16 (Jul 21, 2015)

This is my first grow.
Details as follows,

Tent-60cm x 120 x 150
Flood and drain buckets- 20L flooded for 4 minutes 4 times a day
Medium- clay balls
Strain- ak48 x 2 in tent week 5 in veg both 20cm high
Light- Mars hydro led 450 w 144x3 5 w 60 cm above plants. 18hrs on 6 off
Air flow- 1 hydroponics fan in tent 1 exhaust fan sucking air out.
Ph- 5.7-6.4, 80 percent of the time at 5.8-6.1
Temp- kept between 18c-26c
Res- 45L ec of between 1800 and 2000
Nutes- general hydro flora nova grow and calimag, mixed 1 ml per for Calimag and the rest made up of flora nova grow to reach desired ec of 1800-2000.

My problem is from week two I have had problems with the leaves start yellowing then this progresses to tip burn than the serated edges burn and basically the whole leaf burns away. Nothing I have done seems to stop the problem. It doesnt get any worse or better and the plants keep growing. At first I thought it was over watering so I dropped from 5 times a day for 15 mins down to 4 times to 3 times then to 4 times at 4 mins now I'm at 3 times at 4 mins. No change. Then I thought it was the LED was too close so I raised them from 18inch to 25 inch. No change. I change the nutes every two weeks and flush clay balls 2 or 3 times during that period to prevent build up. I read that LED need calimag so that why I have used that from the start. Can anyone pleaaaase help??? 
Thank you.


----------



## Plarntmarn16 (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## Plarntmarn16 (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## Tim Fox (Jul 21, 2015)

Dude post this question in the
*General Marijuana Growing section*
*https://www.rollitup.org/f/general-marijuana-growing.39/*
*you will get far more help there than here in the mars section, sound def like nute burn, do you know your ppm*
*any how, get this question up over there there are super good growers who can help*


Plarntmarn16 said:


> This is my first grow.
> Details as follows,
> 
> Tent-60cm x 120 x 150
> ...


----------



## Plarntmarn16 (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm growing with a Mars hydro 450 watt reflector series so I thought it was the right place. My ppm is by memory 1100 but I measure in ec which is 1950.


----------



## Tim Fox (Jul 21, 2015)

Plarntmarn16 said:


> I'm gcwing with a Mars hydro 450 watt reflector series so I thought it was the right place. My ppm is by memory 1100 but I measure in ec which is 1950.


Ya the Mars people only know how to put together low power chip lights, the real good growers with real good help for you are over in the other section


----------



## Plarntmarn16 (Jul 21, 2015)

Oh ok thanks I'll post there too. I have read right through this thread and there seems to be many knowledgable people though. Any suggestions are welcome cheers!


----------



## Tim Fox (Jul 21, 2015)

Most of us have ditched our Mars for the more powerful cree cobs, and yes there are many knowledgeable people here but most have given up yon this thread, you will find tons of help with your leaf issue on the other thread Ilinked


----------



## Chief-slap-a-hoe (Jul 21, 2015)

Hello All,
I'm a first time indoor grower and need some advice or reassurance. I've grown a few plants outside with decent luck but, I want to try my luck indoors. As you can see I'm running two 300 watt China built Mars Hydro LEDs I bought off Amazon and eBay, with a few CFLs. I'm pulling just over 500 watt with all the lights on. I feel I'm set up well with cool and ventilation. I plan to put the three small pants in the grow that I cloned off the larger female.

My question is;
Will the LEDs be okay for veg and flower or should I have spent more on better lights?
Do I need the CFLs?
How many plants can I grow in the 2'x4' tent?

Any advice will help!!


----------



## Jason9922 (Jul 21, 2015)

Just my humble opinion:

First- Nice setup, seems like you've created a decent little grow area and thought through a lot of the details. Props on the plants, as a RDWC under current system user myself, it's not simple to keep hydro plants thriving. So your doing very well in my opinion compared to many other newbs I've seen.

Subtle changes I would suggest just from a glance- I'm liking how your trying to stay lean & supplement with the CFL's.

I would get something around a four foot 4 bulb to 8 bulb T5HO or another type of 4 foot tube fluorescent and supplement with 10-12,000 K bulbs. Then if you could move your CFL's to the mid upper sides of the plants if you can. Then just remember to turn your plants a 1/4 to 1/2 revolution and rotate there positions. Since you only have a few this should be easy and keep your node placement nice and close. That particular LED will not veg a plant IMHO or it will but create a popcorn topper instead of a cat tail. If you had the T5 on it, then you could but it still wouldn't flower like you want.compare to a 450 or a 600 watt HPS / MH light alone above all of them which would draw less power than all of those lights & your all gravy with the ventilation. I would have bought that over the LED but that's me. You could have bought one with a digital ballast than used it at 50% or 75% like I do during veg than let light those bastards up in flower to create those trich's!

Your question- That is the symptom of nutrient lock out. I usually wait until there is a much more developed root base before I start the nutes but I would flush them with just plain water for about three to four days then they should begin to eat again. Young plants are easily stunted. Take some of those black pots you have them in, get a 2 1/2' hole saw bit, drill out a bunch of holes in sides of pots, line inside of pots with weedblock netting, super cheap air pots, roots will be ten times better and when you move them into bigger pots you'll be amazed at how good air pruning works. I switched over to it years ago and have never looked back. I've gotten into a routine of starting my hydro plants in the same pots your using with the air pot holes, using only sterilized soil and distilled water from seed to about arms length. Then I rinse the massive fiberous roots & transfer them to a bubbler bucket for a while until I'm happy all the soil is off them. The simply place them into their final 25 gallon RDWC under current pots.


----------



## Jason9922 (Jul 21, 2015)

Tim Fox said:


> Ya the Mars people only know how to put together low power chip lights, the real good growers with real good help for you are over in the other section


what section are the people building leds


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 21, 2015)

Jason9922 said:


> what section are the people building leds


https://www.rollitup.org/f/led-and-other-lighting.124/


----------



## Tim Fox (Jul 22, 2015)

perfect link, also, use the search function here and type in cxa3070 or cxb3070 and learn about the cobs, 


Michael Huntherz said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/f/led-and-other-lighting.124/


----------



## flexy123 (Jul 25, 2015)

Th3wiz4rd said:


> . I contacted the seller I bought the light from and he claimed I need to keep the light 24" to 36" MINIMUM from the light. I've raised it to about 33" from tops and bleaching has stopped.


I have the same problem with two strains, I got two "old style" 300W MarsHydro (60x5W LEDs) and the seedlings are very yellow, almost white! I already moved the light at approx 24" distance now.

I am wondering whether after you moved the light 33" and as you say the bleaching stopped, did you move the light down again once the plants were bigger? Because otherwise 33" distance sounds like awfully far away for me. I am so confused seeing those two plants yellow/white at 24" distance while others say they don't have a problem growing with their LEDs a lot closer, like 18".

Sidenote: While I love the MarsHydros (nice price, €100 each shipped express) they have an annoyance...this is that after a few days in my greenhouse (on the balcony) and very well vented, in AWFUL Spanish heat, right now 100F (38C-40C) at noon they always get a smeary "film" inside on the glass after some days. I already opened the lights two or three times and cleaned the film/glass, but it seems that some sort of oil from the thermal paste or whatever is "sweating out" from the PCB under a lot of heat and creating this film. (One lamp I opened had one of the drivers (?) all oily). I don't want to entirely remove the glass since I want to keep the LEDs somewhat protected from water etc. Just wondering whether someone experiences the same with that film on the glass.


----------



## Bluntmonger (Aug 1, 2015)

Would a 1600 Mars II hydro on a 5 foot light moving rail be sufficient light to sustain 6-8 plants and enough to yeild 3lbs out of a 4x8 grow tent?


----------



## Tim Fox (Aug 2, 2015)

Bluntmonger said:


> Would a 1600 Mars II hydro on a 5 foot light moving rail be sufficient light to sustain 6-8 plants and enough to yeild 3lbs out of a 4x8 grow tent?


No sorry


----------



## Bluntmonger (Aug 2, 2015)

How much more light do you think I will need?


----------



## Bluntmonger (Aug 2, 2015)

If I added another 300 watt LED do you think it would cover the space well enough


----------



## Tim Fox (Aug 2, 2015)

if you want to pull that type of weight from a 4x8 you need to go with either a 1000 watt hps bulb or go with something like this cxa3070 build https://www.rollitup.org/t/diy-led-grow-lights-with-cree-cxa3070-cobs-and-cpu-coolers.805681/page-9#post-11211177
or an LED panel such as this one
https://www.rollitup.org/t/realstyles-2nd-white-power-led-grow.876995/
you have to build your own panel or
buy a panel from these guys , they are the only people building led lights using the cree cobs cxa or cxa or vero http://opticgrowlights.com/
NONE and i repeat NONE of those 3 or 5 watt china panels will get you anywhere close


----------



## Fiete (Aug 11, 2015)

Whats Up Guys.... I am New  very Nice Thread i road for a long time on diffrent Website about the Mars LED... Last week i ask someone on a German Website and they say: Mars LED are low Quality LED lights... I dont think so,, so manny Threads out there manny love the lights and the plants looking awesome! 

I dont have Mars Light now i search for Help... I have a area with 80x80x160cm First i will order the old 300 Watt Modell but i send this Light back someone told me the Reflector and the Mars 2 are much better... I think i Order 2x Reflector 96x3Watt what do you think good decission??? Maybe better than only 1 Mars 2? Now the Reflector are with 5 Watt is that better? 

How good are the result from the MarsHydro LED? Nice frosty, taste, dense, Hard nuggets?


----------



## Tim Fox (Aug 11, 2015)

Every time I turn on my Mars light, bad things happen,


----------



## Fiete (Aug 11, 2015)

I dont now what you mean???


----------



## Nugsclothing (Aug 12, 2015)

MAJOR-RED-EYE said:


> Hi guys been an avid reader of this thread for a while and you guys have convinced me to start a new LED side project with a Mars hydro 150w reflector and a spare seedling of purple Alaskan ice x super silver haze  im in the middle of a boom cycle and about to start off a fresh batch of seeds in my prop so didn't have anywhere to keep an extra young seedling in my usual setup so I thought fuck it Lets try something new she's just gone straight out the propagator at 3" tall (very very small I know but there was nowhere else for her to go) and under the marshydro 150w reflector I'm using hydrococo 60/40 for the media At the min she's only being fed natural spring water with a ph of 6.5 I'm usually a 100% organic soil grower so I'm pretty new to using nutes and I hear growing with LEDs can require quite a detailed approach to nutrients can anyone offer any advice? I'm thinking of using botanicare kindgrow/bloom base nutrients and calmag pro


How did the marshydro 150 reflector work?


----------



## Fiete (Aug 12, 2015)

Big sucess at the beginning and now the thread is dead ;( MarsHydro good LED ore Bad?


----------



## Nugsclothing (Aug 12, 2015)

Fiete said:


> Big sucess at the beginning and now the thread is dead ;( MarsHydro good LED ore Bad?


Thats my ? Too. About to flower n need advice on a budget.....


----------



## REALSTYLES (Aug 12, 2015)

Fiete said:


> Big sucess at the beginning and now the thread is dead ;( MarsHydro good LED ore Bad?


Here's what I think of them






I can't wait to see their Cree lights lol really $1250 for 500watts of old tech lol good luck sara


----------



## Tim Fox (Aug 12, 2015)

Fiete said:


> Big sucess at the beginning and now the thread is dead ;( MarsHydro good LED ore Bad?


Bad, they make allot of heat Iam finding, nowhere near the light output of cobs


----------



## Fiete (Aug 12, 2015)

Thx! Better options: Hans Panels?


----------



## Tim Fox (Aug 12, 2015)

Fiete said:


> Thx! Better options: Hans Panels?


DIY


----------



## Nugsclothing (Aug 12, 2015)

Diy? Process of elimination on these led's how about apollo?


----------



## Tim Fox (Aug 12, 2015)

Nugsclothing said:


> Diy? Process of eliminp on these led's how about apollo?


If you y don't o to diy (do it yourself) and you only y want to buy a light panel , then look at optic lighting or area 51, they y are the only people building grow lights using cobs


----------



## Don Geno (Aug 12, 2015)

For cheap generic leds mars hydro does justice light source is very important but first and foremost is the nutrition and health of plants your nutrients must be dialed in and temperatures must be perfect I believe this is more of a percentage in yield per plant then lights I have seen great growers rock cfls and have big yields its the grower and strain your equipment is key element but all in all if everyone did hypothetically have everything the same except for growing tactics everyone would have different weights we all cant afford 1000$ + leds diy are cool get it how you live growers preference outweighs it all


----------



## REALSTYLES (Aug 13, 2015)

Don Geno said:


> For cheap generic leds mars hydro does justice light source is very important but first and foremost is the nutrition and health of plants your nutrients must be dialed in and temperatures must be perfect I believe this is more of a percentage in yield per plant then lights I have seen great growers rock cfls and have big yields its the grower and strain your equipment is key element but all in all if everyone did hypothetically have everything the same except for growing tactics everyone would have different weights we all cant afford 1000$ + leds diy are cool get it how you live growers preference outweighs it all


No it doesn't Mars light or junk take it from me I own them but I make my own lights now and there is no comparison


----------



## Don Geno (Aug 13, 2015)

REALSTYLES said:


> No it doesn't Mars light or junk take it from me I own them but I make my own lights now and there is no comparison


Are you entered in the party cup comp? Love to see what your lights can do  and its all growers preference whatever suites you  and i was stating in the previous post its more about the grower for beginners mars do well for the price you pay without the hassle of building your own if looking for something cheap having all dialed in on a small set up it performs well not the best of the world but good for what it is


----------



## Fiete (Aug 13, 2015)

The Area 51 are Not availeble in europ! How you like thethe HS1 from
Grownorthern LED?


----------



## Tim Fox (Aug 13, 2015)

Don Geno said:


> Are you entered in the party cup comp? Love to see what your lights can do  and its all growers preference whatever suites you  and i was stating in the previous post its more about the grower for beginners mars do well for the price you pay without the hassle of building your own if looking for something cheap having all dialed in on a small set up it performs well not the best of the world but good for what it is


I get that there are people who either dont know how to build a DIY , or they dont want to take the time to learn, I found the DIY threads were so informative and with some time spent looking and reading, asking a few questions, I think just about anyone can build a DIY light!!! especially if they use the cob holders, no soldering, no need to drill and tap if you use self tapping screws or drill all the way thru and use nut and bolt, 
Sometimes I think CFL growers just dont want to look past using a household socket and bulb, and they are typically very very small growers and need good stealth, i get that, but they could also benefit from using small vero lights instead,,
my Cree cobs pull half the power of my mars 300, they put out 2 X's the light power and less than half the heat, 
If I run my mars light I have to turn the fan up so high to overcome the heat issue that I blow my stealth cover
1000's of dollars in leds?,, come on you can assemble the latest 4 cob cxb3070 fixture for around $250 bucks, and it will BLOW AWAY even the largest mars light, 
just sayin


----------



## Don Geno (Aug 13, 2015)

Tim Fox said:


> I get that there are people who either dont know how to build a DIY , or they dont want to take the time to learn, I found the DIY threads were so informative and with some time spent looking and reading, asking a few questions, I think just about anyone can build a DIY light!!! especially if they use the cob holders, no soldering, no need to drill and tap if you use self tapping screws or drill all the way thru and use nut and bolt,
> Sometimes I think CFL growers just dont want to look past using a household socket and bulb, and they are typically very very small growers and need good stealth, i get that, but they could also benefit from using small vero lights instead,,
> my Cree cobs pull half the power of my mars 300, they put out 2 X's the light power and less than half the heat,
> If I run my mars light I have to turn the fan up so high to overcome the heat issue that I blow my stealth cover
> ...


 Arent you in the party cup comp? Love to see what your bringing to the table


----------



## Tim Fox (Aug 13, 2015)

Don Geno said:


> Arent you in the party cup comp? Love to see what your bringing to the table


not in the party cup, my grow box is in flower right now on day 11 with a 2 plant scrog, 
here is how it looked this morning as I checked the soil moisture and raised the cxa3070 cobs up to 12 inches over the canopy,, I find it really amusing that I am using the mars 300 light ( turned off of course ) simply as a housing to hang my DIY cree cobs off of and both ends,, so I bought a 100 dollar cob hanger,, I have a friend I might give it too


----------



## Don Geno (Aug 13, 2015)

Good lookin plants man im starting over since I had to chop the other down cuz of an inspection  stick around the cup comp thread and see how it turnsnout


----------



## Tim Fox (Aug 13, 2015)

Don Geno said:


> Good lookin plants man im starting over since I had to chop the other down cuz of an inspection  stick around the cup comp thread and see how it turnsnout


Sure thing, I saw a couple of those red cups this week and thought, no way man,, they are small,, lol


----------



## Don Geno (Aug 13, 2015)

Tim Fox said:


> Sure thing, I saw a couple of those red cups this week and thought, no way man,, they are small,, lol


Ha ha yea it just started


----------



## Budzilla85 (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi everyone I am looking in to getting the Mars LEDs I use a Amazon aeroponic system that I highly recommend best system I have ever used in a 1m x 1m x 1.6m tent with 2 x 250 CFLs full canna nutrients with a home made hot box ( insulated wooden box with a oil filled radiator and fan in it ) that I run from outside my tent through the air intake hole and it dose the job well but CFLs need replacing so time to upgrade and after reading the success of #oilmaker68 and #wazzerX marshydros are getting ordered but will I be better off ordering 2 300w or 1 600w i will be growing 4/8 plants at a time as i use bud for pain relief


----------



## noysy (Sep 3, 2015)

Currently under the old style Marshydro 300w panel


----------



## Hoare (Sep 3, 2015)

Blueberry day 60 under old school 300w marshydro


----------



## DaveB123 (Sep 12, 2015)

oilmaker68 said:


> Here's my opinion on the Mars hydro led to conclude my diary,
> 
> The MHLED has been reliable, economical and successful. The plants thrived under its veg mode and bloomed really well. I noticed no difference in performance when switched into flower and the plants developed fantastically well. The buds were hard, sticky and smelled superb. After much thought I decided that I would have been better off scrogging maybe 2 plants as I'd over filled my space. @WazzaX has confirmed this with his yield. The MHLED is a cheapish, well made led which has done a great job. I now feel I can recommend this light to anyone wishing to try LED growing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Just.Me (Nov 11, 2015)

Did I read earlier you did the chronic by bulldog, longisssshhhh time ago but how did it go, what was smoke like ect. I'm 6 weeks in flower with one chronic and 3 blue cheese


----------



## daillman (Dec 14, 2015)

I really like my marshydro 300w , I just love how my girls perk up,totally reaching for the sky.


----------



## flexy123 (Dec 14, 2015)

>>
i have a 1.2 x 1.2m space, would i be better off with a Mars II Reflector 600w or 2 of the Mars Hydro 300w panels?
There's so many different Mars Hydros!
>>
1.2x1.2m is pretty big, my growing area is 1.2x0.65m and I feel that the two 300W panels are "just right" for this area. Mind you I am not flowering but use the area for vegging. Otherwise I'd always go with separate lights, it gives more flexibility. With an 1.2x1.2m area you might want to consider possibly 3x of the 300W lights and then hang three of them like this | | | | | | or maybe in a triangle shape or something. 
TBH while it's true there are different MH lights, "in essence" they're the same, say if a panel uses 5W LEDs. The difference is then merely in features, like veg/flower switch, reflectors etc.


----------



## littlejacob (Dec 14, 2015)

Bonjour
Why is there still peoples using mars panel? 
Don't you see the many advertiser for very efficient cxb cob lights here on riu?
It is not too expensive and would provide you more than gpw...I never saw a mars panel pull that much...maybe 0.7gpw...like a hid!
Monos panel are old tech...even with good diodes...which is not the case for mars panel...!
I currently have 5 plants in 3gl in a 3.5x3.5x4.5 box split in 4 with a cxb 3590 3500ºk 36V CD @1400mA (55w) over each quarter (220w) and it is perfect...let's see how many gpw a 350 $ diy panel can produce!?!...4 weeks to go!
Have a great day ★


----------



## Tim Fox (Dec 14, 2015)

Here we go again


----------



## Tim Fox (Dec 15, 2015)

my latest blurple grow


----------



## mc130p (Dec 16, 2015)

Tim Fox said:


> my latest blurple growView attachment 3565323


those are some nice trees, man


----------



## Tim Fox (Dec 16, 2015)

mc130p said:


> those are some nice trees, man


thin and whispy, just the way I like them,, ,lol


----------



## flexy123 (Dec 22, 2015)

littlejacob said:


> Bonjour
> Why is there still peoples using mars panel?
> Don't you see the many advertiser for very efficient cxb cob lights here on riu?
> It is not too expensive and would provide you more than gpw...I never saw a mars panel pull that much...maybe 0.7gpw...like a hid!
> ...


Hey! I am pretty sure this is a can of worms but I agree that I heard great things about those CREE COB lights.
I am actually looking into DIY right now with a couple or so of those LEDs.
Let me see what advertisers are here, money is of course a concern.


----------



## littlejacob (Dec 22, 2015)

flexy123 said:


> Hey! I am pretty sure this is a can of worms but I agree that I heard great things about those CREE COB lights.
> I am actually looking into DIY right now with a couple or so of those LEDs.
> Let me see what advertisers are here, money is of course a concern.


Bonjour
So do you want to diy or do you want to buy a commercial panel?
If it is diy you are at the right place...
Let us know the size of your grow room and if you want to vegg or bloom with!
Great choice you won't be disappointed! Cxb 3590 will provide you years of very big crop!
Have a great day ★


----------



## flexy123 (Dec 22, 2015)

Grow room is 120x60 (4'x2') right now. I need a light for veg+bloom. I am already running two Marshydro 300W but just wanted to look into DIY out of curiosity and fun.


----------



## az2000 (Dec 22, 2015)

flexy123 said:


> Grow room is 120x60 (4'x2') right now. I need a light for veg+bloom. I am already running two Marshydro 300W but just wanted to look into DIY out of curiosity and fun.


That Mars probably draws 150w. That's only 19w/sq ft in your 4x2 space. Have you grown with it yet? You need about 45-50w/sq ft for a shorter plants, 50-60w/sq ft for taller (I've seen people using MarsHydro at 70 to 90w/sq ft).

If you use a reputable COB like Area 51 (and some others recommended in the LED forum) you need about 25-30w/sq ft. Two Area-51s would fit in that space well. That would put you at 22.5w/sq ft. Add some Cree lightbulbs as sidelight to take it up to 32'ish. One 18w PAR38 in each corner would do it.

Depends on how much DIY you want to do. You could do it all with DIY COB. Or, fill in the space using DIY COB instead of the lightbulbs.


----------



## littlejacob (Dec 22, 2015)

Bonjour
Since you have mars panel...curiosity and fun would turn to excitement and joy...cause even the cheap Vero29 @1400mA would pull gpw for sure...so with a cxb3590 cd it is more 1.5gpw in soil!
For a 2x4...8 sq/ft 200/250w would be great...5 cxb 3590. ..4 3500ºk 36v cd and one 4000ºk db in the middle on an hlg-240-1400b and a good actively cooled hs!...it will cost you about 420 $....350 $ if you go with 220w!
220w would be enough since I have it over a 3.5x3.5x4.5 inches box (one single 55w cob can cover 1.5x1.5 easy! a 2x2 too but not as good as 1.5x1.5! (So it is better imo to space the cob 18 inch from each other...1.5ft! 1 ft is the minimum after you put too much light in the middle and not enough on the sides...we have to stop thinking hid...light spread is one of cob best advantage...we should use it smartly and split our grow space by the numbers of cob to place one in the middle of each area...!)
If I had unlimited space I would go 220w each square meter or 3.5sq/ft no more...or maybe just one more in the middle to get to 275w!
But I don't have unlimited space so it will be more since it is going to be too much!
Have a great day ★


----------



## littlejacob (Dec 22, 2015)

Yes with 220w of cxb you will pull more weight than with 300w of mars...maybe 2 time more...you can pull 300gr from 220w cxb in soil!
CU


----------



## flexy123 (Dec 22, 2015)

az2000 said:


> That Mars probably draws 150w. That's only 19w/sq ft in your 4x2 space. Have you grown with it yet? You need about 45-50w/sq ft for a shorter plants, 50-60w/sq ft for taller (I've seen people using MarsHydro at 70 to 90w/sq ft).
> 
> If you use a reputable COB like Area 51 (and some others recommended in the LED forum) you need about 25-30w/sq ft. Two Area-51s would fit in that space well. That would put you at 22.5w/sq ft. Add some Cree lightbulbs as sidelight to take it up to 32'ish. One 18w PAR38 in each corner would do it.
> 
> Depends on how much DIY you want to do. You could do it all with DIY COB. Or, fill in the space using DIY COB instead of the lightbulbs.


Mind you I am using TWO lights.

The thing is, I am *usually* flowering on the Sunroof, here in sunny Spain. Even now. But I still want a light for veg/flower, for example I am growing some Autos right now which I (for a test) want to grow/flower in the greenhouse under LED. And yes, note that I get additional day-light in the green house, if not sunlight. So I think I am *barely* getting by with those two "300W" units.

As for space, I could actually make this bigger (if I wanted), the entire green house is 4'x6', but now under the lights I am only using 4'x2'

Yes I was also looking at the Veros, they're probably a better deal altogether. The best thing if there would be complete DIY kits complete with heat sink, drivers etc. so I only have to assemble and am good to go. Or a complete list of parts (which I can buy here in Europe) without major work required. Connecting them, drivers,soldering is all fine..I just can't cut heat sinks, stuff like that, I don't have those tools. So the effort required to make those lights should be reasonable.


----------



## flexy123 (Dec 22, 2015)

"
5 cxb 3590. ..4 3500ºk 36v cd and one 4000ºk db in the middle on an hlg-240-1400b
"

Yes that combo sounds very good to me, I like the additional 4k. (I guess this is for more Blue)

What wattage/volts are you running them? 50 each I assume? How much does one light draw?

Do you have a link to that exact driver? I cannot find a "hlg-240-1400b" anywhere.

Scrap the question with the wattage..I see they draw 50W each. A 250W real power draw would be *perfect*, so this looks really good to me.


----------



## az2000 (Dec 22, 2015)

flexy123 said:


> The best thing if there would be complete DIY kits complete with heat sink, drivers etc. so I only have to assemble and am good to go.


I'm surprised someone's not doing that. I guess it's not cost-effective to deal with all the inventory and customer-satisfaction issue when someone who could actually put the kit together is likely to source the parts themselves and save money. 

I have similar thoughts about making relatively efficient lights for small spaces. I wonder why some of these reputable COB makers aren't doing that. But, it's probably the same thing. People who do small spaces aren't going to quibble about 9w or 14w. They're happy with CFLs. It's not as drastic of an improvement like tall grows.

I agree with you about a parts list. Something like that could be available. I haven't followed the COB topic much. But, I wish there were more definitive, easy-to-locate sources of info like that. (I feel my wiki spasm coming on....)


----------



## littlejacob (Dec 22, 2015)

Bonjour
Hello Spanish neighbor...
Do you know todogrowled? It is Spanish! 
For the Meanwell hlg-240-1400b I guess it is available in mouser but I hope Jerry at kingbrite will have some soon...I need to order in few weeks and since I didn't find cheaper source for cob top bin and driver despite shipping cost...
You should watch a few videos on YouTube...look for Graumau5(he made one vid with all the basic explained very informative and well made!and others very cool too!) greengene Realstyle and you will be almost ready! 
CU


----------



## flexy123 (Dec 22, 2015)

PS. I see that the "pros" run the lights without lenses and covers. I assume dusting the LEDs (or even wiping them with alcohol) is ok? Just wondering since I have some dust issues here...after some months (mind you, they're semi-outside) they get a bit dusty.


littlejacob said:


> Bonjour
> Hello Spanish neighbor...
> Do you know todogrowled? It is Spanish!
> For the Meanwell hlg-240-1400b I guess it is available in mouser but I hope Jerry at kingbrite will have some soon...I need to order in few weeks and since I didn't find cheaper source for cob top bin and driver despite shipping cost...
> ...


WoW ! Todoled have some interesting stuff on there..thanks!

As for Kingbrite.. what is their exact web address? I did a search today and it listed my all types of companies, KingBright, Kingbrite etc. so I don't know which is the right one 

Edit: TODOGROWLED = brilliant. Seeing that just for the LEDs I would pay 5x€50 I think €380 for a complete unit with driver, heatsink etc. is a very good price. I am writing to those guys if they can make a custom one with 3K+4K mixed.


----------



## littlejacob (Dec 22, 2015)

Kingbrite an alibaba shop...
For the dust on yellow posphor layer you will need isopropyl alcohol 99º.
Just a few drop on a towel and wipe it very gently and let it dry before use! 
CU


----------



## flexy123 (Dec 22, 2015)

Ok, my head is buzzing right now from looking up all those specs.
While most will probably say the 3000K CREE CXB are "ok" for vegging I really don't like the drop in the blue range. Then the 4000K COBs don't have enough red, as it looks.
I asked those guys whether they can build a light with three CRE CXB/CXA and two other lights in between, maybe two additional Cree XPE to fill out what the lights might be lacking in the blue spectrum. To me this sounds "reasonable". There should be a way to fill-out the somewhat lacking blue spectrum.


----------



## littlejacob (Dec 23, 2015)

Bonjour
If you really think it won't be enough blue to vegg well try to add a 5000ºk in the middle of 4 3500ºk with an hlg-240-1400b...or even a 6500ºk DD (67/68% efficient @1400mA) full of blue!
Or just made a vegg and a bloom light!
But believe me a 3500ºk do a pretty good vegg...very bushy, healthy, green...and you can choose the size of your plants with...close (6/8 inches) you will have short and bushy plants and farther (12/16 in) you will have more node interspace...so you have the control of the grow...nothing less than a mh...just better imo!
I just stick to 3500ºk...but I will try the 4000ºk DB (61% @1400mA...5% more than 3500ºk CD 56%!) I want to try those because of efficiency and since I will mix those with 8 cxb 3500ºk in a 4x4 it will be ok...but first alone in my 3.5x3.5 for testing!
CU


----------



## flexy123 (Dec 23, 2015)

Well I *think* those guys are using 3000K lights, they told me they're fine for the entire cycle of growth and that they did many tests. I guess I have to believe them. It also seems that most guys are indeed using the 3000K lights as "overall" good lights for vegging and flowering?
(Even in the unlikelihood???? that the blue would not be enough...I have two 300W Marshydros and I could equip one of them with all blue LEDs..lol...should I really need a supplemental light for the blues.....)
Optimally of course I don't want to run the Marshydros any longer after I get that light. I have no doubt in my mind that the 4x CXBs will s***t all over the Marshydros


----------



## az2000 (Dec 23, 2015)

flexy123 said:


> It also seems that most guys are indeed using the 3000K lights as "overall" good lights for vegging and flowering?


I have flowered with Cree 18w PAR38 spot/flood lights. They are 3000k.

I haven't vegged with them. I use 3-4 5000k and 1 2800k. Sometime I'll veg with a 3000k to see how it works.


----------



## littlejacob (Dec 23, 2015)

Bonjour
I am not sure 3000ºk is the best for vegging but it will do the job I guess since I am pretty happy with the 3500ºk for it and if I haven't gotten a vegg box I would have stayed with 3500ºk all along (but I really want to try 4000ºk DB bin!)
But for my vegg box I wait to see what realstyle do with his 6500ºk DD or maybe go with 5000ºk 2530 @700mA I am not sure yet but since my 3500ºk done it very well I finish with the bloom cob than I will made the vegg ones and restart regular seed thing I never done since 5 years...only fem because of no vegg room...and I will be able to make one more crop per year because of it...I can start the vegg and save 3 weeks (3 weeks in 1 gl then 2 in 3gl then bloom in 3gl...but I plan on making some large and low pot in same thing like root pouch!)
CU


----------



## flexy123 (Dec 23, 2015)

I am looking into the 3500K CXB 3590 now.


----------



## littlejacob (Dec 23, 2015)

Very well...don't forget...CD bin!
CU


----------



## flexy123 (Dec 23, 2015)

Yup!, Thanks for all the helpful info you gave me!!


----------



## littlejacob (Dec 23, 2015)

Bonjour
You are welcome! 
I just try to do the same thing others growers done for me here...!
And I am so impress by cxb3590 capacity that I want everybody to pull gpw easy!
CU


----------



## ntafoulis (Mar 28, 2016)

Hello, i just bought a Mars Hydro 300Watt, old model, how many plants do you think its best to grow in a tent 76x76 cm ?


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 28, 2016)

you could do 1 or 4 depending how long a veg and how wide they get. in a Sea of Green you could do 25 if you go 12/12 from clone or seed. depends on your growing style. I would suggest 4 makes it easy and gives you some room. 2-3 gal pots.


----------



## GrumpyToker (Mar 28, 2016)

ntafoulis said:


> Hello, i just bought a Mars Hydro 300Watt, old model, how many plants do you think its best to grow in a tent 76x76 cm ?


You'll get 2 remember the 300w is 140w at the wall and replaces a 150 watt HPS The website has suggestions on coverage area and hanging heights


----------



## ntafoulis (Mar 28, 2016)

thanks for the replies.
I am bettween 2 x 20 Liters pots, and 4 x 12 Liters .... 
The strains are (Lemon Haze, and Dance World) from RQS.


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 28, 2016)

I like the 4 option as you can veg shorter so the roots fill in. and then you can do big ones later as you have time to train them.


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (Mar 28, 2016)

I use that light, good for 1 medium size plant, your tripping running 4 plants under that, you might get an ounce per plant, better of running 2 small plants or 1


----------



## dunksndank (Jun 27, 2016)

oilmaker68 said:


> Ye I'm not a commercial grower at all. I only grow to make oil for a cancer suffer I know so it's quality over quantity Everytime for me.
> 
> If the unit it shite then hopefully my journal/blog/thread will save people a few quid.
> 
> I'm hopeful of more than 2oZ per plant tho :/


What made you choose the mars? Cree led's have mixed reviews.


----------



## coughphee.connoiseur (Jul 12, 2016)

Tim Fox said:


> my latest blurple growView attachment 3565323


lmao


----------



## coughphee.connoiseur (Jul 12, 2016)

Anybody rocking the Mars 2 cree 128 ? i know i know plc, tastyled are much better believe me, i already have a few lamps from each company. Over the budget as is so was thinking and hoping the new cree chips they rocking are much better in performance than the earlier models. 

If anyone could provide expertise info please do so! will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Tim Fox (Jul 12, 2016)

coughphee.connoiseur said:


> Anybody rocking the Mars 2 cree 128 ? i know i know plc, tastyled are much better believe me, i already have a few lamps from each company. Over the budget as is so was thinking and hoping the new cree chips they rocking are much better in performance than the earlier models.
> 
> If anyone could provide expertise info please do so! will be greatly appreciated.


i will have to go look and see what mars is selling now


----------



## Tim Fox (Jul 12, 2016)

coughphee.connoiseur said:


> Anybody rocking the Mars 2 cree 128 ? i know i know plc, tastyled are much better believe me, i already have a few lamps from each company. Over the budget as is so was thinking and hoping the new cree chips they rocking are much better in performance than the earlier models.
> 
> If anyone could provide expertise info please do so! will be greatly appreciated.


i took this part number from the mars web site, its a cree chip, but its very small, each chip only costs $1.76 yes just over a buck and a half, each,, lol, and they only put out 93 lumens each,, nothing like a big cree 3590 or an older cxa3070,,
here is the page for the cree chip mars is using
http://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/Cree-Inc/XPEBWT-L1-0000-00BE7/?qs=iFaFN7AS2WGhnQV6a8XEmA==&gclid=CIyz9_my780CFYqPfgodaOAIPw


----------



## coughphee.connoiseur (Jul 12, 2016)

Tim Fox said:


> i took this part number from the mars web site, its a cree chip, but its very small, each chip only costs $1.76 yes just over a buck and a half, each,, lol, and they only put out 93 lumens each,, nothing like a big cree 3590 or an older cxa3070,,
> here is the page for the cree chip mars is using
> http://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/Cree-Inc/XPEBWT-L1-0000-00BE7/?qs=iFaFN7AS2WGhnQV6a8XEmA==&gclid=CIyz9_my780CFYqPfgodaOAIPw


Thanks for the info and reference. I should of known... i should have known... ill be sticking to the cobs for sure.


----------



## oilmaker68 (Jul 22, 2016)

dunksndank said:


> What made you choose the mars? Cree led's have mixed reviews.


Price and availability.


----------



## Altered State (Jun 1, 2017)

Noobie1 said:


> Hey Smoken-n-Token , Yeah I figured all that , Here is the add
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/MarsHydro-Reflector-600w-Led-Grow-Light-Growth-Flower-Switches-Grow-Lamp-Panel-/280980995708?pt=AU_Seed_Starting_Hydroponics&hash=item416bc5be7c
> 
> 
> ...



If your Panel is using 100w less then the advertised watt draw it has a problem and should be sent in for warranty.
Its my understanding that the cheapest white 600w panels draw 260w and are labeled at 285 watt + - 10%
Are you comparing the white panel to the green panels rating or the green panel to its green panel rating ?


----------

